# Aufbau - wie baut ihr euer ICB auf?



## inverted (17. Dezember 2012)

Was mich mal interessiert würde: Wie baut ihr eure ICB auf? Also eher die Leute, die ein Rahmenset kaufen. Mit 150mm oder 170mm Gabel, 650B oder 26"?

Auch am Heck würde ich gerne mal wissen: Stahlfederdämpfer oder Luftdämpfer?


----------



## warp4 (17. Dezember 2012)

inverted schrieb:


> Was mich mal interessiert würde: Wie baut ihr eure ICB auf? Also eher die Leute, die ein Rahmenset kaufen. Mit 150mm oder 170mm Gabel, 650B oder 26"?
> 
> Auch am Heck würde ich gerne mal wissen: Stahlfederdämpfer oder Luftdämpfer?



Schwanke noch zwischen 150 & 170mm...
LR auf jeden Fall 26", Luftdämper ist ebenfalls gesetzt.
Da es mein erster Selbstaufbau sein wird, orientiere ich mich wegen der Anbauteile überwiegend am "ICB Standard".
Bremse wird eine vorhandene Saint 810, LRS besteht aus Novatec Naben und ZTR Flow (ebenfalls vorhanden)

Gruß Uwe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## coastalwolf (18. Dezember 2012)

Bin mir noch nicht ganz sicher was ich aus meinem RAW'n Chopped mache. Da ich einige bestehende Teile übernehmen will (z.B. Gabel, LRS) und das Radl die 13 kg Marke nicht allzuweit überspringen soll, wird's vermutlich folgendermaßen aussehen. 

RAW'n Chopped XL
Monarch Plus
Talas 32 Factory
LRS Acros/Flow mit HD
XTR 980 Antrieb
Marta SL
Reverb Stealth
Syntace Cockpit

13.3 kg sollten mit ein bisschen Sicherheit beim Rahmengewicht möglich sein. 

Grüße aus Kanada


----------



## Onkel Tobi (18. Dezember 2012)

34er Float, 160mm vorn. Hinten wird das eingestellt, was besser funktioniert. Was geht, pflücke ich von meinem Bike, Vorderrad kommt wahrscheinlich ein 650B rein, hinten bleibt 26". Dämpfer kommt bei mir der rein, der im späteren Rahmenkit enthalten sein wird. Peile die 14kilo-Marke (mit Pedalen) mit dicken Reifen an.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (18. Dezember 2012)

Hmm, mein Hirngespinnst sieht derzeit ungefähr so aus:

Rahmen gepulvert (weil RAW und Elox fahren ja so viele  )

Vector Air HLR, alternativ Monarch+ (ggf. Helmchen-Tuned) im 150mm-Setting

Durolux RC2 160mm

ZEE/SLX mit 200/180

Superstar/ZTR Flow LRS (ist vorhanden)

Vyro (falls die nicht rechtzeitig kommt ne SLX)

SLX-Schaltwerk (je nach finanzlage erstmal das alte 9-Fach)

XT-Shifter (siehe Schaltwerk)

150er KS-LEV oder 150er Reverb-Stealth

Cockpit vermutlich Raceface Stealth, wird aber erst gekauft wenn ich rausgepuzzelt hab welche Längen/Breiten-Kombi mir am besten passt.

Gewicht? Solange es nicht schwerer wird als mein Curare bin ich zufrieden. Und das dürfte ziemlich sicher eintreten


----------



## tobsinger (18. Dezember 2012)

Rahmen S für leichte Fahrerin:

Vorne 150mm Revelation oder Suntour Epicon X1 
hinten 150mm oder 170mm testen ma mal...
LRS: ZTR Arch vorne 650b, hinten  26" 
Naben: Novatec (sind vorhanden)
Acros Streuersatz (vorhanden)
SLX Bremsen 
SLX Kurbel SLX FC-M660 3x10 auf 2fach umgebaut 24-36
SLX Schalthebel
Kassette  CS-M771-10 11-36 
Kette HG-94 XT
XT Umwerfer 
Vorbau Syntace F149 60mm (vorhanden)
Lenker: ?


----------



## Gefahradler (18. Dezember 2012)

wenn es von Carver kein vergleichbares gibt, würde ich mir folgendes gerne aufbauen:

Rahmen M mit 650b Bereifung,
Gabel Revelation 150mm 650b
Schaltung und Antrieb XX1
Bremsen BrakeForceOne 180mm
Reverb Stealth
leichte breite Felgen
Reifen mit 2,4 Zoll
Zielgewicht mit Pedalen unter 12 kg.


----------



## Haardtfahrer (18. Dezember 2012)

Gefahradler schrieb:


> wenn es von Carver kein vergleichbares gibt, würde ich mir folgendes gerne aufbauen:
> 
> Rahmen M mit 650b Bereifung,
> Gabel Revelation 150mm 650b
> ...



Kannst Du das Zielgewicht mal grob vorrechnen?


----------



## kandyman (18. Dezember 2012)

Haardtfahrer schrieb:


> Kannst Du das Zielgewicht mal grob vorrechnen?



Würde mich auch interessieren, ich fahre ein AM mit 11,65kg, aber mein Rahmen wiegt 2,3 kg - mit Dämpfer...


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (18. Dezember 2012)

Und vor allem, warum ne BFO? Oder hab ich was verpasst und die bringen jetzt tatsächlich mal dem Preis angemessene Leistung?


----------



## L.Fignon84 (18. Dezember 2012)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Hmm, mein Hirngespinnst sieht derzeit ungefähr so aus:
> 
> Rahmen gepulvert (weil RAW und Elox fahren ja so viele  )
> 
> ...




Hast du den Vector HLR Air auf Halde,oder musst Du ihn noch besorgen?
Weil überall ausverkauft.Wenn Du ne Quelle aufgetan hast,bitte mal Bescheid geben.Bin auch auf der Suche.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Helmchen (18. Dezember 2012)

Gefahradler schrieb:


> wenn es von Carver kein vergleichbares gibt, würde ich mir folgendes gerne aufbauen:
> 
> Rahmen M mit 650b Bereifung,
> Gabel Revelation 150mm 650b
> ...



Sicher das du dir die BFO antun willst? Teuer ist nicht zwangsläufig gut...


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (18. Dezember 2012)

Der Vector soll laut Reset ab März wieder lieferbar sein.


----------



## benzinkanister (18. Dezember 2012)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Der Vector soll laut Reset ab März wieder lieferbar sein.



was kostet der denn?


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (18. Dezember 2012)

Dieses Jahr lag er, meine ich, irgendwo bei 350, aber nagel mich nicht auf 20 fest.


----------



## benzinkanister (18. Dezember 2012)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Dieses Jahr lag er, meine ich, irgendwo bei 350, aber nagel mich nicht auf 20 fest.



danke, dann isser ja ne gute alternative zum monarch+


----------



## Lord Helmchen (18. Dezember 2012)

und was kann X-Fusion was Rock Shox nicht kann?

Außer mangelnder Ersatzteillage, fehlender Servicedokumentation, nichtigem Wiederverkaufswert und unklarer Verbesserung / Verschlechterung gegenüber dem RC3 Plus und der Festlegung auf Köhn als Servicepartner fällt mir nix ein...

Grüße,

Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## benzinkanister (18. Dezember 2012)

Lord Helmchen schrieb:


> und was kann X-Fusion was Rock Shox nicht kann?
> 
> Außer mangelnder Ersatzteillage, fehlender Servicedokumentation, nichtigem Wiederverkaufswert und unklarer Verbesserung / Verschlechterung gegenüber dem RC3 Plus und der Festlegung auf Köhn als Servicepartner fällt mir nix ein...
> 
> ...



danke für die meinung.
am punkt "unklarer Verbesserung/Verschlechterung" kann man ja arbeiten in dem man sich mal aus neugier so ein teil reinpflanzt.

ist ja bisher nur mal ne überlegung...


----------



## Famulus36 (19. Dezember 2012)

Werde vieles von meinem frisch aufgebauten Torque verwenden: Dämpfer MZ Roco R Coil in 222mm (dann laut Stefan hinten ~190mm Federweg), Kurbel Hussefelt 24/36, Schaltwerk X9 9-fach, Sram X0 Gripshift, Umwerfer SLX, Sattelstütze Race Face Evolve, Sattel SQlab, Vorbau Hussefelt 60mm, Bremse Formula Oro. LRS werd ich wegen der X12-Achse neu brauchen, oder mein Mavic EX 325 bekommt hinten ne neue Nabe. Gabel wird was in 180mm, MZ 66 oder Durolux.
Budget ist mir wichtiger als Gewicht. Mein Torque hat knapp über 16 Kilo...

Farbe: wird wohl RAW bleiben. Wenn nicht, dann dunkles Rot oder klassisches Schwarz.


----------



## Haardtfahrer (19. Dezember 2012)

Habe keinen Ersatzteilkeller. Ich werde mir Gedanken über einen eigenen Aufbau daher erst machen, wenn der Preis für das ICB steht und daneben die weiteren Varianten von Carver-Modellen vorgestellt wurden. Dann kann ich mir Ausstattung und Gewicht anschauen und entscheiden. Ach so, jeweiliger Lieferzeitpunkt wäre auch noch wichtig!

Bitte bald! Es weihnachtet!


----------



## L.Fignon84 (19. Dezember 2012)

Lord Helmchen schrieb:


> und was kann X-Fusion was Rock Shox nicht kann?
> 
> Außer mangelnder Ersatzteillage, fehlender Servicedokumentation, nichtigem Wiederverkaufswert und unklarer Verbesserung / Verschlechterung gegenüber dem RC3 Plus und der Festlegung auf Köhn als Servicepartner fällt mir nix ein...
> 
> ...




Hat für mich immer so ein Geschmäckle,wenn Du dich hier für den Big Player stark machst,
und andere abwertest,da Du zufällig ein Tuning anbietest.
Ist zwar ein anderes Thema,aber vom X-Fusion Vector HLR Air hört man ausnahmslos sehr positive Erfahrungsberichte.Da hört man vom Monarch doch mehr negatives und viel Tune Frickelei.Und ich rede jetzt von Teilen out of the box.Klar,wenn den ein versierter Tuner in der Hand gehabt hat,ist das was anderes.
Und warum nicht mal einem kleinen Mitbewerber die Chance geben?Die könnten ja eventuell auch mal gute Sachen machen?
Da bricht der Weltmacht Rock Shox ja kein Zacken aus der Krone.
Ich selbst bin bis jetzt leider nur den Coil HLR gefahren,und der spielt in einer Liga mit DB,Revox,Roco und Bos.
Selbst der kleinere O2 RCX Air Dämpfer von X-Fusion ist schon ein wirklich guter Dämpfer.

@ Lt.
Die Info von Reset habe ich auch.Ich steh schon auf der Warteliste.


----------



## fknobel (19. Dezember 2012)

Gefahradler schrieb:


> wenn es von Carver kein vergleichbares gibt, würde ich mir folgendes gerne aufbauen:
> 
> Rahmen M mit 650b Bereifung,
> Gabel Revelation 150mm 650b
> ...



Ich behaupte mal das die 12kg bzw. sogar drunter nicht drin sind! Geh mal lieber ehr in richtung 13kg...


----------



## L.Fignon84 (19. Dezember 2012)

fknobel schrieb:


> Ich behaupte mal das die 12kg bzw. sogar drunter nicht drin sind! Geh mal lieber ehr in richtung 13kg...




Die wären schon drin,aber ob das Bike dann noch so viel Spaß macht,und nahezu alles fahrbar ist,wäre die Frage.
Ich würde das Bike z.B.nicht ohne Variostütze und dickere Reifen fahren wollen.Und dann wird es schon eng unter 12 kg zu kommen.


----------



## fknobel (19. Dezember 2012)

L.Fignon84 schrieb:


> Die wären schon drin,aber ob das Bike dann noch so viel Spaß macht,und nahezu alles fahrbar ist,wäre die Frage.
> Ich würde das Bike z.B.nicht ohne Variostütze und dickere Reifen fahren wollen.



Na ja, aber er schreibt ja das er ne Reverb, 2,4" Reifen und Breite-Leichte Felgen bzw. laufräder haben will. Da reist auch die reltiv leichte Gabel und XX1 nicht so viel raus das er überhaupt in die nähe von 12kg kommt. Ich würde realistisch ehr auf 12,5-12,8kg tippen. 

Anbei mal meine Konfig... wo bei das nicht alles bis zum März/April zusammen haben werde. Statt der Reverb wird es aber wohl ehr eine KindShock LEV Integral, wenn dann verfügbar.


----------



## LB Jörg (19. Dezember 2012)

L.Fignon84 schrieb:


> Ist zwar ein anderes Thema,aber vom X-Fusion Vector HLR Air hört man ausnahmslos sehr positive Erfahrungsberichte.Da hört man vom Monarch doch mehr negatives und viel Tune Frickelei..



Naja, das hat wohl eine gewisse Logik Wenn man davon ausgeht das auf einen Vektor, 20 Monarch in Räder verbaut werden (nur theoretische Angabe), dann ist die rechnerische Wahrscheinlichkeit 20mal geringer was schlechtes über den Vektor zu hören....und die faktische Wahrscheinlichkeit wohl eher in Richtung 60-100fach.

G.


----------



## Gefahradler (19. Dezember 2012)

fknobel schrieb:


> Ich behaupte mal das die 12kg bzw. sogar drunter nicht drin sind! Geh mal lieber ehr in richtung 13kg...



Servus an alle Zweifler,

Mein 160er Enduro (Ibis Mojo HD) mit Fox 36 (Stahlfeder) habe ich jetzt mit 1x10 Schaltung und KeFü auf 12,6 KG. Es ist auf jeden Fall machbar, trotz Stealth unter 12 kg zu kommen. (wenn Cube es auf gute 10 kg schafft). Bei den Laufräder spare ich noch 200g (jetzt SX), bei den Reifen 200g, bei der Gabel 400g, bei der Schaltung und Bremsen auch 300g. Dazu Titanschrauben und leichte Anbauteile und Pedale von Syntace und fertig ist das 150er Allround-Bike.

Viele Grüsse,
Gefahradler


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (19. Dezember 2012)

Nur stellt sich die Frage ob es für ein 150er Allroundbike mit der Zielsetzung unter 12kg zu kommen nicht geeignetere Rahmen mit weniger als 3kg (+Dämpfer), die das ICB ziemlich sicher wieger wird, gibt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fknobel (19. Dezember 2012)

Gefahradler schrieb:


> Servus an alle Zweifler,
> 
> Mein 160er Enduro (Ibis Mojo HD) mit Fox 36 (Stahlfeder) habe ich jetzt mit 1x10 Schaltung und KeFü auf 12,6 KG. Es ist auf jeden Fall machbar, trotz Stealth unter 12 kg zu kommen. (wenn Cube es auf gute 10 kg schafft). Bei den Laufräder spare ich noch 200g (jetzt SX), bei den Reifen 200g, bei der Gabel 400g, bei der Schaltung und Bremsen auch 300g. Dazu Titanschrauben und leichte Anbauteile und Pedale von Syntace und fertig ist das 150er Allround-Bike.
> 
> ...



Also wie gesagt, denke das wird sehr schwirig wenn du nicht gerade CC/XC Laufräder mit 2,25er Nobby Nics fahren möchtest. 

Hab meine Kalkulation mal mit XX1 und Monarch Dämpfer aufgestellt. Da komm ich ohne Kettenbalttschutz auf 13,3-13,4kg. Rechne für die Gabel 300-350g runter. Dann kannst noch an den Reifen 300g sparen und vielelicht noch mal 200g an den LRS bzw. 80g am Sattel. Dann bist du bei grob bei 12,4kg. Titanschrauben bringen höchstens 50g... sind abe rin meiner Kalkulation schon berücksichtigt! 

Edit:

Ach ja, die Bremsen vielleicht noch. Wo bei ich bezweifle das die BFO wirklich leichter ist als meine XTR mit Magura Storm Scheiben und Titan Schrauben. Kannst dir ja mal die Kalkulation unten anschauen... mit gut glück bekommst da noch mal 100g raus. Über Sinnhaftigkeit läst sich wie immer streiten...


----------



## Gefahradler (19. Dezember 2012)

fknobel schrieb:


> Also wie gesagt, denke das wird sehr schwirig wenn du nicht gerade CC/XC Laufräder mit 2,25er Nobby Nics fahren möchtest.
> 
> Hab meine Kalkulation mal mit XX1 und Monarch Dämpfer aufgestellt. Da komm ich ohne Kettenbalttschutz auf 13,3-13,4kg. Rechne für die Gabel 300-350g runter. Dann kannst noch an den Reifen 300g sparen und vielelicht noch mal 200g an den LRS bzw. 80g am Sattel. Dann bist du bei grob bei 12,4kg. Titanschrauben bringen höchstens 50g... sind abe rin meiner Kalkulation schon berücksichtigt!
> 
> ...



Tolle Liste, so in der Art habe ich mir das auch vorgestellt!
ein paar Dinge habe ich noch gefunden:
Wenn du statt der BFO eine Kill Hill nimmst, fallen nochmal ca. 60 g weg
Dann Statt der Magura Scheiben, KCNC Razor, spart ca 30 g
Syntace Pedale mit Titanachse, nochmal ca. 60 g weg und schon bist du auf genau 12 kg. 
Nun hoffe ich noch, dass ein rein eloxierter Rahmen in Grösse M auf ca 2800g kommt und schon wäre man bei ca 11,7 kg.


----------



## L.Fignon84 (20. Dezember 2012)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Naja, das hat wohl eine gewisse Logik Wenn man davon ausgeht das auf einen Vektor, 20 Monarch in Räder verbaut werden (nur theoretische Angabe), dann ist die rechnerische Wahrscheinlichkeit 20mal geringer was schlechtes über den Vektor zu hören....und die faktische Wahrscheinlichkeit wohl eher in Richtung 60-100fach.
> 
> G.



Da hast Du sicherlich Recht.Mir gings auch eher darum,das der Vector HLR out of the box sehr gut funktioniert,und eine sehr präzise High/Low Speed Druckstufe sowie Zugstufe mit weitem Vertellbereich besitzt,und sich so auf nahezu jeden Frame abstimmen lässt.
Wenn man nicht das Glück hat,und wie beim ICB ein Factory Tuning bekommt,und einen Aftermarket Monarch kauft,muss man sich erstmal den Kopf über das jeweilige Tune zermartern.Und ob das von Rock Shox vorgeschlagene Tune dann auch wirklich gut passt,ist wieder eine andere Frage.
Ich wolte nur sagen,das ich mir gut vorstellen kann,das der HLR mit dem ICB wirklich gut  harmonieren würde.Bin gespannt wann,und ob hier jemand sein ICB mit Vector HLR aufbaut und berichtet.


----------



## LB Jörg (20. Dezember 2012)

Glaube in dem Rad wird man so gut wie alles bewundern können...


G.


----------



## fknobel (20. Dezember 2012)

Gefahradler schrieb:


> Tolle Liste, so in der Art habe ich mir das auch vorgestellt!
> ein paar Dinge habe ich noch gefunden:
> Wenn du statt der BFO eine Kill Hill nimmst, fallen nochmal ca. 60 g weg
> Dann Statt der Magura Scheiben, KCNC Razor, spart ca 30 g
> ...



Also ich hab noch mal was gespielt in der Liste... bin zwar von der Zusammenstellung nicht überzeugt, aber trotzdem macht es mal spaß zu schauen was möglich wäre. Alternativ hab ich noch mal eine Auflistung gemacht die ich für 150mm für Sinnvoll halte. Und wo mit das Bike in meinen Augen ein Allrounder ist der auch alles mit macht und einen nicht Foltert (auf Sattel, Griffe und die Bremshebel der BFO bezogen). 

Vor allem stören mich folgende Punkte an der Zusammenstellung:

1. Sattel
2. Bremsscheiben 
3. Griffe
4. BFO / Kill Hill
5. 1x Kettenblatt Vorn und kein Rockring oder Auffahrschutz

In meiner Liste fehlt noch der Rockring bzw. die KeFü mit Auffahrschutz, knapp 70-150g. Je nach dem was man nimmt

Unterm Strich reden wir von 500-600g die man nicht wirklich merkt, aber das Bike deutlich Standfester und Alltags tauglicher machen, wie ich finde. Ist halt die frage ob einem Leichtbau tatsächlich so viel wert ist.


----------



## Lord Helmchen (20. Dezember 2012)

L.Fignon84 schrieb:


> Hat für mich immer so ein Geschmäckle,wenn Du dich hier für den Big Player stark machst,
> und andere abwertest,da Du zufällig ein Tuning anbietest.
> Ist zwar ein anderes Thema,aber vom X-Fusion Vector HLR Air hört man ausnahmslos sehr positive Erfahrungsberichte.Da hört man vom Monarch doch mehr negatives und viel Tune Frickelei.Und ich rede jetzt von Teilen out of the box.Klar,wenn den ein versierter Tuner in der Hand gehabt hat,ist das was anderes.
> Und warum nicht mal einem kleinen Mitbewerber die Chance geben?Die könnten ja eventuell auch mal gute Sachen machen?
> ...



Es hat doch niemand behauptet das der X-Fusion ein schlechter Dämpfer ist. Les doch einfach was ich geschrieben hab statt mir zwischen den Zeilen irgendwas rein zu interpretieren.

Für den Monarch findest du jedes Ersatzteil in jedem Onlineshop, das Service-Manual online (im Zweifel mit Video), die Ersatzteile sind spottbillig. Im Gegensatz zum X-Fusion kriegst du ihn in diversen Tunes zu kaufen, du kannst ihn also - ohne Kohle für nen geldgeilen Tuner in die Hand zu nehmen - auf den Rahmen angepasst haben.

Kannst du das alles für den X-Fusion auch behaupten? Nö.

Schön das dein X-Fusion Vector in der gleichen Liga wie ein Vivid Spielt. Er kostet ja auch nur FAST DIE HÄLFTE MEHR. Außerdem, stell dir vor du hast nen Rahmen mit ner sehr speziellen Kinematik. Dann musst du deinen teuren X-Fusion zum Tuner schaffen (blöd, gell?).

Den billigen Vivid hättest einfach im richtigen Tune gekauft und Sense wärs gewesen. (und das für kaum 100 Euro mehr als der Tuner dich kostet)

Also hör auf mir die Worte im Mund umzudrehen und mir Verschwörung zu Gunsten meines eigenen Kontos zu unterstellen. 

RS ist nicht umsonst DER Marktführer im Bereich Aftermarket-Dämpfer. 

Grüße,

Stefan

P.S.: Hier steht an mehreren Stellen das der Hersteller für den Monarch Plus Zugstufe M und ich Zugstufe L empfehle (beide sagen Druckstufe M).Dann kann jeder anhand seiner eigenen Waage (bin ich fett wies Helmchen oder schlank wie die Klum) entscheiden welchen Tune er nimmt. Groß raten muss da keiner mehr.


----------



## mpmarv (20. Dezember 2012)

Ich freu mich schon auf den ersten fertigen Aufbau mit XX1


----------



## Festerfeast (20. Dezember 2012)

Was für einen Adapter für den Rahmen brauche ich, um am Hinterrad eine 200er Scheibe fahren zu können?


----------



## nuts (20. Dezember 2012)

Festerfeast schrieb:


> Was für einen Adapter für den Rahmen brauche ich, um am Hinterrad eine 200er Scheibe fahren zu können?



Also, da Du eine Postmount-Hinterradbremse ohne Adapter mit 180mm Scheibe fahren kannst, benötigst Du einen PM to PM +20 Adapter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pintie (21. Dezember 2012)

Wegen Pm...

Ich hab schonmal angefangen Ausfallenden für PM 203 und Direct Mount schaltwerk zu machen. 

Warum? Weil ich Adapter nicht mag weder bei der BRemse noch beim Schaltwerk.

Wir ein fräßteil in kleiner Auflage.

ob 650B oder 26" muss ich noch überlegen und kommst drauf an welche Version ich fahren werde. Wenn das ICB in babyblau daher kommt wirds wohl eine fertige 650B version.

Wobei ich die jeweilig andere Version als CAD file zur verfügung stellen kann.


----------



## L.Fignon84 (21. Dezember 2012)

Lord Helmchen schrieb:


> Es hat doch niemand behauptet das der X-Fusion ein schlechter Dämpfer ist. Les doch einfach was ich geschrieben hab statt mir zwischen den Zeilen irgendwas rein zu interpretieren.
> 
> Für den Monarch findest du jedes Ersatzteil in jedem Onlineshop, das Service-Manual online (im Zweifel mit Video), die Ersatzteile sind spottbillig. Im Gegensatz zum X-Fusion kriegst du ihn in diversen Tunes zu kaufen, du kannst ihn also - ohne Kohle für nen geldgeilen Tuner in die Hand zu nehmen - auf den Rahmen angepasst haben.
> 
> ...




Es ist nicht mein Vector,und wie kommst Du jetzt auf den Vivid?
Den habe ich mit keiner Silbe erwähnt.Von wegen Wörter im Mund rumd.....
Aber anscheinend ist das so ein Reflex von Dir,immer ungefragt das bessere,und gleichzeitig billigerere RS Pendant zu nennen.

Zurück zum eigentlichen Aufbau Thema!


----------



## doriuscrow (21. Dezember 2012)

L.Fignon84 schrieb:


> Es ist nicht mein Vector,und wie kommst Du jetzt auf den Vivid?
> Den habe ich mit keiner Silbe erwähnt.Von wegen Wörter im Mund rumd.....
> Aber anscheinend ist das so ein Reflex von Dir,immer ungefragt das bessere,und gleichzeitig billigerere RS Pendant zu nennen.
> 
> Zurück zum eigentlichen Aufbau Thema!


 
Solange keiner FOX reinbaut ist doch alles i.O. ^^

Reimar

Und jetzt hört auf zu streiten!


----------



## Erdbomber (21. Dezember 2012)

Keine Variante mit Fox Fahrwerk. 
Schade


----------



## Lord Helmchen (21. Dezember 2012)

L.Fignon84 schrieb:


> [...]immer ungefragt das *bessere*,und gleichzeitig *billigerere *RS Pendant zu nennen.
> 
> Zurück zum eigentlichen Aufbau Thema!



Dann bin ich doch im Thema... ...und tue der IBC einen Gefallen.

Grüße,

Stefan


----------



## scottfreakx (21. Dezember 2012)

Erdbomber schrieb:


> Keine Variante mit Fox Fahrwerk.
> Schade



steht wo?

hört halt auch euch so lachhaft über solche sachen, die jeder für sich rausfinden muss zu streiten..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erdbomber (21. Dezember 2012)

scottfreakx schrieb:


> steht wo?
> 
> hört halt auch euch so lachhaft über solche sachen, die jeder für sich rausfinden muss zu streiten..





nuts schrieb:


> So, gerade noch heute gibt es - leider keine Details aus Mainz.
> 
> Ich lasse mal raus, was mir bisher bekannt ist:
> 
> ...



schaust du: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/newreply.php?do=newreply&p=10157277


----------



## coastalwolf (21. Dezember 2012)

Also so langsam habe ich doch Zweifel an der Sinnhaftigkeit eines AM bzw. "traillastigen" Aufbaus. Eigentlich wollte ich mit dem ICB niedriges Gewicht mit einer Enduro-Geometrie kombinieren. Wobei mit einem normalen Steuersatz (z.B. Reset Flatstack) das Bike einen Mainstream-Lenkwinkel von 66,5° hätte. Mit einem Angleset könnte man inkl. der bottom stack height wieder auf 65° Lenkwinkel kommen. 

Leider wird der ICB-Rahmen aber schon ein ziemlicher "Brocken". Mit Reset-Steuersatz habe ich ein Rahmengewicht von 3645g abgeschätzt. Mit Angleset wären es sogar 3705g. Mein LV 601 in XL wiegt mit Vivid Air auch nur 131g respektive 71g mehr. 
Gegenüber meinem LV 301 Mk8 (dieses soll es eigentlich ersetzen)  wiegt es satte 709g bzw. 769g mehr. Heftig  ....und im Vergleich zum 301 auch noch ohne Parkfreigabe. Wobei das natürlich für ein Trailbike sowieso keine Rolle spielt, sondern nur für ein gutes Gewissen sorgt.

Anhang anzeigen Carver ICB Trail.pdf



HellDriverChris schrieb:


> Bin mir noch nicht ganz sicher was ich aus meinem RAW'n Chopped mache. Da ich einige bestehende Teile übernehmen will (z.B. Gabel, LRS) und das Radl die 13 kg Marke nicht allzuweit überspringen soll, wird's vermutlich folgendermaßen aussehen.
> 
> RAW'n Chopped XL
> Monarch Plus
> ...



Alternativ bliebe der Aufbau als Enduro. Aber das steht schon im Keller. Werde wohl einfach mal abwarten bis der Postler klingelt und mir dann eine Meinung zum RAW´n Chopped Rahmen bilden. Das Auge "ißt" schließlich auch mit. Hoffe mal, dass die Verarbeitung passt und die Auslegung (insbesondere Lager & Anlaufscheiben) robust genug ist. Bei Alutech gab es ja doch das eine oder andere Problem in diese Richtung.


----------



## scottfreakx (21. Dezember 2012)

HellDriverChris schrieb:


> Also so langsam habe ich doch Zweifel an der Sinnhaftigkeit eines AM bzw. "traillastigen" Aufbaus. Eigentlich wollte ich mit dem ICB niedriges Gewicht mit einer Enduro-Geometrie kombinieren. Wobei mit einem normalen Steuersatz (z.B. Reset Flatstack) das Bike einen Mainstream-Lenkwinkel von 66,5° hätte. Mit einem Angleset könnte man inkl. der bottom stack height wieder auf 65° Lenkwinkel kommen.
> 
> Leider wird der ICB-Rahmen aber schon ein ziemlicher "Brocken". Mit Reset-Steuersatz habe ich ein Rahmengewicht von 3645g abgeschätzt. Mit Angleset wären es sogar 3705g. Mein LV 601 in XL wiegt mit Vivid Air auch nur 131g respektive 71g mehr.
> Gegenüber meinem LV 301 Mk8 (dieses soll es eigentlich ersetzen)  wiegt es satte 709g bzw. 769g mehr. Heftig  ....und im Vergleich zum 301 auch noch ohne Parkfreigabe. Wobei das natürlich für ein Trailbike sowieso keine Rolle spielt, sondern nur für ein gutes Gewissen sorgt.
> ...



glaube du hast in deiner tabelle den dämpfer vergessen..


----------



## LB Jörg (21. Dezember 2012)

HellDriverChris schrieb:


> Also so langsam habe ich doch Zweifel an der Sinnhaftigkeit eines AM bzw. "traillastigen" Aufbaus. Eigentlich wollte ich mit dem ICB niedriges Gewicht mit einer Enduro-Geometrie kombinieren. Wobei mit einem normalen Steuersatz (z.B. Reset Flatstack) das Bike einen Mainstream-Lenkwinkel von 66,5° hätte. Mit einem Angleset könnte man inkl. der bottom stack height wieder auf 65° Lenkwinkel kommen.
> 
> Leider wird der ICB-Rahmen aber schon ein ziemlicher "Brocken". Mit Reset-Steuersatz habe ich ein Rahmengewicht von 3645g abgeschätzt. Mit Angleset wären es sogar 3705g. Mein LV 601 in XL wiegt mit Vivid Air auch nur 131g respektive 71g mehr.
> Gegenüber meinem LV 301 Mk8 (dieses soll es eigentlich ersetzen)  wiegt es satte 709g bzw. 769g mehr. Heftig  ....und im Vergleich zum 301 auch noch ohne Parkfreigabe. Wobei das natürlich für ein Trailbike sowieso keine Rolle spielt, sondern nur für ein gutes Gewissen sorgt.
> ...




Oh mei....

G.


----------



## coastalwolf (21. Dezember 2012)

scottfreakx schrieb:


> glaube du hast in deiner tabelle den dämpfer vergessen..



Dämpfer ist bereits im Rahmengewicht beinhaltet.




LB Jörg schrieb:


> Oh mei....
> 
> G.



Brauchst Du Hilfe


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (21. Dezember 2012)

Wie bist du zu dem Rahmengewicht gekommen?


----------



## coastalwolf (21. Dezember 2012)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Wie bist du zu dem Rahmengewicht gekommen?



Ausgehend von der Ansage, dass der M-Rahmen "nackt" ca. 3 kg wiegt, habe ich die Folgnden Annahmen getroffen.

3150g Rahmen XL (100g Delta Rahmengröße, 50g Kleinteile wie Zughalterungen etc.)
325g Rockshox Monarch Plus (Herstellerangabe - wahrscheinlich eher schwerer, da das angegebene Gewicht voraussichtlich für den kürzesten Dämpfer gilt)
60g Dämpferlager + Aufnahmen (in diesem Fall Analogiebetrachtung zu Nadellager-Kit eines anderen Rahmen - Huber-Bushings werden sicher nicht leichter sein bei 45mm Einbaubreite auf einer Seite)
110 g Reset Flatstack A4 (Abschätzung, da auf der Homepage wiederum nur das kleinste untere Lager mit einem Gewicht angegeben ist)

Ergibt in Summe 3645g. Aus Erfahrung eher konservativ. Der LV-Rahmen ist gewogen.


----------



## LB Jörg (22. Dezember 2012)

HellDriverChris schrieb:


> Brauchst Du Hilfe




Genau das hab ich mir auch gedacht

G.


----------



## crossboss (22. Dezember 2012)

Also in der XL Größe , die ich benötige, wird es keine Sinnvolle Variante für mich unter 14 kg mit pedale geben. Ich rechne eher mit 14,4kg wenn ich mir meine Wünsche so anschaue. Aber dann mit hinten 190mm und vorn 180mm Für den Hub eigentlich sehr leicht


----------



## Onkel Tobi (22. Dezember 2012)

wieviel ein (für mich) sinnvoller Dämpfer wiegt hab ich bei meinem Tourenrad selbst *erfahren*... 460g wiegt der Roco AIR TST mit Piggy... einen Dämpfer ohne Piggy würd ich persöhnlich nicht einbauen ins ICB


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Joxtwo (23. Dezember 2012)

Aktueller Plan: 
Dämpfer: CC DB Air 
Gabel: Suntour Durolux RC2
Laufräder: ZTR Flow auf Hope Pro 2 EVO 
Sattel: erstmal einer ausm Keller
Sattelstütze: Reverb (erstmal keine stealth)
Bremsen: XT mit 200/180 Scheiben
Antrieb: SLX Kurbel, Rest XT
Steuersatz: ?
Vorbau + Lenker: was sich gut anfühlt. 

Ob ich den Rahmen eloxieren/pulvern lasse, kann ich noch nicht sagen.


----------



## wingover (23. Dezember 2012)

HellDriverChris schrieb:


> 60g Dämpferlager + Aufnahmen (in diesem Fall Analogiebetrachtung zu Nadellager-Kit eines anderen Rahmen - Huber-Bushings werden sicher nicht leichter sein bei 45mm Einbaubreite auf einer Seite)




Ich habe die Buchsen mit den Gleitlagern gewogen:


----------



## bansaiman (24. Dezember 2012)

HellDriverChris schrieb:


> Also so langsam habe ich doch Zweifel an der Sinnhaftigkeit eines AM bzw. "traillastigen" Aufbaus. Eigentlich wollte ich mit dem ICB niedriges Gewicht mit einer Enduro-Geometrie kombinieren. Wobei mit einem normalen Steuersatz (z.B. Reset Flatstack) das Bike einen Mainstream-Lenkwinkel von 66,5° hätte. Mit einem Angleset könnte man inkl. der bottom stack height wieder auf 65° Lenkwinkel kommen.
> 
> Leider wird der ICB-Rahmen aber schon ein ziemlicher "Brocken". Mit Reset-Steuersatz habe ich ein Rahmengewicht von 3645g abgeschätzt. Mit Angleset wären es sogar 3705g. Mein LV 601 in XL wiegt mit Vivid Air auch nur 131g respektive 71g mehr.
> Gegenüber meinem LV 301 Mk8 (dieses soll es eigentlich ersetzen)  wiegt es satte 709g bzw. 769g mehr. Heftig  ....und im Vergleich zum 301 auch noch ohne Parkfreigabe. Wobei das natürlich für ein Trailbike sowieso keine Rolle spielt, sondern nur für ein gutes Gewissen sorgt.
> ...


----------



## coastalwolf (24. Dezember 2012)

wingover schrieb:


> Ich habe die Buchsen mit den Gleitlagern gewogen:



Ich hatte die Aufnahmen bzw. Bolzen noch mit rein gerechnet (26g). 

Allerdings hast Du recht, dass Deine Buchsen leichter sind. Habe einen Nadellager-Kit mal gewogen: 34g. Und dann muss man ja fairerweise auch noch Distanzstücke hinzurechnen, da der Nadellager-Kit nur 22mm breit ist. 



bansaiman schrieb:


> ?????
> Man schätzt ein Rahmengewicht aber nicht mit Dämpfer und Steuersatz, sondern den Rahmen mit Lagern, so dass er montagefähig für Dämpfer etc dasteht. Sonst heißt es Gewicht Rahmen MIT DÄMPFER ^^
> Unter solchen Kriterien wöge das Remedy auch 3 KG, der Rahmen ist aber einer der leichteren AM Alu Rahmen und hat ohne Dämpfer 2650 Gramm in M. Da geht auch keiner hin und rechnet das gewicht auf diese Art hoch.
> 2) Ist das ein Kriterium, der schon ganz zu Anfang festgehalten wurde. Der Rahmen soll robust sein; das bezieht sich nicht nur auf die Belastung beim Fahren, sondern dass genug Material da ist, um auch Einschläge einstecken zu können und nicht gleich Beulen zu sammeln, wie es Cola Dosen Rahmen, z.B. LV 301 oder das Remedy machen ;-) Also durchaus gewollt und sinnvoll.
> ...



Was "man" macht, ist mir eigentlich relativ egal. Ein Rad ohne Steuersatz und Dämpfer fährt sich jedenfalls ziemlich bescheiden  Du kannst das Gewicht also irgendwo dazu rechnen. Auf dem Trail hast Du es jedenfalls immer dabei.

Mit diesen Werten kannst Du vergleichen wie Du es willst.

Abschätzung Carver IBC XL:
Rahmen (inkl. Kleinteile)        3150g
Dämpfer (Monarch+)             325g
Lager/Bolzen Dämpfer            60g
Steuersatz                            110g

LV 601 XL gewogen:
Rahmen (inkl. Kleinteile)        3087g
Dämpfer (Vivid Air)               559g
Lager/Bolzen Dämpfer            60g
Steuersatz                            70g

LV 301 XL gewogen:
Rahmen (inkl. Kleinteile)        2554g
Dämpfer (Monarch)               243g 
Lager/Bolzen Dämpfer            69g
Steuersatz                            70g

Wenn sich Robustheit nur über das vorhandene Material definieren würde, dann müssten wir alle Nicolai oder am besten Stahl-Rahmen fahren. Das 301 hat jedenfalls unabhängig von der einen oder anderen Delle seine Nehmerqualitäten schon bewiesen. Beim IBC reden wir nach der ersten Saison nochmal. Ich hoffe bloß, dass Stefan Stark aus den Alutech-Problemen gelernt hat. Denn dem FEM-Artikel ist ja zu entnehmen, dass das IBC nach dem "Try and Error"-Prinzip oder wie es so schön heißt "auf Basis von Erfahrungswerten" ausgelegt wurde. Wenn die ersten Rahmen wirklich Ende Februar/Anfang März ausgeliefert werden sollen, bleibt eigentlich weder Zeit für Interationsschleifen noch für ausgiebige Test bei gängigen Instituten. Die Werkzeuge sind schon längst beauftragt und werden derzeit gefertigt.


----------



## LB Jörg (24. Dezember 2012)

HellDriverChris schrieb:


> ....
> Was "man" macht, ist mir eigentlich relativ egal. ...



Der Satz, in Verbindung mit deinen Posts, bleibt auch mit Gänsefüßchen noch irrational

G.


----------



## coastalwolf (24. Dezember 2012)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Der Satz, in Verbindung mit deinen Posts, bleibt auch mit Gänsefüßchen noch irrational
> 
> G.



Ich kann nicht ganz folgen  

Ist auch egal. Ich habe in all meinen Post Äpfel mit Äpfel verglichen 

Robust ist wohl ein relativ weitläufig definierbarer Begriff. Schließt aber für mich bei einem Enduro-Rahmen auf jeden Fall eine Parkfreigabe mit ein. Denn Carver wird es gar nicht verhindern können, dass das IBC im Park gefahren wird. Warum denkt sonst selbst der Konstrukteur darüber nach einen 222er Dämpfer einzubauen.....

Apropos Dämpfer. M/M Tune ist ja die Empfehlung für den Rahmen. Wurde aber meines Wissens nach nur mit 170mm FW beurteilt. Wie sieht es eigentlich bei 150mm aus?


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (24. Dezember 2012)

Also das mit der nicht vorhandenen Parkfreigabe verstehst du nicht ganz richtig. 
Die Entwickler sagen damit nicht, dass das ICB einen Einsatz im Park nicht aushält, sie finden nur die Formulierung dämlich, und das zu recht. Denn wer soll denn dem Kunden nachweisen dass er den 1m-Drop, bei dem der Rahmen dann aus irgendeinem Grund kollabiert ist, im Park gesprungen ist und nicht z.B. bei einer Endurotour.
Wenn man das Rad im Park wie ein Enduro einsetzt, und nicht wie einen Freerider, indem man die ganz großen Dinger einfach mal weg lässt, sollte da nix gegen sprechen. 
Und wenn dabei was kaputt geht liegt es in deinem Ermessen wem du erzälst wo das passiert ist. 
Ich dachte eigentlich dass das Thema Parkfreigabe schon geklärt gewesen wäre.


----------



## tobsinger (24. Dezember 2012)

Kann ich auch nicht durch'n Park zur Eisdiele fahren, ohne dass die Garantie erlischt?  

In diesem Sinne allen ein fröhliches Fest!!!


----------



## LB Jörg (24. Dezember 2012)

tobsinger schrieb:


> Kann ich auch nicht durch'n Park zur Eisdiele fahren, ohne dass die Garantie erlischt?
> 
> In diesem Sinne allen ein fröhliches Fest!!!



Prinzipiell darfst du das schon ohne Parkfreigabe, solange du nicht auf den Bikewegen fährst, bzw. mußt du bei deinem Park halt den Radweg meiden

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## coastalwolf (25. Dezember 2012)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Also das mit der nicht vorhandenen Parkfreigabe verstehst du nicht ganz richtig.
> Die Entwickler sagen damit nicht, dass das ICB einen Einsatz im Park nicht aushält, sie finden nur die Formulierung dämlich, und das zu recht. Denn wer soll denn dem Kunden nachweisen dass er den 1m-Drop, bei dem der Rahmen dann aus irgendeinem Grund kollabiert ist, im Park gesprungen ist und nicht z.B. bei einer Endurotour.
> Wenn man das Rad im Park wie ein Enduro einsetzt, und nicht wie einen Freerider, indem man die ganz großen Dinger einfach mal weg lässt, sollte da nix gegen sprechen.
> Und wenn dabei was kaputt geht liegt es in deinem Ermessen wem du erzälst wo das passiert ist.
> Ich dachte eigentlich dass das Thema Parkfreigabe schon geklärt gewesen wäre.



Ich muss zugeben, dass ich die IBC-Bike Diskussion über den Sommer nur am Rande verfolgt habe. Daher ist auch die Parkdiskussion an mir vorbeigegangen. Deine Definition zum Thema Einsatzgebiet hört sich gut an


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (25. Dezember 2012)

HellDriverChris schrieb:


> Ich muss zugeben, dass ich die IBC-Bike Diskussion über den Sommer nur am Rande verfolgt habe. Daher ist auch die Parkdiskussion an mir vorbeigegangen. Deine Definition zum Thema Einsatzgebiet hört sich gut an



Das ist nicht nur meine Definition, Stefan hat es ähnlich formuliert


----------



## LB Jörg (26. Dezember 2012)

Um mal wieder zur Grundfrage des Aufbaus zu kommen. Hier mal meine Teile aus der Trailraketenschachtel um das Rad, bis zum letzten Schräubchen, komplett fahrfertig zu machen...falls ich nichts vergessen hab




G.


----------



## Dampfsti (26. Dezember 2012)

Coole Sache Jörg


----------



## tobsinger (26. Dezember 2012)

schönes video-fehlt nur der weihanchtsbaum und 'stille nacht, heilige nacht..'

und das ganze in tabellenform


----------



## doriuscrow (26. Dezember 2012)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Um mal wieder zur Grundfrage des Aufbaus zu kommen. Hier mal meine Teile aus der Trailraketenschachtel um das Rad, bis zum letzten Schräubchen, komplett fahrfertig zu machen...falls ich nichts vergessen hab
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Coole Sache, bei mir fährt die eine Hälfte der Teile noch am Jekyll rum ...  ... während der Rest zwischen den verspäteten Weihnachtsgeschenken bei der Post rumlungert ...

Reimar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (26. Dezember 2012)

tobsinger schrieb:


> schönes video-fehlt nur der weihanchtsbaum und 'stille nacht, heilige nacht..'
> 
> und das ganze in tabellenform



Damit wollte ich doch die Tabellenform vermeiden. In HD erkennt man ja fast alles
Und stimmt, da mein selbst geschlagener Weihnachtsbaum nur 25cm hoch ist, hätte ich ihn zum Schluß in die Mitte reinstellen können

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (26. Dezember 2012)

Habs nommal überprüft. Man erkennt nur nicht das es eine neunfach XTR Kette ist und eine popelige 180er Scheibe

G.


----------



## doriuscrow (26. Dezember 2012)

Singlespeed?????????????


----------



## LB Jörg (26. Dezember 2012)

doriuscrow schrieb:


> Singlespeed?????????????



Duospeed...ein Experiment...mal gucken was wirklich geht  Hätte schon noch eine komplette neue XT oder XO zur Not in meinen Schubladen rumliegen

G.


----------



## doriuscrow (26. Dezember 2012)

Hört sich spannend an - mal sehen was die Paxis dann so bringt ... 

Reimar


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (26. Dezember 2012)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Duospeed...ein Experiment...mal gucken was wirklich geht  Hätte schon noch eine komplette neue XT oder XO zur Not in meinen Schubladen rumliegen
> 
> G.



Hinten Singlespeed und vorne geschaltet oder wie


----------



## LB Jörg (26. Dezember 2012)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Hinten Singlespeed und vorne geschaltet oder wie



Nö, hinten 2 Ritzel zum Umlegen von Hand, wenns mal 350Hms am Stück bergauf geht (Haustürberg )




> Hört sich spannend an - mal sehen was die Paxis dann so bringt ...



Ja bin ansich auch gespannt. Habe aber schon etwas Erfahrung gesammelt. Da ich meinen Dh´ler (Izimu16,5kg) schon seit fast 2 Jahren auf SS umgebaut hab und so im Park und zu kurzen liftunterstützen Runden mit einigen Hm´s nutze. 
Dazu kommt das dieses Rad über 4kg leichter aufgebaut wird als mein gewohntes Tourenrad..also hab ich eh erstmal das Gefühl das es von alleine beschleunigt

G.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (26. Dezember 2012)

Wie soll dabei die Kette gespannt werden? Schaltwerk ohne Shifter? Dann musst du dir was überlegen wie du es in der oberen Position arretierst.


----------



## LB Jörg (26. Dezember 2012)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Wie soll dabei die Kette gespannt werden? Schaltwerk ohne Shifter? Dann musst du dir was überlegen wie du es in der oberen Position arretierst.



Mußt du schaun bei sec 29 Da leg ich den Spanner hin, der wird vorne am Kettenblatt befestigt. So kann ich hinten einfach umlegen.

G.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (26. Dezember 2012)

Hauptsache der reicht um die Kettenlängung auf beiden Ritzeln auszugleichen. Was willst du hinten fahren? 32 und 13?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (26. Dezember 2012)

Nein werd erstmal sehr singlespeedig mit 34/17/19 unterwegs sein. Hab gerade nur die beiden Ritzel und mehr wie 4 Zähne wird der Spanner auch als Maximum nicht raffen.

G.


----------



## mw.dd (27. Dezember 2012)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Nein werd erstmal sehr singlespeedig mit 34/17/19 unterwegs sein. Hab gerade nur die beiden Ritzel und mehr wie 4 Zähne wird der Spanner auch als Maximum nicht raffen.
> 
> G.



Hut ab, das Du so gute Beine hast, das Du das den Berg auch hochtreten kannst...

Dem Blick auf den Ritzelrechner meine ich allerdings entnehmen zu können, das der Unterschied zwischen 17 und 19 nicht groß genug ist, um eine entsprechende Bastelei zu rechtfertigen. Wenn schon "Duospeed", dann würde es sicher eher Sinn machen, mit einem sehr großen Unterschied zwischen beiden Ritzeln zu arbeiten. Also eines für hoch und eins für runter... So könnte ich mir 32-14/24 vorstellen.

Bleibt die Frage nach dem Kettenspanner.


----------



## LB Jörg (27. Dezember 2012)

Da muß ich nicht viel basteln. Ob ich nun ein Ritzel draufschieb oder 2 nebeneinader spielt keine große Rolle. Wichtig ist mir eh nur das ich einen mountainbiketrialfähigen Gang hab und da müßte eine der beiden Ritzel gut hinhauen 

G.


----------



## coastalwolf (27. Dezember 2012)

Mit 34/19 muss man am Berg aber schon eine gewisse Leidensfähigkeit mitbringen 

Meinen 1x9 Versuch mit 32/34 am 10,5kg Hardtail habe ich mittlerweile wieder auf 2x9 zurückgebaut.


----------



## LB Jörg (27. Dezember 2012)

HellDriverChris schrieb:


> Mit 34/19 muss man am Berg aber schon eine gewisse Leidensfähigkeit mitbringen
> 
> Meinen 1x9 Versuch mit 32/34 am 10,5kg Hardtail habe ich mittlerweile wieder auf 2x9 zurückgebaut.



Ja ab einer gewissen Steigung oder Länge wirds wohl gruselig...

G.


----------



## crossboss (2. Januar 2013)

Ich werde wohl nen Rahmenkit nehmen und ihn ähnlich wie das ICB aufbauen aber mit Bionicon statt Kefü, komplett XT 3 fach , Formula RX 200/180, Carver Expert LRS, Selle Italia Flite Titan, Cane Creek Angelset, Conti MK 2 BCC Protection tublessready . XT Trail Pedal oder Sixpack Plattform
Schön einfach weil fast alles schon da ist!
*Tabelle sagt knackige 13,8kg*


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (2. Januar 2013)

Warum 3-Fach und warum CaneCreek und nicht der Carver/Alutech Steuersatz?
Muss man bei CC nicht ander Schalen einpressen wenn man den LW ändern will?


----------



## mw.dd (2. Januar 2013)

Ich veröffentliche hier mal meine Tabelle (Grundlage die von @Merlin7). 
<14kg erscheinen mir nicht unrealistisch.


----------



## crossboss (2. Januar 2013)

.......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crossboss (2. Januar 2013)

Weil ich das neue 2012er Material schon habe. Und ich vorn 3 fach einfach liebe. CC muß ich nochmal nachforschen. Beim Rahmenkit ist der Alutech Steuersatz nicht dabei oder habe ich da was falsches in Erinnerung?



Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Warum 3-Fach und warum CaneCreek und nicht der Carver/Alutech Steuersatz?
> Muss man bei CC nicht ander Schalen einpressen wenn man den LW ändern will?


----------



## steelcat (2. Januar 2013)

crossboss schrieb:


> Weil ich das neue 2012er Material schon habe. Und ich vorn 3 fach einfach liebe. CC muß ich nochmal nachforschen. Beim Rahmenkit ist der Alutech Steuersatz nicht dabei oder habe ich da was falsches in Erinnerung?



Nicht dabei, aber kann man dazukaufen bei Fahrrad XXL wurde gesagt.


----------



## crossboss (2. Januar 2013)

meine *Suntour Variante aus dem ICB01* *XL*+Komplette XT Schaltung, Kurbel, Pedale+ Formula RX+Sunringle Charger Expert + Conti MK2 Bcc Protection+Dichtmilch+ SyntaceCockpit +X fusion Hilo ergibt ca. *14,19 Kg*


----------



## LB Jörg (2. Januar 2013)

crossboss schrieb:


> ok danke



Einen Dämpfer wahrscheinlich auch zu sehr günstigen Konditionen

G.


----------



## crossboss (2. Januar 2013)

In meiner Exel Tabelle  wiegt das Original *ICB 02 *mit 400g XT Trail Pedalen in XL * 14,89 KG* . Das liegt damit wohl sehr _*deutlich über 13,5kg *_Wunschempfehlung!
vllt rechnet Ihrs selbst mal gegen aber ich glaube eigentlich nicht das ich mich verrechnet habe. Den großen Rahmen setzte ich vorsichtshalber wie immer mit 3250g an. Wenn er denn doch leichter wird, freu ich mich einfach.


----------



## Nico Laus (2. Januar 2013)

Wie, noch keiner mit der Absicht eine Doppelbrückengabel zu verbauen dabei? Achja, wir sind ja nicht bei Pinkbike.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tobsinger (2. Januar 2013)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Einen Dämpfer wahrscheinlich auch zu sehr günstigen Konditionen
> 
> G.



ah ja!? weisst du schon naeheres, ich 
wäre auch sehr interessiert


----------



## warp4 (3. Januar 2013)

tobsinger schrieb:


> ah ja!? weisst du schon naeheres, ich
> wäre auch sehr interessiert



Nuts hat mal erwähnt, dass der Monarch wohl für um die 200 als Option zum RAW'n Chopped angeboten werden soll.
Endgültiges OK steht aber noch aus...

 @Carver: wir warten !!!  

Gruß Uwe


----------



## LB Jörg (3. Januar 2013)

tobsinger schrieb:


> ah ja!? weisst du schon naeheres, ich
> wäre auch sehr interessiert



Auch nur das was eins über mir steht.

G.


----------



## Joxtwo (3. Januar 2013)

Ich habe heute auch mal meine Tabelle fertiggestellt. 
Aktuelle komme ich auf ein Gewicht von *15,2kg* (mit Pedale). Ist aber aufjedenfall noch etwas Sicherheitsspeck dran.


----------



## crossboss (3. Januar 2013)

fürs 02 IBC ?


----------



## Haardtfahrer (3. Januar 2013)

Nur über das Wort "Tabelle" reden bringt nicht soooo viel. Stellt doch Eure Tabellen auch ein oder nehmt vllt. zu meiner konkret Stellung. Ich denke, meine ist die detaillierteste bisher.

Noch schöner wäre es natürlich, wenn Carver  sich mal melden würde. 

Es sind nur noch wenige Positionen fraglich, weshalb ich ganz ehrlich kein Verständnis dafür habe, wenn man mir erzählen will, man könne nur schätzen. Wir sind kurz vor der Auslieferung, wenn jetzt die Werte nicht bekannt sind, wann dann? 

Ein Ingenieur, der mir erzählt, er könne nach Festlegung aller (!) Komponenten außer den Ventilkappen das Gewicht des Produkts - geringe Schwankung des Rahmengewichts vorbehalten - nicht berechnen, sondern nur "schätzen", würde die Probezeit nicht überstehen.

Um es klarzustellen: Das ICB02 wird m.E. über 14Kg wiegen und damit einen ordentlichen Wert auf dem Markt haben. Völlig in Ordnung. Weniger wäre schön, würde aber mit Geld oder Nachteilen erkauft.

Nach dem ganzen Community-Gedöns möchte ich aber auch bis zu Schluss eine ordentliche Information erhalten, die nicht schwer zu geben ist. "Schätzung" sagen gilt nicht, auch wenn der Wert für die BRAVO schön klingt!

Also Butter bei die Fische. Kommt ja eh raus.  


Was wiegt die Abdeckung am Unterrohr?
Was wiegt die Abdeckung der Kettenstrebe?
Was wiegt das Steuerlager inkl. Kralle, Schraube und Kappe?
Wie viele Spacer werden benötigt?
Ist das Ausfallendengewicht im Rahmengewicht enthalten?
Ist das X-12-System im Rahmengewicht enthalten?
Welche Schläuche kommen rein?

Nix für ungut, aber bitte nicht kurz vor dem Ziel aufhören! 

Bei Gelegenheit noch Frage von Tag: Ab wann kann bestellt werden?


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (3. Januar 2013)

Was für eine Abdeckung am Unterrohr 
Da gibt es keine. Nur Gewinde für Flaschenhalter und Zugschellen.


----------



## LB Jörg (3. Januar 2013)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Was für eine Abdeckung am Unterrohr
> Da gibt es keine. Nur Gewinde für Flaschenhalter und Zugschellen.



Da war mal eine angedacht, aber ich glaube das ist erstmal verworfen für die jetzigen Räder.

G.


----------



## Kaltumformer (3. Januar 2013)

Haardtfahrer schrieb:


> Noch schöner wäre es natürlich, wenn Carver  sich mal melden würde.



_"Das Wort Geduld (auch altertümlich: Langmut) bezeichnet die Fähigkeit zu warten. Oft gilt Geduld als eine Tugend; ihr Gegenteil ist die Ungeduld.
Als geduldig erweist sich, wer bereit ist, mit ungestillten Sehnsüchten und unerfüllten Wünschen zu leben oder diese zeitweilig bewusst zurückzustellen. Diese Fähigkeit ist eng mit der Fähigkeit zur Hoffnung verbunden. Geduldig ist auch, wer Schwierigkeiten und Leiden mit Gelassenheit und Standhaftigkeit erträgt."_ http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Geduld



Es hieß doch das es Anfang Januar wenn ich das richtig in Erinnerung habe konkrete Infos gibt wenn die ersten Serienrahmen fertig sind, oder? 

Wir können ja mal Schätzungen fürs ICB02 in M ohnew Pedale abgeben und wer nachher am dichtesten dran ist bekommt eine Pizza... > Ich hoffe 13,8kg.


----------



## milk (3. Januar 2013)

14,12kg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kaltumformer (3. Januar 2013)

Soltlen wir dann vielleicht besser im "Wie gehts weiter?" Thread machen bevor wir den hier kapern.


----------



## cubanito (4. Januar 2013)

Trek hat das was Serienmässig...*hust*


----------



## cubanito (4. Januar 2013)

das kannste halt zur not auch einzeln bestellen und dir an die Trailrakete basteln...wird eh geklebt...und ja....TRAILRAKETE.....und wenn ich es mit dem edding aufs oberrohr schreiben muss =)


----------



## warp4 (4. Januar 2013)

cubanito schrieb:


> Trek hat das was Serienmässig...*hust*



Ohne Zitat ist es mühsam, den Bezug Deiner Aussage einzuordnen... 

Gruß Uwe


----------



## crossboss (4. Januar 2013)

*ICB 02 mit XT getunt* versus *original ICB 02* habe die Daten Teils von Herstellern oder Handel.( gerade nochmal überarbeitet)


----------



## crossboss (4. Januar 2013)

Wenn ich die *ICB 01 Suntour* Variante mit bereits vorhandenen XT, Formula und Ringle Teilen aufpeppe kommt das dabei heraus.


----------



## Haardtfahrer (4. Januar 2013)

Sattelstütze?


----------



## crossboss (4. Januar 2013)

Wenn du mich meinst F fusion Hilo unten oben RS Reverb steht da aber


Haardtfahrer schrieb:


> Sattelstütze?


----------



## Haardtfahrer (4. Januar 2013)

Jepp! Hatte ich übersehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Helmchen (4. Januar 2013)

Ich denke ich werde auf 14,6kg kommen... ...bin aber auch ein dickes Kind also ist das in Ordnung.

Gewichtstreiber: 
DP Air in der Lyrik, Reverb, Nukeproof Lenker mit 38mm Rise auf 760mm, Schraubgriffe, Zee Schaltwerk, Saint Pedalen, Minions. 

Grüße,

Stefan


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (4. Januar 2013)

Ich weiß noch nicht so 100%ig wie ich es aufbaue. Schwanke noch zwischen Lux und Lyric, Reverb und LEV etc pp
Achja, Gewichtsrechnungen brauche ich dementsprechend auch noch nicht anstellen, zumal ich eh noch nicht weiß meine Kurbel wiegen wird...


----------



## Haardtfahrer (4. Januar 2013)

Habe meine Tabelle noch einmal aktualisiert.

Tuning mit XT-Teilen steht nach meiner Auffassung in keinem sinnhaften Verhältnis zwischen Kosten/Aufwand und Gewichtsminderung.

Bliebe nur XTR, wobei ich die Verschleißteile weiterhin außer Betracht lassen würde. Zählt für mich auch die Kurbel wegen der teureren Kettenblätter dazu.
SLX-Teile könnten verkauft werden, habe dann die Differenz eingestellt.

XC-mäßig leicht wird es immer noch nicht! 

[url=http://up.picr.de/13012265sg.pdf]
	
[/URL]

Das ICB02 - das ICB - ist also ein ordentliches Paket!

Schalthebel auf XTR wechseln bringt zudem noch Komfort, ist aber teuer. Auch bei einem Sturz, wenn der Hebel gewechselt werden muss. Soll ja mal vorkommen.

Schaltwerk könnte eh mal irgendwo auf der Strecke bleiben, kann dann ersetzt werden.

Sattel muss passen, bringt aber Mindergewicht.

Eclipse-Schläuche: Preis-Leistungssieger! Minimiert bewegte Masse, erhöhter Pannenschutz, normale Reifen möglich, kein Geschmiere. Und: Immer Gesprächsstoff, ob man bekloppt ist!


----------



## crossboss (4. Januar 2013)

Ich steh nicht so  auf XTR aber egal


----------



## crossboss (4. Januar 2013)

Naja, ich finde doch, sieh dir die Tabellen an, das das ne Menge bringt und die XT Teile Bremse , Bionicon usw baue ich von meinem anderen Neu-Rad ab. Den Rest verkauf ich dann. SLX wird man wohl gut los.

Jedoch, wenn du die XT Teile und leichte Bremse etc.dann zusätzlich zum IBC 02 kaufen müsstest ,gebe ich recht, ist das recht zu teuer. 
Dann würde ich nur die verschlissenen Teile durch bessere ersetzen


----------



## Kaltumformer (4. Januar 2013)

Wenn ich von den 14253 deiner Tabelle ausgehen....

-  34g Griffe wiegen 118 statt 152 (war denn geklärt welche dran kommen?)
-120g Beim Rahmengewicht von 3000 dürften Ausfallenden (Deine Schätzung 120g) mit drin sein. Ebenso...
- 30g Kabelführung
- 30g Steckachse 50g statt 80g
-100 Kettenstrebenschutz

Für mich noch -120g an den Schläuchen (2x130g).

> 13,800 kg ...  

Was du als Kleinteile (50g) und Kabelführung (114g) auflistest fehlen mir die Erfahrungswerte in wiefern das bei den Komponenten evtl. mit drin ist oder wie sich das in der Praxis wirklich nieder schlägt.

... und -10g für den tune Schraubwürger (wird sicher immer wieder Anlass für wunderschöne Diskussionen sein, allein das ist mit Gold nicht aufzuwiegen und deswegen kommt er dran   )

Wir können auch noch lange rumrechnen und schätzen, aber im Endeffekt drehen wir uns im Kreis und brauchen nur auf die "offizielle" Ziehung der Lottozahlen warten. 

P.S. Da gibts noch einen 740er / 165g Lenker zum tunen: Link


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (4. Januar 2013)

Zieh nochmal 30g für die ca. 6cm Schaftrohr ab die vermutlich gekürzt werden können.  So viel wiegen jedenfals 6cm von nem Sektor-Schaftrohr.


----------



## Kaltumformer (4. Januar 2013)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Zieh nochmal 30g für die ca. 6cm Schaftrohr ab die vermutlich gekürzt werden können.  So viel wiegen jedenfals 6cm von nem Sektor-Schaftrohr.



Haha, stimmt. Mal sehen wo man noch überall die Säge, Bohrer und Bandschleifer ansetzen kann. (Lenker z.B.)


----------



## Haardtfahrer (4. Januar 2013)

Syntace Steckachse (39g, gewogen 40g), Gewindeinsert (5g) , Schaltauge (? g) und Schaltaugenschraube (? g). Die Achse ist wohl das schwerste Teil, aber das Schaltauge kann ich nicht gut schätzen. Wenn ich da 25-30g annehme, liege ich nahe an meinen 80g. Habe mal auf 75g reduziert.

Griffe auf 30mm-Griffweite, 119g.

Schaftkürzung -30g.

Bin auf *14,185 kg* ohne Pedale (und Flaschenhalter und Schutzbleche)


----------



## LB Jörg (4. Januar 2013)

Ihr seit alle pervers

G.


----------



## CasiBergamont (4. Januar 2013)

Also ich hab den raw rahmen geordert der entweder RAW bleibt oder hochglanz poliert wird und dann violett eloxiert !

Momentan verkaufe ich meinen downhiller und werde mir dann ein sehr robustes Enduro bauen .... Gewicht war mir immer schon scheiss egal, wer nen leichtes Rad hat is nich fit genug!

Gabel: 180er 66 ATA
Dämpfer: Fox DHX 5.0
Lufräder: Hope naben mit ZTR flow EX ....
Steuersatz: Cane Creek angle set
Bremse: die neue XT mit 200 er scheiben
Antrieb: 2x10 mit kefü ... was genau noch unklar (X9 type 2 ...)
Lenker: Race face atlas Stealth
Vorbau: Race face atlas / oder Spank ...
Sattelstütze: Reverb stealth
Reifen: Rubber Queen 2.4 (je nach Bedarf)

Ich denke damit kann man noch gut ne tour fahren aber auch richtig was wegbügeln im Park und in Morzine !


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (4. Januar 2013)

HA, ERWISCHT! Raus mit der Sprache, welche Größe bei welchen Körpermaßen? Die Statistik braucht dich! 



CasiBergamont schrieb:


> Also ich hab den raw rahmen geordert der entweder RAW bleibt oder hochglanz poliert wird und dann violett eloxiert !
> 
> Momentan verkaufe ich meinen downhiller und werde mir dann ein sehr robustes Enduro bauen .... Gewicht war mir immer schon scheiss egal, wer nen leichtes Rad hat is nich fit genug!
> 
> ...


----------



## CasiBergamont (4. Januar 2013)

Öhm, erwischt .... bei was ????  

Stimmt, Rahmengröße M bei 1,78 m und ready to Enduro Gewicht von ca. 75 bis 78 kg !


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (4. Januar 2013)

CasiBergamont schrieb:


> Öhm, erwischt .... bei was ????
> 
> Stimmt, Rahmengröße M bei 1,78 m und ready to Enduro Gewicht von ca. 75 bis 78 kg !



Bist mir doch bis jetzt für meine Statistik durch die Lappen gegangen 

Wie kann ich hier eigentlich nen pdf einfügen?


----------



## Haardtfahrer (4. Januar 2013)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Wie kann ich hier eigentlich nen pdf einfügen?



http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=10185939&postcount=99


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (4. Januar 2013)

Dann ist hier mal die Vorläufige Statistik. Bisher 18 Stück, in der Überzahl Leute >1,80 mit L und XL


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crossboss (4. Januar 2013)

ok dann ergänz mal Deine Statistik 

Crossboss  XXL   191/91     Bielefeld


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (4. Januar 2013)

Datt sacht er jetzt. Pfft, Bielefeld, du wirst doch von der Regierung bezahlt 
191/91 und dann XXL? Ich hab ja schon bedenken dass mir mit 190/93 XL zu lang wird.

So, wo bleibt Nummer 30?


----------



## crossboss (4. Januar 2013)

_*Die Bielefeldverschwörung *_-_*die Stadt die es nicht gibt*_
Immerhin kommen _Ingolf Lück und DR. Oetker _auch von hier

XXL zu groß?   Glaub ich nicht, aber ich werde es Probefahren gehen.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (4. Januar 2013)

Die Geo-Charts Hier sagen was anderes. Oder passten die nicht? Naja, mir reichen die 50cm Sitzrohr selbst mit einer 385er Stütze knapp, da weiß ich nicht was ich mit 3cm Extra soll, sind im Zweifel nur irgendwann im Weg


----------



## crossboss (4. Januar 2013)

Doch hab ich gesehen aber Zahlen sagen oft nicht so viel aus wie eine Probefahrt bringt.

Also ich habe jetzt nen 51cm Votec und das ist leider etwas zu niedrig. Sieht einfach nicht so gut aus die lange Stütze. Gut das Votec ist eher Compact gebaut.


----------



## MirkoR (4. Januar 2013)

Das Votec hat in der RH51 (L) ein 605mm OR das ICB RH53 (XXL) Sitzrohr und ein OR von 637mm. Bist du dir sicher das du ein soviel längeres OR möchtest?!

lg mirko


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (4. Januar 2013)

Naja, das sind 30mm Differenz, und er hat jetzt noch einen Verhältnismässig langen Vorbau dran. Wenn er das Votec kompakt findet dürfte sich das mit einem 20mm kürzeren Vorbau wohl tatsächlich ausgehen.

So ist dass halt mit Rahmengrößen, im Endeffekt muss jeder selber wissen was ihm passt...


----------



## MirkoR (4. Januar 2013)

Was haltet ihr denn hier von für`s ICB?
http://www.rockguardz.com/?___SID=U

Die 2 Schrauben haben wir ja eh im Unterrohr...


----------



## messias (5. Januar 2013)

crossboss schrieb:


> _*
> XXL zu groß?   Glaub ich nicht, aber ich werde es Probefahren gehen.*_


_*

Ich habe tatsächlich auch länger dran rumgerechnet ob ich mit 190/94 XL oder XXL nehme. Diverse Größenrechner haben beide Variante als plausibel ausgespuckt. Hab mich dann letztendlich für XL entschieden weil ich da noch mehr Variatonsmöglichkeiten mitm der Vorbaulänge habe.

Wie stellst du dir denn das mit der Probefahrt vor? Meinst du die Probefahrbikes stehen im Laden bevor RAW ausgeliefert wird? Oder willst du den Rahmen so lang im Karton lassen bis du weißt, dass er dir passt?



MirkoR schrieb:



			Was haltet ihr denn hier von für`s ICB?
http://www.rockguardz.com/?___SID=U

Die 2 Schrauben haben wir ja eh im Unterrohr...
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....


Das Ding wird nur ums Unterrohr umgeclipst, nicht geschaubt. Kann man natürlich trotzdem verwenden. Sieht an Raw vielleicht gar nicht so übel aus, auch wenn ich ne matte UD-Optik noch schöner fände.*_


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CasiBergamont (5. Januar 2013)

MirkoR schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr denn hier von für`s ICB?
> http://www.rockguardz.com/?___SID=U
> 
> Die 2 Schrauben haben wir ja eh im Unterrohr...



Also meine ehrliche Meinung:
Am Alu Rahmen ... ein Lacher ... vollkommen unsinnig ! Gibt da ja auch diese 10 tonnen Folienkleber damit ja nix ans Rad kommt. Das ICB is nen Enduro .... und das darf dann auch so aussehen. Schönheitsflecken am Rad sind dessen Charakter.
Am Carbon Rahmen ... sinnvoll ... aber bitte so klein wie's nur geht.


----------



## crossboss (5. Januar 2013)

Nee ich habe keinen Raw bestellt und will nen eloxierten , kaufe dann später im XXL Laden in Paderborn bei mir um die Ecke, natürlich nach ausgiebiger Probefahrt. Ich hoffe die haben dann zumindest alle Größen da Aber nen 637er Oberohr ist schon echt lang , auch für mich mit meinen Affenarmen
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







messias schrieb:


> Ich habe tatsächlich auch länger dran rumgerechnet ob ich mit 190/94 XL oder XXL nehme. Diverse Größenrechner haben beide Variante als plausibel ausgespuckt. Hab mich dann letztendlich für XL entschieden weil ich da noch mehr Variatonsmöglichkeiten mitm der Vorbaulänge habe.
> 
> Wie stellst du dir denn das mit der Probefahrt vor? Meinst du die Probefahrbikes stehen im Laden bevor RAW ausgeliefert wird? Oder willst du den Rahmen so lang im Karton lassen bis du weißt, dass er dir passt?
> 
> ...


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (5. Januar 2013)

crossboss schrieb:


> Nee ich habe keinen Raw bestellt und will nen eloxierten , kaufe dann später im XXL Laden in Paderborn bei mir um die Ecke, natürlich nach ausgiebiger Probefahrt. Ich hoffe die haben dann zumindest alle Größen da Aber nen 637er Oberohr ist schon echt lang , auch für mich mit meinen Affenarmen



Dann kann ich dich ja wieder aus der Statistik löschen. Die soll erstmal als Übersicht dienen wieviele RAW'nChopped verkauft wurden und wo die stehen falls jemand Probefahrten will, weil er z.B. keinen XXL in der Nähe hat.


----------



## crossboss (5. Januar 2013)

ach so ja, kannste dann natürlich machen


----------



## Pintie (6. Januar 2013)

Im nachhinein hätte ich wohl auch RAW genommen. so warte ich jetzt mal ab was die 2er Version für ein Blau wird....

Aber wenn ich meinen "traum" aufbau ansehe ist mir das zu teuer und es wird wohl ein komplettes...

ohne die Gewichte geprüft zu haben....


----------



## Onkel Tobi (6. Januar 2013)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Dann kann ich dich ja wieder aus der Statistik löschen. Die soll erstmal als Übersicht dienen wieviele RAW'nChopped verkauft wurden und wo die stehen falls jemand Probefahrten will, weil er z.B. keinen XXL in der Nähe hat.



Hi, ist bei mir genauso, ich hab gedacht, da sammelt einer für eine Übersicht, anhand derer man sich an den gewählten Größen der anderen orientieren kann. Auch ich hab kein Raw bestellt und warte auf das Rahmenkit. Macht (leider) damit einen unbekannten mehr für Euch.
Grüße, Tobi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## benzinkanister (6. Januar 2013)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> Im nachhinein hätte ich wohl auch RAW genommen. so warte ich jetzt mal ab was die 2er Version für ein Blau wird....
> 
> Aber wenn ich meinen "traum" aufbau ansehe ist mir das zu teuer und es wird wohl ein komplettes...
> 
> ...


----------



## Pintie (6. Januar 2013)

als alternativen 26" LRS würde ich wohl das nehmen:
Felge: Spank Spike EVO 35
Naben: tune oder hope oder sonst was
Speichen: cx-ray

ist sicher einiges Günstiger als Syntace. (bin auch kein syntace fanboy), aber auch einiges schwerer. 
und bei 650B - was ich sehr sicher fahren werde wüsste ich nicht was ich für eine Felge nehmen soll. ztr flow vielleicht. 

Muss mir noch Überlegen ob ich den charger LRS verkaufe oder als Einweg mal schaue wie lang der hält 
Naja und dann ob mir jemand die lyrik gegen eine durolux tauscht - aber da wird sich schon wer finden.


----------



## benzinkanister (6. Januar 2013)

wenns dir nur um 650B geht kannst du auch mal bei x-fusion rein schauen, die neue HLR kartusche soll sehr gut gehn!
sind gerade bei reset für 699 euro drin.


----------



## Haardtfahrer (6. Januar 2013)

Von Syntace 35 zu ZTR Flow ist es aber weit, äääh schmal.


----------



## Pintie (6. Januar 2013)

dan sag mir mal eine andere 650B Felge (unter 200â¬/stÃ¼ck und unter 1kg/stÃ¼ck) die mehr als 30mm breit ist...


----------



## Haardtfahrer (6. Januar 2013)

Wenn ich das wüsste, würde ich es sogar verraten.

Zur nächste Saison 2013/14 werden sicher viele Breite Felgen kommen, da hat Syntace entweder einen guten technischen Riecher gehabt oder die anderen haben Angst was zu verpassen. 

Mich überzeugt das Konzept -theoretisch - aber der Preis!  Andererseits geben andere für Carbon noch mehr aus. 

Hätte die Syntacefelgen gern beim Alleswasgeht gesehen, statt der E13. E13-Felgen und XX1. Naja ... sähe auf meinem Autodach sicher gut aus, aber spricht mich sonst nicht an.


----------



## Pintie (6. Januar 2013)

Haardtfahrer schrieb:


> Naja ... sähe auf meinem Autodach sicher gut aus, aber spricht mich sonst nicht an.



  wirklich auf dem dach? da hab ich meins lieber hinten dran oder gleich drinnen ... (edith: bevor jetzt wieder was kommt... im Auto...)

Das Design der Syntace ist eben auch mal genau mein ding. - einfarbig ohne decals....

Und ja vielleicht muss man einfach bis 14 warten mit 650B

nochmal zum Thema elox farben - Wer spendet den leuten Rohrreiniger?







eigentlich eine straftat geile bikes so zu versauen


----------



## Haardtfahrer (6. Januar 2013)

Mein Rad wäre hinten im Wagen, aber das 03er mit BOS, E13, XX1 will doch gesehen werden. Nee, ich finde das ziemlich eisdielich. Da hätte es auch für XTR komplett mit Syntacefelgen gereicht.


----------



## tobsinger (6. Januar 2013)

Hier mal meine Teileliste:
Fahrer max. 60kg und eher auf AM ausgelegt. 
Teile die 0 kosten, habe ich schon.


----------



## steelcat (7. Januar 2013)

Weiss man schon was für Huber Bushings man braucht für den Carver Rahmen und den Rock Shox Dämpfer, welcher Serienmäßig verbaut ist?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## warp4 (7. Januar 2013)

steelcat schrieb:


> Weiss man schon was für Huber Bushings man braucht für den Carver Rahmen und den Rock Shox Dämpfer, welcher Serienmäßig verbaut ist?



In der Projektübersicht gibt es ein PDF mit den Maßen. Einfach den Hr. Huber anschreiben, der weiß schon Bescheid 

Gruß Uwe


----------



## messias (7. Januar 2013)




----------



## mhedder (7. Januar 2013)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> dan sag mir mal eine andere 650B Felge (unter 200/stück und unter 1kg/stück) die mehr als 30mm breit ist...



Für Leuten, denen es in erster Linie um die Breite geht und die einen sauberen Fahrstil haben gibt es noch die Velocity P35:

http://www.velocitywheels.com/store/product.asp?pID=40&cID=20

Das Felgehorn der P35 ist nach meiner Erfahrung allerdings bei weitem nicht so stabil wie z.B. einer Spank Spike. 
Fahre die aktuell im Remedy (alles außer BP) und hab schon einige Beulen drin. Stellt für mich kein Problem dar, die Beulen einmal im Jahr rauszumachen. 

Da ich 26 Zoll fahre, würde ich beim nächsten mal zur Spike/Stiffy oder Track Mack Evo tendieren...

Gruß Marc


----------



## osarias (7. Januar 2013)

Wenn ich mir jetzt ne kpl. XO Gruppe rauslassen würde, genau hier:
http://r2-bike.com/sram-x0-komplettgruppe-2-fach-trail-bremsen

Welchen Umwerfer muss ich dann wählen? Klar, in der Übersicht steht E-type downpull Topswing. Aber welcher ist das nun genau?
Innenlager ist GXP, oder?

Grüße


----------



## tobsinger (7. Januar 2013)

gxp Innenlager siehe http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p26280_GXP-Team-Innenlager-.html

aber ich kann nur davon abraten. ich habe bei der fanes jetzt das 2. lager in einem jahr mit spiel und bin nur mässig viel gefahren.

 das erste lager hat paar wochen gehalten und wurde in riva von den freundlichen SRAM monteuren anstandslos ausgetaucht mit den worten 'das ist ne alte Charge, die neuen sind viel besser.'  das ausgetauschte lager hat jetzt wieder spiel. echter ami-schrott. ne sorry ich will nicht pauschal ablästern, aber shimano kann das besser. Man kann auch ne shimano Kurbel mit Sram kombinieren.


----------



## Schtiereo (7. Januar 2013)

Haardtfahrer schrieb:


> Habe meine Tabelle noch einmal aktualisiert.
> 
> 
> Das ICB02 - das ICB - ist also ein ordentliches Paket!
> ...



Schaffst Du das noch mit dem schweren Gerät, mich am 12.05. am Abschleppseil den letzten Hügel zum Bierwagen hochzuziehen?
So langsam habe ich meine Bedenken bei dem Gewicht.


----------



## Sarrois (7. Januar 2013)

Schtiereo schrieb:


> Schaffst Du das noch mit dem schweren Gerät, mich am 12.05. am Abschleppseil den letzten Hügel zum Bierwagen hochzuziehen?
> So langsam habe ich meine Bedenken bei dem Gewicht.



Das wäre schlimm, wenn aber der Saumagnstand auf die Langstrecke wandert, eine Katastrophe


----------



## Haardtfahrer (7. Januar 2013)

Schtiereo schrieb:


> Schaffst Du das noch mit dem schweren Gerät, mich am 12.05. am Abschleppseil den letzten Hügel zum Bierwagen hochzuziehen?
> So langsam habe ich meine Bedenken bei dem Gewicht.



Ob es da wieder Bier gibt, weiß ich nicht, wohl aber, dass ich da keinen raufziehe. Meine vornehme Aufgabe darf ich wieder dahingehend erfüllen, diejenigen, die meinen, den Startbeitrag durch möglichst lange Verweildauer auf der Strecke abzuarbeiten, ein wenig zum Sputen anzuhalten. 

Der Gerät wird zwar leider nicht so leicht wie erhofft, aber zumindest nicht schwerer sein als mein 140er zurzeit. Wenn ich mit die fehlende Wasserflasche noch als Radgewicht schön rede, wird das ICB sogar ein wenig leichter sein. 

Hab noch eine 12,8-Variante o.P. zusammengestellt. Könnte eine Ergänzung werden. Muss nochmal rechnen und mehr abrechnen.


----------



## crossboss (8. Januar 2013)

bin mal gespannt wann hier die erste ICB 10 Kilo Variante vorgerechnet wird( so ganz ohne Laufräder weil man mit den "großen" 24 Zähnen ja eh nicht bergauf fahren kann)

Wäre so ein _Rucksackbike_ nicht noch ne Marktlücke?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## messias (8. Januar 2013)

crossboss schrieb:


> bin mal gespannt wann hier die erste ICB 10 Kilo Variante vorgerechnet wird( so ganz ohne Laufräder weil man mit den "großen" 24 Zähnen ja eh nicht bergauf fahren kann)
> 
> Wäre so ein _Rucksackbike_ nicht noch ne Marktlücke?



Mit der Idee kommst du viel zu spät 
[ame="http://vimeo.com/47790185"]http://vimeo.com/47790185[/ame]


----------



## Sarrois (8. Januar 2013)

Haardtfahrer schrieb:


> Hab noch eine 12,8-Variante o.P. zusammengestellt. Könnte eine Ergänzung werden. Muss nochmal rechnen und mehr abrechnen.


 
Nimm nedd zuu viel Geld in die Hand, bei Dir hält sich das absolute Gesamtgewicht eh schwer in Grenzen

Und lass die Finger von den Rolex-Schläuchen und mach Milch rein,
es gibt nix besseres gegen Platten


----------



## Bikier (8. Januar 2013)

Moin Männers...
habe weiter oben die Liste bzgl. der Rahmengrösse gesehen die LT da führt für die RAW Herrschaften....
Ich würde mich erbötig machen die Liste ergänzend zu führen, die einfach nur Körpergrösse und Schrittlänge aufführt, unabhängig von RAW oder nicht...sollte das von Interesse sein....
Um mal den Anfang zu machen: Meiner Einer: 184/90 und es wird ein L werden...
Schickt mir einfach PNs mit den Werten, dann leg ich los...
bis denn denn...

EDITH: sehe gerade ... war im anderen Thread ...macht aber nix... Angebot steht trotzdem


----------



## Hasifisch (15. Januar 2013)

Mein Aufbau, wenn ich es mache und nicht doch ein Komplettrad nehme:
- L Raw bei 180/85
- ROCO Air TST
- (wohl) X-Fusion Vengeance
- XX1 Schaltung komplett
- Rest noch unbekannt.


----------



## nuts (20. Januar 2013)

Also, ich hab da mal ein paar Überlegungen angestellt: 





Das ist eine Tabelle, die so ziemlich alle Varianten aufzeigt, die mit dem ICB drin sind. Nicht alle davon mögen sinnvoll sein, aber ich erklär mal, was ich mir dabei gedacht habe: Mit zu den spaßigsten Bikes, die ich so gefahren bin, gehören Shorttravel-Fullies: Das P.Slope oder das Morpheus Skyla zum Beispiel. Kleine Räder mit wenig Federweg machen unglaublich viel Spaß, beim Spielen, weniger beim Ballern. Als 4X / Dirt / Slopestyle-Fully ist auch das Gewicht sekundär und das ICB voll in Ordnung. 

Eine andere Bike-Gattung, die ich als sehr vielversprechend empfinde, sind aggressive XC/AM-Bikes. Flache Winkel, kurzes Heck, langer Hauptrahmen, wenig Federweg, ca. 130mm, man denke an ein Santa Cruz Blur TRC. Auch da habe ich die Machbarkeit angeschaut, obwohl hier das Gewicht vielleicht etwas weniger optimal ist. 

Außerdem spannend: Mini-DH-Bikes - kleiner Rahmen, 150mm Federweg, flache Winkel. Das kann das ICB von Haus aus, einfach die Gabel traveln und ab geht die Kiste.

Zuletzt natürlich noch für einige interessant: Das ICB als Freerider. Mit längerem Dämpfer ist das durchaus sinnvoll machbar. Wer will, kann sogar mit den 650B-Ausfallenden noch mehr Laufruhe erzeugen. Zwischen Wippe und Sitzrohr ist in der steilen Position mit 216mm Dämpfer kaum noch Luft, weshalb ich davon ausgehe, dass 222er Dämpfer und steile Position nicht gehen. 

*Fazit: *

Ich bau mir 2 ICB auf: 

1.) 170mm Enduro mit XX1 (Größe M), Lyrik, Reverb, ...

2.) 135mm Spaßfully mit 1x10 (Größe S) Trotzdem noch einer Reverb für Zwischensprints. Hinten ein 200-57mm Dämpfer mit exzentrischen Bushings. Vorne eine 140er Argyle, Deville 140 oder ähnliches.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (20. Januar 2013)

Interessant die Überlegungen mit dem kurzen Dämpfer. Ich werde nur eins Aufbauen, das soll dann das hoffentlich perfekte Urlaubsbike werden, das zu Hause auch super passt. 
Standard-Setup für die Heimat (Harz und Umland) wird hinten 150, vorne 160 (Lux oder Lyric) normale Ausfallenden, halbwegs leichte Laufräder und Reifen. 
Evtl. teste ich auch mal ne Sektor. Wie kommst du bei der Rev eigentlich zu den 64° LW, die ist schon recht kurz. Macht das der kurze Dämpfer?
Wenn es dann in den Urlaub geht steht meistens irgendwas Bikeparkartiges auf dem Programm. Aber wer kennt das nicht, man hat nur das Bigbike dabei und dann grinsen einen doch die Trails drumrum an. 
Deshalb bekommt das ICB dann 180mm vorne (daher tendiere ich eher zu Lux) und 170mm im flachen Setup hinten. Dann noch ein günstiger DH-LRS mit dicken Schlappen in 650B-Ausfallenden und das Teil sollte lang und flach genug sein um meiner Definition von "Mini-DH" zu entsprechen.
Wenn man dann doch irgendwas tourenartiges fahren will hat man den leichten LRS dabei, schraubt Abends kurz die Ausfaller um und stellt das hohe Setup ein. 

Der Alutech/Caver Steuersatz wäre dann noch das Tüpfelchen auf dem i.

Ich glaube vielfältiger mit weniger Umbauaufwand geht kaum.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sash_W (20. Januar 2013)

Da ich mir im Frühjahr ein neues Bike zulegen will, das möglichst alles abdecken kann, finde ich das ICB sehr interessant, gerade mit den von Nuts genannten Möglichkeiten.
Die Alternative für mich wäre ein Fanes EN. Beide Bikes stammen ja von gleichem Konstrukteur und das Rahmengewicht scheint ja auch relativ ähnlich.
Welches denkt ihr lässt sich härter rannehmen?  Der Rahmen vom ICB wirkt im Vergleich zum Fanes auf den Fotos relativ filigran.


----------



## Hasifisch (20. Januar 2013)

Also bei mir wird es ein Harz-AM-EN-FR mit 170mm für alles... 
Die bisherigen Tests und Einschätzungen sagen mir, das es für mich die EiLeWoMiSau werden kann/wird.
Laufräder werden meine Hope Naben mit XX1 Freilauf, aber neuen Felgen. Gibt es Konkurrenz zur Flow X, was Haltbarkeit, Breite und Gericht angeht?

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Haardtfahrer (20. Januar 2013)

Wo finde ich denn bitte die Einbauhöhe der Rock Shox-Gabeln und desgleichen für Suntour und (nicht schlagen ) Fox?


----------



## nuts (20. Januar 2013)

Einige stehen ja schon oben in meiner Excel-Liste, denke das deckt alles von RockShox ab was Du brauchst. Ansonsten hier einige Axle to crown Maße:

SrSuntour Durolux: 566 (180mm) und 550 (160mm)


Fox 32 Talas 150: 520.9mm
Fox 34 160: 537.9mm
Fox 36 Float, Talas, Van 160: 545.3mm


Marzocchi 55 160: 541mm
55 ATA Micro 165: 546mm


----------



## nuts (20. Januar 2013)

Sash_W schrieb:


> Da ich mir im Frühjahr ein neues Bike zulegen will, das möglichst alles abdecken kann, finde ich das ICB sehr interessant, gerade mit den von Nuts genannten Möglichkeiten.
> Die Alternative für mich wäre ein Fanes EN. Beide Bikes stammen ja von gleichem Konstrukteur und das Rahmengewicht scheint ja auch relativ ähnlich.
> Welches denkt ihr lässt sich härter rannehmen?  Der Rahmen vom ICB wirkt im Vergleich zum Fanes auf den Fotos relativ filigran.



Konstruktiv gesehen hat das ICB einen Vorteil gegenüber der Fanes, und das sind die Druckstreben. Davon unabhängig sind beide Räder robust genug für eigentlich alles, denke Jürgen hat die Druckstreben so langsam im Griff . Wenn Du schaust, was Max schon mit dem ICB Prototypen angestellt hat... würde ich mir keine großen Sorgen machen. 

Das ICB hat weniger flexible Kettenstrebenlänge, dafür aber mehr Optionen in Sachen Federweg und Lenkwinkel zu bieten. Die Fanes EN ist 150 - 200g schwerer, hat aber wohl den minimal niedrigeren Schwerpunkt. Das ICB ist günstiger, in drei Farben eloxiert erhältlich, bei der Fanes kannst Du (Sonderoption) in Sachen Farben noch mehr rauslassen.

Beides gute Räder


----------



## doriuscrow (20. Januar 2013)

nuts schrieb:


> Konstruktiv gesehen hat das ICB einen Vorteil gegenüber der Fanes, und das sind die Druckstreben. Davon unabhängig sind beide Räder robust genug für eigentlich alles, denke Jürgen hat die Druckstreben so langsam im Griff . Wenn Du schaust, was Max schon mit dem ICB Prototypen angestellt hat... würde ich mir keine großen Sorgen machen.
> 
> Das ICB hat weniger flexible Kettenstrebenlänge, dafür aber mehr Optionen in Sachen Federweg und Lenkwinkel zu bieten. Die Fanes EN ist 150 - 200g schwerer, hat aber wohl den minimal niedrigeren Schwerpunkt. Das ICB ist günstiger, in drei Farben eloxiert erhältlich, bei der Fanes kannst Du (Sonderoption) in Sachen Farben noch mehr rauslassen.
> 
> Beides gute Räder


 
Danke nuts, wollte mir eigentlich eine Fanes aufbauen und bin im letzten Moment auf Raw'n'chopped umgestiegen ... deine Aussage wischt die letzten (winzigen) Zweifel weg ... 

Mfg, Reimar


----------



## Sash_W (20. Januar 2013)

nuts schrieb:


> Konstruktiv gesehen hat das ICB einen Vorteil gegenüber der Fanes, und das sind die Druckstreben. Davon unabhängig sind beide Räder robust genug für eigentlich alles, denke Jürgen hat die Druckstreben so langsam im Griff . Wenn Du schaust, was Max schon mit dem ICB Prototypen angestellt hat... würde ich mir keine großen Sorgen machen.
> 
> Das ICB hat weniger flexible Kettenstrebenlänge, dafür aber mehr Optionen in Sachen Federweg und Lenkwinkel zu bieten. Die Fanes EN ist 150 - 200g schwerer, hat aber wohl den minimal niedrigeren Schwerpunkt. Das ICB ist günstiger, in drei Farben eloxiert erhältlich, bei der Fanes kannst Du (Sonderoption) in Sachen Farben noch mehr rauslassen.
> 
> Beides gute Räder



Vielen Dank Nuts für die ausführliche Antwort. Ich hab mir mal ein Fanes konfiguriert und komme da so 3000-3300. Da wäre beim ICB02 dann noch Spielraum für Anpassungen (zb Vivid Air falls notwendig). Noch eine Frage, wenn ich die Geo-Daten so vergleiche (Größe M, bin 1,78) sind ja beide Bikes fast gleich. Nur ist beim ICB der Reach länger und die Front tiefer. Kann man sagen, dass das ICB dadurch laufruhiger und etwas besser bergauf fährt, das Fanes dafür verspielter? (Zumindest in der Theorie )


----------



## coastalwolf (20. Januar 2013)

@nuts:
Schöne Tabelle, aber auch ein paar Fragen:

Warum springst Du bei der Einbauhöhe der Revelation von 520 auf 540mm  beim FW-Sprung von 140 auf 150mm?

Wie kommst Du auf den flachsten Lenkwinkel von 65.75 Grad bei der Kombi 216x63, 150mm hinten, 150mm Revelation vorne? Mit 650B Ausfallenden?


----------



## nuts (20. Januar 2013)

HellDriverChris schrieb:


> @nuts:
> Schöne Tabelle, aber auch ein paar Fragen:
> 
> Warum springst Du bei der Einbauhöhe der Revelation von 520 auf 540mm  beim FW-Sprung von 140 auf 150mm?
> ...



Danke für's drauf aufmerksam machen: Die 150er Revelation hat natürlich nur 530mm Einbaulänge. Selbst dann hab ich mich noch vertippt: 64,75° sind mit der 150er Revelation noch drin, wenn Du X-Flip und Steuersatz auf ganz flach stellst. 

Habe die Grafik dementsprechend aktualisiert!


----------



## nuts (20. Januar 2013)

Sash_W schrieb:


> Vielen Dank Nuts für die ausführliche Antwort. Ich hab mir mal ein Fanes konfiguriert und komme da so 3000-3300. Da wäre beim ICB02 dann noch Spielraum für Anpassungen (zb Vivid Air falls notwendig). Noch eine Frage, wenn ich die Geo-Daten so vergleiche (Größe M, bin 1,78) sind ja beide Bikes fast gleich. Nur ist beim ICB der Reach länger und die Front tiefer. Kann man sagen, dass das ICB dadurch laufruhiger und etwas besser bergauf fährt, das Fanes dafür verspielter? (Zumindest in der Theorie )



Laufruhe ist schwierig: Das ICB hat den längeren Hauptrahmen und den flacheren Lenkwinkel (so du willst), aber längere Kettenstreben wie an der Fanes sind da auch nicht zu verachten. Weil das ICB aber unterm Strich den längeren Radstand (+2cm) hat, würde ich sagen: Jap, laufruhiger in der Theorie. Die tiefere Front kann man für besseres Klettern oder mehr druck auf dem Vorderrad verantwortlich machen. Im Gegenzug ist die Fanes theoretisch agiler, ob sich hier nicht aber wieder die kürzeren Kettenstreben des ICB (Je nach Einstellung mehr oder weniger) positiv bemerkbar machen, vermag ich nicht vorherzusagen. Die höhere Front würde ich jetzt nicht in Richtung Agilität interpretieren, evtl. eher in ein sichereres Gefühl bei langsamer Bergabfahrt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lakekeman (20. Januar 2013)

Der Radstand von etwa 1,2m macht mir beim Größe L etwas Sorgen.
Ist ja schon sehr lang, eigentlich auf DH Niveau.
Ist das nicht etwas sperrig auf verwinkelteren Strecken, oder z.B. auch beim langsamen technischen Fahren?
Kann da schon jemand was zu sagen?


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (20. Januar 2013)

Da bisher nur die zwei Prototypen in M  existiert haben ist wohl noch keiner ein L gefahren. Zwei User waren beim Dämpfertest dabei, evtl können die noch was sagen.

 @nuts:
Gibt es mittlerweile einen Termin wann die Muster eintrudeln? Der Januar ist ja bald vorbei, und da sollten die doch langsam fertig sein. Sonst könnte das mit Ende Februar für Chopped'nRAW bald eng werden. Vor allem wenn bei den Mustern noch Fehler auffallen.


----------



## MirkoR (20. Januar 2013)

Ich denke nicht das da überhaupt ein Muster vorher aufschlägt...


----------



## lakekeman (21. Januar 2013)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Da bisher nur die zwei Prototypen in M  existiert haben ist wohl noch keiner ein L gefahren. Zwei User waren beim Dämpfertest dabei, evtl können die noch was sagen.



Vielleicht kann man ja Vergleiche von anderen Enduros mit so einem langem Radstand ziehen? Bei mir wären es direkt 5 cm mehr, was mir recht viel vorkommt. Kann ich aber nicht einschätzen, wie stark sich sowas überhaupt auswirkt.


----------



## coastalwolf (21. Januar 2013)

Bis der Rahmen kommt, habe ich mal ein paar Teile bestellt. 

Reset Tretlager - Konnte bei der Bestellung des Steuersatzes einfach nicht wiederstehen....





....und die Reverb wird auch anständig gehalten. Reset-Sattelklemme gibt´s leider nicht mehr....





Beim Fahrwerk habe ich die 150mm Gabel "begraben". Leicht soll´s Radl trotzdem bleiben. Somit wird´s entweder eine Deville oder eine Float 34 mit 160mm Federweg.


----------



## CasiBergamont (21. Januar 2013)

HellDriverChris schrieb:


> Bis der Rahmen kommt, habe ich mal ein paar Teile bestellt.
> 
> Reset Tretlager - Konnte bei der Bestellung des Steuersatzes einfach nicht wiederstehen....
> 
> ...



Deville is ne gute Wahl! Fahre schon länger eine .... Top.


----------



## coastalwolf (21. Januar 2013)

CasiBergamont schrieb:


> Deville is ne gute Wahl! Fahre schon länger eine .... Top.



Mich schrecken nur die Geschichten vom schlechten bzw. langsamen Service ab.....


----------



## CasiBergamont (21. Januar 2013)

Kann ich gut verstehn. Ich lasse meine einfach 2 Jahre alt werden und machs dann selber .... 
Wahrscheinlich auch schön bescheuert .....


----------



## Sun_dancer (21. Januar 2013)

CasiBergamont schrieb:


> Kann ich gut verstehn. Ich lasse meine einfach 2 Jahre alt werden und machs dann selber ....
> Wahrscheinlich auch schön bescheuert .....



Nö... eher die überwiegende Vorgehensweise


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## warp4 (22. Januar 2013)

Wer selber aufbaut und eine LEV mit 150mm verbauen will:

Hibike kann liefern 

Gruß Uwe


----------



## doriuscrow (22. Januar 2013)

warp4 schrieb:


> Wer selber aufbaut und eine LEV mit 150mm verbauen will:
> 
> Hibike kann liefern
> 
> Gruß Uwe


Hab auch grad die Vesandbestätigung bekommen - nachdem der Liefertermin zig-mal geändert wurde ... wenn jetzt BMO noch aus der Soße kommen, fehlen nur noch Kleinigkeiten - Rahmen z.B.  
Mfg, Reimar


----------



## Hasifisch (22. Januar 2013)

doriuscrow schrieb:


> ...fehlen nur noch Kleinigkeiten - Rahmen z.B.



Völlig überbewertet...


----------



## doriuscrow (22. Januar 2013)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Völlig überbewertet...



Das ist doch alles nur blödes Marketing-Gelaber ... 

Reimar


----------



## LB Jörg (22. Januar 2013)

Nicht ganz überbewertet...dises noch fehlende Teil von Carver stellt halt schon die Rahmenbdingungen des Aufbaus dar

G.


----------



## warp4 (22. Januar 2013)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Nicht ganz überbewertet...dises noch fehlende Teil von Carver stellt halt schon die Rahmenbdingungen des Aufbaus dar
> 
> G.



Ach...wie jetzt ??  

Gruß Uwe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (22. Januar 2013)

warp4 schrieb:


> Ach...wie jetzt ??
> 
> Gruß Uwe



Ja das ist kompliziert wenn man das Zitat von Hasifisch dazu hernimmt

G.


----------



## Hasifisch (22. Januar 2013)

Ach so, ich werfe das mal hier rein:

Es wird Trailraketenaufkleber geben. Verschiedene Versionen in verschiedenen Größen, auf jeden Fall zwei mit "*individueller Namen*'s Trailrakete" ("Hasifisch's Trailrakete") und ohne Personalisierung. Kosten für einen Satz personalisiert inkl. Versand sollte so bei 7 - 8 EUR liegen, mit edlerer Folie (gebürstete Metalloptik) etwas mehr. Immer Plots, als kein bedrucktes Trägermaterial. Fünf Farben normale Folie, zwei Ausführungen Metall (silber und anthrazit).
Überlege auch, einen "Trailraketen-Hater" Aufkleber zu machen, also ein gerade explodierte Rakete...


----------



## fknobel (22. Januar 2013)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Ach so, ich werfe das mal hier rein:
> 
> Es wird Trailraketenaufkleber geben. Verschiedene Versionen in verschiedenen Größen, auf jeden Fall zwei mit "*individueller Namen*'s Trailrakete" ("Hasifisch's Trailrakete") und ohne Personalisierung. Kosten für einen Satz personalisiert inkl. Versand sollte so bei 7 - 8 EUR liegen, mit edlerer Folie (gebürstete Metalloptik) etwas mehr. Immer Plots, als kein bedrucktes Trägermaterial. Fünf Farben normale Folie, zwei Ausführungen Metall (silber und anthrazit).
> Überlege auch, einen "Trailraketen-Hater" Aufkleber zu machen, also ein gerade explodierte Rakete...



GEIL!  Meine Bestellung ist so gut wie sicher...


----------



## crossboss (22. Januar 2013)

@Hasifish; Ich will auch haben


----------



## LB Jörg (22. Januar 2013)

+1 

G.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (22. Januar 2013)

Wird der Aufkleber Hitzebeständig sein? Meins soll gepulvert werden, da wären Decals unter Pulver schon schick. 
Achja, kennt wer einen guten Pulverbeschichter zwischen Wolfsburg/Braunschweig und dem Harz.
Hab zwar letzte Woche Rockenberg (die machen die Fanes-Beschichrungen) angeschrieben aber noch nix gehört...


----------



## warp4 (22. Januar 2013)

+1 

Gruß Uwe


----------



## OldSchool (22. Januar 2013)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Ach so, ich werfe das mal hier rein:
> 
> Es wird Trailraketenaufkleber geben. Verschiedene Versionen in verschiedenen Größen, auf jeden Fall zwei mit "*individueller Namen*'s Trailrakete" ("Hasifisch's Trailrakete") und ohne Personalisierung. Kosten für einen Satz personalisiert inkl. Versand sollte so bei 7 - 8 EUR liegen, mit edlerer Folie (gebürstete Metalloptik) etwas mehr. Immer Plots, als kein bedrucktes Trägermaterial. Fünf Farben normale Folie, zwei Ausführungen Metall (silber und anthrazit).
> Überlege auch, einen "Trailraketen-Hater" Aufkleber zu machen, also ein gerade explodierte Rakete...



 aber bitte ohne Apostroph.


----------



## Condor (23. Januar 2013)

Ist das ICB für Doppelbrücken freigegeben, wenn man die max. Einbauhöhe einhält?
Bitte keine Diskussion über den Sinn


----------



## visualex (23. Januar 2013)

Condor schrieb:


> Ist das ICB für Doppelbrücken freigegeben, wenn man die max. Einbauhöhe einhält?
> Bitte keine Diskussion über den Sinn



Nö: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=10103366&postcount=276


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ghargh (23. Januar 2013)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Wird der Aufkleber Hitzebeständig sein? Meins soll gepulvert werden, da wären Decals unter Pulver schon schick.
> Achja, kennt wer einen guten Pulverbeschichter zwischen Wolfsburg/Braunschweig und dem Harz.
> Hab zwar letzte Woche Rockenberg (die machen die Fanes-Beschichrungen) angeschrieben aber noch nix gehört...



Hi, versuch es doch mal bei Brandes-Speckesser in Gifhorn. Hatten bei mir (allerdings 2 Jahre her) sehr gute Arbeit geleistet...


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (23. Januar 2013)

Ja, Brandes (Speckesser ist da wohl nichtmehr dabei) fiel mir dann heute auch wieder ein. Schon blöd dass man die Läden die dichte dran sind (ich arbeite in WOB und GF...) gerne übersieht. Muss nochmal nen Kollegen fragen, ich meine der hat da auch was machen lassen.
Muss nochmal sehen ob Rockenstein mir ein besseres Paket bieten kann, aber wenn die nicht unschlagbar günstig sind gehts wohl nach Gifhorn, da kann ich wenigstens persönlich vorbei fahren und spare mir die Verschickerei.


----------



## Ghargh (23. Januar 2013)

Hi,

kenne das Problem, dass man überall sucht, nur nicht vor der Haustür 

Ich "kenne" beide schon länger, da sie ursprünglich aus dem Kaff kommen, wo ich aufgewachsen bin. Hatte damals mit meinem Shova Probleme bei der Umwerferanlenkung, die sie auch gleich mit behoben haben. Habe die erfahrung gemacht, dass sie einem freundlich und realistisch sagen, was Sinn macht und was es für Möglichkeiten gibt. Preislich sind sie OK (geht bestimmt günstiger), wenn man aber schon die Möglichkeit hat lokale Shops zu unterstützen, mach ich das gerne...

Für mich ist es halt uninteressant, da der Rahmen RAW bleibt. Habe meine jetzigen Rahmen alle entlacken lassen, da ich das schlichte mag...

Drück die Daumen...


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (23. Januar 2013)

Das Pulver das ich haben will hat Brandes schonmal da, das ist mir am wichtigsten. Alle anderen hier in der Ecke können das teilweise ncihtmal beschaffen.
Feinheiten wie Dekore und vor die Oberflächenbehandlung muss ich dann nochmal persönlich klären. Wenn ich es richtig überschlagen habe dürfte der Spaß mit Dekoren 150-180 kosten, je nach dem wieviel ich so drauf klebe.


----------



## Ghargh (23. Januar 2013)

Da bin ich ja aufs Ergebniss gespannt... Notfalls machen sie ja auch Mehrfarbige-Design-Pulverbeschichtungen. Also Declas weg und gleich lackieren lassen  wird dann aber wahrscheinlich um einiges mehr kosten...


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (23. Januar 2013)

Decals werden nur Schrift unter Pulver und vermutlich die Hasifisch-Trailrakete. Ich grübel nur noch ob ich die Wippe und Ausfallenden schwarz eloxieren oder pulvern lasse.


----------



## Hasifisch (24. Januar 2013)

Siehst du, wegen der Hitzefestigkeit muss ich mich noch erkundigen. Wie hoch ist denn die Temperatur im Ofen?
Ich werde mir auf jeden Fall Decals im Stile der Banderolen des Protos machen, jedenfalls ähnlich. Muss mal Carver fragen, ob ich deren Logo verwenden darf, wird sicher kein Problem sein. Sollte wenigstens klein draufstehen, das es ein Carver ist - das haben sie sich verdient!

Suche übrigens noch Input in Sachen Felgen, was gibt es denn in Richtung (Außen-)Breite 30mm und max. 450g? Vom Suchen wird man ja besoffen...


----------



## mhedder (24. Januar 2013)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Suche übrigens noch Input in Sachen Felgen, was gibt es denn in Richtung (Außen-)Breite 30mm und max. 450g? Vom Suchen wird man ja besoffen...



Hast Du schon mal einen Blick in den "Übersicht AM/Enduro Felgen" Thread geworfen? Insbesondere dieser Post sollte hilfreich sein. 

Lieber hier in Ruhe lesen, und ein schönes Pilz dazu trinken... 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=10142278&postcount=222

Gruß Marc


----------



## Hasifisch (24. Januar 2013)

mhedder schrieb:


> Hast Du schon mal einen Blick in den "Übersicht AM/Enduro Felgen" Thread geworfen? Insbesondere dieser Post sollte hilfreich sein.
> 
> Lieber hier in Ruhe lesen, und ein schönes Pilz dazu trinken...



Ich werde heute Abend entsprechend auf dich anstoßen...
Besten Dank, den thread kannte ich noch nicht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (24. Januar 2013)

Normalerweise wird die Beschichtung bei 150-200° eingebrannt. Wenn du keine entsprechende Folie kriegen kannst würde ich auch ne Datei nehmen damit der Beschichter die Rakete zusammen mit den restlichen Decals schneiden kann.


----------



## Hasifisch (25. Januar 2013)

Ich nerv schon wieder...
Ich finde es irgendwie nicht und brauche mal Bestätigung: wir haben oben 44 und unten 56mm Durchmesser am Steuerrohr? Oder besser: was für einen Steuersatz brauche ich genau?
Sorry...hatte bisher nur mit spuddligen 1 1/8ern oder 1.5ern zu tun...


----------



## LB Jörg (25. Januar 2013)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Ich nerv schon wieder...
> Ich finde es irgendwie nicht und brauche mal Bestätigung: wir haben oben 44 und unten 56mm Durchmesser am Steuerrohr? Oder besser: was für einen Steuersatz brauche ich genau?
> Sorry...hatte bisher nur mit spuddligen 1 1/8ern oder 1.5ern zu tun...



Paßt schoh ZS56/44. Hab mir den Acros geholt. Da paßt der Preis ganz gut

G.


----------



## Hasifisch (25. Januar 2013)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Paßt schoh ZS56/44. Hab mir den Acros geholt. Da paßt der Preis ganz gut
> 
> G.



Ah, super. Damit ich auch ja nix verkehrt mache: dieser hier sollte passen, oder?


----------



## benzinkanister (25. Januar 2013)

Finds irgendwie nich mehr: was für anglesets gibt's, die passen?


----------



## Bench (25. Januar 2013)

glaube der sollte passen: http://www.workscomponents.co.uk/20...adtube-reducer-eg-giant-glory-2010-1-79-p.asp


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hasifisch (25. Januar 2013)

benzinkanister schrieb:


> Finds irgendwie nich mehr: was für anglesets gibt's, die passen?



Da schließe ich mich mal an...
Noch eine technische Frage: bei manchen Steuersätzen wird nur das Lagermaß als Durchmesser angegeben. Wie sicher ist denn, das ein 41,8/52mm in das ICB passt?!


----------



## benzinkanister (25. Januar 2013)

PS: für tapered Gabelschaft


----------



## Hasifisch (25. Januar 2013)

Müll war hier...


----------



## Bench (25. Januar 2013)

benzinkanister schrieb:


> PS: für tapered Gabelschaft



dann sollte es der sein: http://www.workscomponents.co.uk/ne...-to-suit-tapered-steerer-tube-forks-138-p.asp


----------



## benzinkanister (25. Januar 2013)

gibts auch anglesets mit ZS oben und unten?
wenn ich works components angebe, dass mein steuerrohr kürzer ist als es eigentlich ist, wird der winkel dann kleiner?


----------



## Bench (25. Januar 2013)

Wenn man bei nem Tapered Steuerrohr nen ZS oben und unten will und ne Tapered Gabel einbauen will, wo soll ich dann nen Winkel herkriegen?

aber ehrlich gesagt kenn ich mich da zuwenig aus, um irgendwas sagen zu können.

sonst halt mal bei Cane Creek schauen, oder Stafen.Stark fragen, in den Komplettbikes ist ja ein Carver drin, der verstellbar sein soll. Vl kriegt man den auch einzeln?


----------



## lakekeman (25. Januar 2013)

Für ne tapered Gabel geht unten ZS in nem 56er Rohr. Bei nem Angleset muss oben beim 44er dann EC rein.

Wenn du oben ZS willst geht kein Angleset.

Bei dem flachen LW halte ich nen Angleset aber auch für relativ überflüssig, aber gut das muss jeder selbst wissen.



Bench schrieb:


> dann sollte es der sein: http://www.workscomponents.co.uk/ne...-to-suit-tapered-steerer-tube-forks-138-p.asp



Das ist genau richtig


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (25. Januar 2013)

Der Carver/Alutech Steuersatz wird auch einzeln zu kaufen sein, aber erst wenn die Komplettbikes ausgerüstet sind. Die bekommen die erste Charge ansosnten würde sich Auslieferung im Zweifel verzögern. Ich werde wohl erstmal einen Preiswerten normalen wie den Canecreek den Hasifisch verlinkt hat verbauen und wenn ich wirklich noch was am Winkel machen will auf den Winkelsteuersatz wechseln.

Ich hoffe für die Käufer der Komplettbikes dass das Teil wirklich rechtzeitig verfügbar ist...

    @nuts:    @Basti.Tegtmeier:
Wie wäre es mal mit einem Special zu dem Steuersatz? Soll ja, demnach was bisher zu lesen war, recht innovativ sein. ZS44/56 für Taperd mit wechselbaren Einsätzen. Die meisten anderen Anglesets müssen ja umgepresst werden wenn man was ändern will.

  @lakekeman:
Evtl. gibt es auch Leute denen das zu Flach ist und die lieber 1° weniger wollen. Gab ja genug die gerne mehr AM haben wollen.


----------



## benzinkanister (25. Januar 2013)

meine gabel hat eine schaftlänge von 198mm. der xl rahmen nen 145mm steuerrohr. mit meinem 42mm vorbau bleiben noch ca. 13mm für den steuersatz 

wollte das angleset eher nutzen um steiler zu werden.
die einbauhöhe meiner gabel hat 10mm mehr als die 170mm lyrik. wird dann um ein halbes grad flacher. find die 65° ja schon grenzwertig.
und in der steilen stellung wäre ich bei 65,5° aber da kommt das tretlager vielleicht ein bischen zu weit hoch (kommt ja durch die erhöhte EBL im vergleich zur Lyrik eh schon ein bischen hoch).
ich könnte da ja dann noch die 650B ausfallenden einbauen, die legen die kiste ja 6mm tiefer. aber die kettenstreben werden dann wieder um 20mm länger.

alles verflixt. aber ich glaub mir bleibt ja eh nix über weil das steuerrohr zu kurz für nen angleset is.
also wird die kiste entweder flacher, länger oder höher.

welche vorbauten bauen denn besonders flach?


----------



## cryptic. (25. Januar 2013)

mal ne dumme frage:

verhält sich die tretlagerhöhe identisch mit einem +1 angleset, wie wenn ich die entsprechende option vom x flip verwende?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lakekeman (25. Januar 2013)

benzinkanister schrieb:


> welche vorbauten bauen denn besonders flach?



Syntace Megaforce2 hat 36mm und benötigt 30mm Shafteinstecktiefe


----------



## Lord Helmchen (25. Januar 2013)

edit


----------



## warp4 (25. Januar 2013)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Ah, super. Damit ich auch ja nix verkehrt mache: dieser hier sollte passen, oder?



Den hatte ich auch im Auge. Nur die Farbe passt mir irgendwie nicht...
Der Steuersatz ist für kurze  Zeit im Inventur-Ausverkauf und mit dem Code AG112/ECCC-ZABN-7I0L bekommst Du noch einmal 30 % ! 
Für 28 schon fast wieder eine Überlegung wert 

Gruß Uwe


----------



## Touby (25. Januar 2013)

noch ne dumme Frage:

Was für ne Hinterbaubreite hat das ICB? 
142mm odeer 150mm?


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (25. Januar 2013)

Touby schrieb:


> noch ne dumme Frage:
> 
> Was für ne Hinterbaubreite hat das ICB?
> 142mm odeer 150mm?



142, mit 150 bräuchte man ein 83er Tretlager, und dafür gibts soweit ich weiß nur DH-Kurbeln.


----------



## Touby (25. Januar 2013)

Ok,Merci
dann kann ich jetz meinen hope LRS bestellen...
Würde auch gern den carver steuersatz verbauen,evtl. brauch ich aber 
auch noch ne alternative bis man den bestellen kann!
Wie wärs mit sixpack?


----------



## MirkoR (25. Januar 2013)

Wie wärs mit dem?! 
http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p...pagner-ZS44-28-6|ZS56-40-BULK-Verpackung.html

Da gibts auch nochmal 30% drauf...


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (25. Januar 2013)

Alter, was für ein Chaos in den ganzen Webshops. Können die die Dinger nicht mal nach Einbaumaß sortieren?


----------



## Touby (25. Januar 2013)

MirkoR schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit dem?!
> http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p...pagner-ZS44-28-6|ZS56-40-BULK-Verpackung.html
> 
> Da gibts auch nochmal 30% drauf...



nicht übel,hab aber keine tapered Gabel!
AngleSet kommt nicht in Frage,brauch nur ne günstige Übergangslösung...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ghargh (25. Januar 2013)

Nabend Jungs,

da ich auch grad dabei bin, die letzten Kleinigkeiten für mein RAW Kit zu besorgen, habe ich nochmal ne Frage. Vielleicht habe ich es übersehen oder schnall es einfach nicht. Und zwar suche ich den passenden Umwerfer. Hätte gern ne Sram, weiß aber nicht was die Daten S3, S1 blablabla bedeuten. Kann mich da mal wer aufklären? Welche "Einstellung" brauch ich denn nun fürs ICB?

Danke schon mal im voraus...

Gruß und schönes WE!!!

edit: ach ja, fahr ne XO dreifach Kurbel, allerdings mit 2 Kettenblättern und nem Bash... Keinen Plan, ob das Unterschiede macht... Auch auf der Sram Seite stehen zwar die Möglichkeiten, aber leider schnall ich nicht die (nicht findende) Erklärung dazu...


----------



## tobsinger (25. Januar 2013)

guckst Du hier:



kopis schrieb:


> Umwerfer die passen:
> http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k1200/a72804/slx-2x10-umwerfer-fd-m675-direct-mount-topswing.html
> 
> http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k1...fd-m785-e-typ-2-x-10-ohne-tretlagerblech.html
> ...



oder den
hier

kannst aber auch die shimano nehmen sind billiger und sram kompatibel


----------



## Ghargh (26. Januar 2013)

Hi,

Danke für die Antwort...

Die aufgelisteten Sram sind aber für 2 Fach Kurbeln und laut Beschreibung nur für 26 Zähne beim kleinen Kettenblatt vorgesehen. Bei dem XT steht eine Kapazität von 12 Zähnen (ich fahre aber 22/36). Der Slx soll die 14 Zähne Kapazität schaffen, bin aber da unsicher, ob der "weit genug nach unten" kommt. 

Müsste ich dann eher einen 3 fach nehmen und den durch die Einstellschrauben beschränken? So mach ich zumindest bei meinem jetzigen, der allerdings mit Schelle am Rahmen befestigt ist. Die 3 Fach Schimano finde ich allerdings nicht als Direct Mount... 

Gott, fühl ich mich grad überfordert und eigentlich mache das meiste selbst und dachte ich weiß was ich tue... 

Gruß


----------



## Hasifisch (26. Januar 2013)

Langsam kristallisiert sich der Aufbau komplett heraus...
- MZ Roco Air TST
- Lyrik Air Dual Position
- XX1
- Zee Bremsen
- Laufräder mit Hope Naben + XX1 Freilauf, dazu noch zu findende Felgen
- den Cane Creek Steuersatz von Hibike für 27,99 

Sonst wohl doch erstmal das Zeug von meinem aktuelle GT, also 125er Reverb, Cockpit aus Sixpack, Specialized, Syntace.
Wird dann je nach Auftragslage aufgerüstet...
Bei Pedalen bin ich noch am überlegen, mir mal richtig teure zu kaufen - in der Hoffnung, das die länger als eine Saison halten, wie es bei mir bis jetzt alle in der 100 EUR Klasse getan haben...


----------



## warp4 (26. Januar 2013)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> ?....
> Bei Pedalen bin ich noch am überlegen, mir mal richtig teure zu kaufen - in der Hoffnung, das die länger als eine Saison halten, wie es bei mir bis jetzt alle in der 100 EUR Klasse getan haben...



Wellgo MG-1 aus der Bucht für um die 40. Die Dinger halten erstaunlich viel aus, sind relativ leicht, Grip ok,für den Winter habe ich mir längere Gewindestifte eingeschraubt.
Für nen Hunni kannst Du zweieinhalb Paar schrotten und das dürfte in einer Saison nicht soooo leicht sein 

Gruß Uwe


----------



## kopis (26. Januar 2013)

Ghargh schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> Danke für die Antwort...
> 
> ...




Hi,

die von mir geposteten Umwerfer kannst du mit deiner Kombi 22/36 bedenkenlos fahren! Bewegte ich selbst so auf meinem Spezi Enduro und werde sie auch so im ICB bewegen

grüße kopis


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ghargh (27. Januar 2013)

Ok... Danke!!!


----------



## rzOne20 (30. Januar 2013)

hallo

gibts noch jemand der seinen raw´n´chopped rahmen in L abtreten will?

bzw gibts da wo ne börse zu???

danke für die info


----------



## Pilatus (6. Februar 2013)

mich lässt das Thema 650b nicht los.
Aber ich komm nicht ganz damit klar welche Gabeln es jetzt gibt, die kompatibel sind.
ich suche also eine Gabel mit 160mm FW in die ein 27,5" Hans dampf oder 2,4" Maxxis reinpasst. was gibt es da ausser der Fox 34? Lyrik passt wohl nicht...


----------



## foreigner (6. Februar 2013)

Eigentlich wollte ich mir das Serienbike holen. Überlege aber gerade auch, ob ich nicht tiefer in die Tasche greife und selbst aufbaue.

- Marzocchi 55 ti mit Avalanche Kartusche
- CCDBA
- xt / slx mix
- xt bremsen
- syntace Anbauteile
- Laufräder ???, vielleicht dt 1950 tricon. Auf jeden fall UST.
- Hans Dampf  Super Gravity

Mh, aber teuer wird das ...


----------



## Hasifisch (6. Februar 2013)

foreigner schrieb:


> ...
> Mh, aber teuer wird das ...



Die Frage ist bei dir, ob du z.B. mit dem verbauten Fahrwerk und anderen Teilen zufrieden bist oder trotzdem wechselst - dann ist es m.E. relativ Wumpe, gerade wenn du dich im Bikemarkt bedienst.
Ich rechne für mich mal durch:
- Rahmen RnC - 800 EUR
- Lyrik R DPA neu - 350 EUR
- Roco TST Air - gebr. 200 EUR
- Umbau Laufradsatz - ca. 200 EUR
- komplette XX1 - 860 EUR
- Pedale neu 75 EUR
- Kleinteile inkl Steuersatz 100 EUR
= 2600 EUR
Rest ist vorhanden. Damit habe ich aber eben eine hochwertigere Antriebsgruppe und einen teureren Dämpfer, womit sich das alles m.E. wieder relativiert.
Weitere Kosten könnten entstehen, wenn ich die Lyrik tune/umbaue und/oder doch Zee Bremsen verbaue, wobei dann aber auch Geld für die SLX reinkommt.
Aber ich kann es drehen und wenden wie ich will - für 3.000 EUR bekomme ich ein Bike, das so ausgestattet bei anderen Herstellern deutlich mehr kostet...


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (6. Februar 2013)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> - Lyrik R DPA neu - 350 EUR


Bist du dir sicher dass du ne R mit DPA fahren willst? Die muss durchsacken wie nx gutes. Welcher Federweg eigentlich? 160, 170 oder 180?
Ich würde dir empfehlen noch ca. 175 für Rc2DH Zug- und Druckstufe zu investieren


----------



## foreigner (6. Februar 2013)

Oder Avalanche rein (auch wenn teurer) und man hat ne bessere Gabel als man sie auch für mehr Geld fertig nicht bekommt.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (6. Februar 2013)

Ich werd wohl ne Custom-Lyrik vom Helmchen gebaut bekommen. Das was ich haben will ist anders nicht zu kriegen, außer ich habe noch richtig Glück im Bikemarkt. Wird zwar nicht ganz günstig, aber was solls.


----------



## Hasifisch (6. Februar 2013)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Bist du dir sicher dass du ne R mit DPA fahren willst? Die muss durchsacken wie nx gutes. Welcher Federweg eigentlich? 160, 170 oder 180?
> Ich wÃ¼rde dir empfehlen noch ca. 175â¬ fÃ¼r Rc2DH Zug- und Druckstufe zu investieren



Ist eine 160er und ich bin da gaaanz gespannt...weil ich weiÃ, das ich alle Optionen habe, ist finanziell auch eingeplant...

EDIT

Der Steuersatz ist gerade gekommen (Cane Creek von Hibike) - ich finde ihn richtig schick. Farbe ist so helles Kupfer, weiÃ nicht, was die immer mit Champagner haben...und man sieht so wenig von, das ich nicht glaube, der kÃ¶nnte optisch stÃ¶ren. FÃ¼r 30 EUR ein Megaschnapper!


----------



## Joxtwo (6. Februar 2013)

Champagner hört sich teuer an  

Meiner wird wohl morgen bei mir eintreffen. Wenn mir die Farbe so garnicht passt geht er zurück. 

Wenn morgen die Bestellung kommt, sind fast alle Teile fürs Bike da. Wo ich aktuell noch hänge ist bei den Schaltzügen. Was habt ihr da vor zu verbauen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hasifisch (6. Februar 2013)

Ich hab nur einen - das wird erst mal der originale...


----------



## osarias (7. Februar 2013)

Bin ja mal gespannt wo ich Gewichtstechnisch landen werde.

Rahmen L RAW mit Monarch
Steuersatz Reset A4
Lenker Easton Havoc
Spank Spike Race Vorbau 35mm
Kpl. X.O Gruppe incl. X.O Trail Bremse 200/180 Kurbel 175mm (24/38)
Kasette (11-36)
Hope Pro 2 Evo Naben, Sapim Laser 2 - 1,5 - 2, ZTR Flow
Ardent 2.4 Falt --> Tubeless montiert
Reverb Stealth 150mm
Tune Schraubwürger
Lyrik RC2DH Air 2013 Tapered
Pedale Syntace Number Nine Titan
Kefü Truvativ X.O 2-fach
Sattel SLR TT
Schrauben weitesgehend Titan

Wenn der Rahmen na endlich da wäre ;-)


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (7. Februar 2013)

Dann auch mal mein grober Plan, hab davon aber noch nicht wirklich viel, bin also noch flexibel:

- ICB XL gepulvert
- Monarch+ 
- Lyric RC2 Helmchenspecial
- Reset Flatstack (oder welcher passt?)
- Superstar LRS mit Flow RQ/MK II tubeless (vorhanden)
- voraussichtlich 2.LRS Superstar DH mit Baronen
- SLX Kurbel 22/36 bis die VYRO kommt
- Blackspire Twinty (muss ich wieder in Stand setzen)
- Schaltung bin ich unsicher SLX mit XT-Shifter oder doch X9? Brauche Input!
   Werde aber im Zweifel erstmal 9-Fach über nehmen mit neuem Umwerfer, würde halt nur gerne die Dämpfung haben.
- Bremse HR SLX, VR SLZEE wenn's geht, evtl. erstmal vorhandene Elixir5
- Reverb Stealth 430/150
- Sattel Espacio Libre oder was zum Arsch passt
- Vorbau Lenker Syntace VRO oder 30er Megaforce+Lenker entscheidet sich nach Probefahrt.
- Sattelklemme mal sehen
- Griffe Lizzard Skins Northshore oder was anderes dickes


----------



## doriuscrow (7. Februar 2013)

Bei mir sind heute endlich auch die letzten Teile eingetroffen - umso schlimmer, dass der Rahmen nun noch länger auf sich warten lässt ...!

Lyrik - Helmchen-tuned
Monarch+ mit Hubers
Antrieb 2x9 komplett XT mit Saint-Schaltwerk, Züge von Jagwire und Blackspire Bashguard, 22/36 an der Kurbel
Bremse XT mit Ice-Tech Scheiben
LRS VR Flow EX, HR Mavic 721 (leider noch nicht kaputt gekriegt) mit Hope Naben und Baron 2.3
KS Lev 150, Selle SLK Flow, KCNC Klemme
Sixpack Millenium 785 mit wahlweise 40er Holzfeller oder 50er Sixpack S.A.M.
Griffe Odi Roque
Kettenführung Eigenbau aus NC17-Stinger Teilen
Pedale erstmal Wellgo b164
Gewicht grob überschlagen so ca. 14,5
Wenn es doch nur schon soweit wäre ...


MfG, Reimar


----------



## Hasifisch (8. Februar 2013)

warp4 schrieb:


> Wellgo MG-1 aus der Bucht für um die 40...



Die werde ich jetzt probieren - mit extra bestellten Ti-Achsen. Komme dann auf 75 EUR und ca. 300g.

Habe jetzt auch in Sachen LRS mal ein Entscheidung in Form eines Kaufes getätigt...  Zu meinen Hopes kommen jetzt Spank Oozy 26, DT Comp Speichen und Alunippel, dürfte so bei ungefähr 1.800g landen.
Ich hoffe die Speichenlänge habe ich korrekt...


----------



## Sarrois (8. Februar 2013)

Baut von Euch jemand ne Durolux ein und 650b?
Merlin wollte das doch?


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (8. Februar 2013)

Ich hab erst drauf rum überlegt, mich dann aber dagegen entschieden. Erstens weil die Lux in Verbindung mit dem HansDampf schon eine verdammt knappe Kiste ist, weshalb SR das auch nicht offiziell freigibt.
Außerdem wurde mir von meine Federguru empfohlen lieber die Lyric zu nehmen, weil die RC2 performanter ist als die Lux.

Zusätzlich bin ich Conti-Fanboy, und wann die Jungs in Korbach mal vernünftige 650er Reifen (MK II, RQ, Baron) backen ist noch nichtmal offiziell angekündigt, nur dass wohl nen MK II kommen soll.

Und ich bin mit meinen Laufrädern zufrieden, da investier ich die Kohle lieber in andere Teile die mir mehr Variabilität versprechen.


----------



## Big-Uphill-L (9. Februar 2013)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Der Steuersatz ist gerade gekommen (Cane Creek von Hibike)



Bestellnummer/Link/Preis ?

Danke


----------



## Hasifisch (9. Februar 2013)

Big-Uphill-L schrieb:


> Bestellnummer/Link/Preis ?
> 
> Danke



Hatte ich in Post #215 .
Hier noch mal der Link. Kostet jetzt etwas mehr, ist aber immer noch günstig, würde ich sagen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## benzinkanister (9. Februar 2013)

verbaut eigentlich jemand einen coil-dämpfer?


----------



## Hasifisch (9. Februar 2013)

Übrigens: bei dem Cane Creek Steuersatz schreibt hibike mit Kralle und Kappe 160g - ist Quark. Das Teil wiegt 95g und kommt ohne Kralle etc...


----------



## Lord Helmchen (9. Februar 2013)

benzinkanister schrieb:


> verbaut eigentlich jemand einen coil-dämpfer?



Frage ist ob sich das lohnt - ich behaupte nein.

Grüße,

Stefan

...der auch nen Plus nimmt.


----------



## LB Jörg (10. Februar 2013)

Lord Helmchen schrieb:


> Frage ist ob sich das lohnt - ich behaupte nein.
> 
> Grüße,
> 
> ...



Das ist eine Ansatzsache was man haben will, wie zB. Monarch Plus oder DB bzw. Vivid Air.
Ich werde auch den Plus verbauen, aber MM. Habe aber auch einen normalen und einen ML zum ausprobieren rumliegen.
Aber bevor ein 200g schwererer Luftdämpfer reinkommen würde, würde ich auf einen nochmal 200g schwereren Nichtluftdämpfer setzen. Im besonderen die Sorgendfreiheit aber auch die Funktion, besonders jetzt bei den Temperaturen, ist einfach nicht zu schlagen 

G.


----------



## OldSchool (10. Februar 2013)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Das ist eine Ansatzsache was man haben will, wie zB. Monarch Plus oder DB bzw. Vivid Air.
> Ich werde auch den Plus verbauen, aber MM. Habe aber auch einen normalen und einen ML zum ausprobieren rumliegen.
> Aber bevor ein 200g schwererer Luftdämpfer reinkommen würde, würde ich auf einen nochmal 200g schwereren Nichtluftdämpfer setzen. Im besonderen die Sorgendfreiheit aber auch die Funktion, besonders jetzt bei den Temperaturen, ist einfach nicht zu schlagen
> 
> G.



Sehe ich auch so.


----------



## Sarrois (10. Februar 2013)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Ich hab erst drauf rum überlegt, mich dann aber dagegen entschieden. Erstens weil die Lux in Verbindung mit dem HansDampf schon eine verdammt knappe Kiste ist, weshalb SR das auch nicht offiziell freigibt.
> Außerdem wurde mir von meine Federguru empfohlen lieber die Lyric zu nehmen, weil die RC2 performanter ist als die Lux.
> 
> Zusätzlich bin ich Conti-Fanboy, und wann die Jungs in Korbach mal vernünftige 650er Reifen (MK II, RQ, Baron) backen ist noch nichtmal offiziell angekündigt, nur dass wohl nen MK II kommen soll.
> ...



Das nur der Hans Dampf verfügbar ist wurmt mich auch
Ein MkII wäre mir sehr recht oder ein 2.35er Maxxis
Ich muss alles neu anschaffen und hab im Rahmen genug Platz,
jetzt die Frage, ob in der Durolux mehr Platz als in ner 36er Fox,
denn da passt ein 650B Hans Dampf auch rein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tobsinger (11. Februar 2013)

soll ja auch noch ein paar maxxis reifen in 650b geben.


----------



## Pilatus (14. Februar 2013)

deshalb wiederhole ich meine Frage:
was gibt es für steife Gabeln die 650b kompatibel sind?



Pilatus schrieb:


> mich lässt das Thema 650b nicht los.
> Aber ich komm nicht ganz damit klar welche Gabeln es jetzt gibt, die kompatibel sind.
> ich suche also eine Gabel mit 160mm FW in die ein 27,5" Hans dampf oder 2,4" Maxxis reinpasst. was gibt es da ausser der Fox 34? Lyrik passt wohl nicht...


----------



## Haardtfahrer (14. Februar 2013)

Fox hat nochmals eine Presseerklärung rausgegeben, dass nur die 34er 650b kompatibel ist.

Rock Shox hat die Revelation. Ist lt. Test in der Verdrehsteifigkeit besser als die dickere Fox, in der Bremssteifigkeit schlechter, aber nicht dolle. Wenn Du nicht mehr als 75 kg bringst ....

Magura hat die TS8. Konnte sich bislang in Tests aber nicht behaupten.

Ich rate mal, dass zu Riva del Garda eine 29er- und eine 650b-Lyrik kommt. Gerüüüüüücht!


----------



## Pintie (14. Februar 2013)

Pilatus schrieb:


> deshalb wiederhole ich meine Frage:
> was gibt es für steife Gabeln die 650b kompatibel sind?



 offiziell keine...


  Am besten wird noch die durolux sein.

  Wer im Moment 650B am AM/EN fahren will muss fast die Hans dampf nehmen.

  Auf der Eurobike hab ich mal mit dem Messschieber die HD und Maxxis in 650B verglichen. Die Maxxis haben da etwas höher gebaut. Man wird also noch schneller Probleme mit gabelbrücken Kontakt beim einfedern bekommen.

  Wobei da auch die Felgenbreite einfluss haben wird. 

  Aber es geht ja auch bei den Laufrädern weiter. Syntace ist ein wenig teuer (wobei mir der 35er LRS schon gefallen würde J )
  Die einzigen alternativ Felgen wären wohl die Flow ex.  Zumindest wenns nicht zu schwer werden soll.

  Die Zeit für 650B wird wohl erst 2014 kommen.

Ich würde auch gern diesen Sommer 650B fahren - hab das aber irgendwie schon aufgegeben.

Im Moment kommen für mich folgende Gabeln in Frage:
- Suntour Durolux 170 oder (180/140)
- Marzocchi 55 RC3 Evo 170
- Rock Shocks Lyrik 170

wobei da die Durolux wohl am meißten Platz für Reifen hat.


----------



## Pilatus (14. Februar 2013)

Haardtfahrer schrieb:


> Wenn Du nicht mehr als 75 kg bringst ....



ich habe naggig eben 90kg. und ob das in diesem Leben nochmal weniger wird...
im Moment fahr ich die 32er Fox Talas mit 150mm. ich komm eher aus der DH-Ecke und mir ist das Ding wenn man mal etwas lustiger unterwegs ist einfach zu weich.



Merlin7 schrieb:


> Die Zeit für 650B wird wohl erst 2014 kommen.
> 
> Ich würde auch gern diesen Sommer 650B fahren - hab das aber irgendwie schon aufgegeben.
> 
> ...



mein Plan war ja das ICB2 mit einer passenden Gabel umzurüsten auf 650b. 
um weiter 26" zu fahren, brauch ich aber kein ICB. Dann wäre der nächste Schritt, eine steife 650b kompatible Gabel ins Remedy einzubauen, auf die zweite Charge der ICB zu warten und da die Gabel einzubauen.
Aber 2014 wird es wohl wieder mehr gabeln in ....
Ahhh, zuviele Gedanken in meinem Kopf...

Danke für die Hilfe 

BOS passt auch nicht, oder?


----------



## Pintie (14. Februar 2013)

Pilatus schrieb:


> ich habe naggig eben 90kg. und ob das in diesem Leben nochmal weniger wird...


bin bei 100  verstehe vollkommen was du meinst.




Pilatus schrieb:


> mein Plan war ja das ICB2 mit einer passenden Gabel umzurüsten auf 650b.


genauso gehts mir.

Ich warte darauf zu sehen wie das blau wird. vorher denk ich erst gar nicht weiter


----------



## Sarrois (14. Februar 2013)

Pilatus schrieb:


> deshalb wiederhole ich meine Frage:
> was gibt es für steife Gabeln die 650b kompatibel sind?


 
In die 36er Fox kriegste auch nen Hans Dampf rein.
Die Maxxis sind ca. 5mm höher, wenn ich so an den Ardent denke,
könnte das knapp werden

Ich werd wohl die Durolux nehmen.
Als LRS nen Pacenti mit 26mm Innenbreite und beten, das es gescheite Reifen geben wird, die reinpassen


----------



## Pintie (14. Februar 2013)

iFox steht für mich nicht zu diskussion... Habe vor über 10 Jahren aufgehört die bike zu lesen 

mit der durolux macht man glaube ich nichts falsch. Für das Geld eine super Gabel. und wenn der Reifen doch zu hoch ist muss man das positive sehen - die Gabelbrücke ist ein super Profilreiniger.

wo gibt es die Pacenti?


----------



## benzinkanister (14. Februar 2013)

X-Fusion Vengeance gibbet doch für 650b.


----------



## Sarrois (14. Februar 2013)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> wo gibt es die Pacenti?


 
actionsports 369


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pintie (14. Februar 2013)

Sarrois schrieb:


> actionsports 369




da hol ich mir dann gleich das: Syntace W35 MX Disc 6-Loch 650B (32-Loch) 


bzw. da sind die flow ex in 650B ja günstiger


----------



## benzinkanister (14. Februar 2013)

Kann man eigentlich auch irgendwo die Felgen einzeln kaufen?


----------



## Pintie (14. Februar 2013)

meinst die syntace?
auf der Eurobike haben die mir gesagt das das 2013 nicht geplant ist. vielleicht 14. 
Aber die Liefersituation ist ja sowieso klassisch syntace... bekommst die LRS ja auch noch nicht.


----------



## Sarrois (14. Februar 2013)

benzinkanister schrieb:


> Kann man eigentlich auch irgendwo die Felgen einzeln kaufen?


 
Welche
Du willst uns hier jetzt nedd veräppeln?
Die gibt es z.B. auch bei Actionsports


----------



## Sarrois (14. Februar 2013)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> da hol ich mir dann gleich das: Syntace W35 MX Disc 6-Loch 650B (32-Loch)
> 
> 
> bzw. da sind die flow ex in 650B ja günstiger


 
Langsam,langsam

der komplette LRS jetzt sogar 329 1810gr.


----------



## benzinkanister (14. Februar 2013)

Danke Merlin. Sarrois, ich meine nur die Felgen, also nicht als laufradsatz. Den hab ich mir gleich ausm Kopf geschlagen bei dem lächerlichen Preis. Aber die Felgen werden sicher auch 200/Stk. Kosten


----------



## Pintie (14. Februar 2013)

oh dachte nur felgen 

330 für den LRS ist natürlich wirklich Preiswert. Technische Daten klingen sogar ganz ok.

"Achtung! Max. 90-95Kg Fahrergewicht!  "  da bin cih knapp drüber


----------



## Pilatus (14. Februar 2013)

ich würde da ganz einfach auf die Flow vertrauen.


----------



## crossboss (14. Februar 2013)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> oh dachte nur felgen
> 
> 330 für den LRS ist natürlich wirklich Preiswert. Technische Daten klingen sogar ganz ok.
> 
> "Achtung! Max. 90-95Kg Fahrergewicht!  "  da bin cih knapp drüber




Moin Jungs.
Die Funworks 4 Way Naben kann ich aus guter Erfahrung ausnahmslos empfehlen. Das sind sehr gut gemachte Naben der Fa. Chosen aus Fernost ! Als Felge hatte ich die hausmarke 911 N Duro die auch sehr gut ist! ich habe den lrs tubless gefahren. Lag bei 1850 

Gramm glaub ich. ich kam trotz Gesamtgewicht Fahrer /102kg gut mit der Stabilität klar-.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sarrois (14. Februar 2013)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> "Achtung! Max. 90-95Kg Fahrergewicht! " da bin cih knapp drüber


 
Ich denke Gürtel- + Hosenträgerprinzip
Der Satz wiegt dann auch nur noch 51gr. mehr als Syntace bei 2,8mm weniger Innenbreite


----------



## tobsinger (14. Februar 2013)

benzinkanister schrieb:


> Kann man eigentlich auch irgendwo die Felgen einzeln kaufen?



http://www.justridingalong.com/wheel-parts/rims.html?manufacturer=29

hab gerade ne bestellung laufen.


----------



## benzinkanister (14. Februar 2013)

Ich meinte die ganze zeit die syntace. Sorry für die Verwirrung


----------



## Sarrois (14. Februar 2013)

benzinkanister schrieb:


> Ich meinte die ganze zeit die syntace. Sorry für die Verwirrung


 
Syntacefelgen einzeln gibbed nur bei Felix 
Der iss Franchisenehmer von Syntace


----------



## madre (15. Februar 2013)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> oh dachte nur felgen
> 
> 330 für den LRS ist natürlich wirklich Preiswert. Technische Daten klingen sogar ganz ok.
> 
> "Achtung! Max. 90-95Kg Fahrergewicht! " da bin cih knapp drüber


 hm die klingen wirklich gut zu einem ausserordentlich fairem Kurs!


----------



## Hasifisch (17. Februar 2013)

Inzwischen sind neue teile eingetroffen bzw. unterwegs:
- Spank Oozy Felgen, gefallen mir richtig gut, dazu Alunippl und Comp Speichen von DT Swiss,
- XD Freilauf für die Hope ist da,
- Easton Havoc Carbon Lowriser,
- Spank Spike Race Vorbau
Werde demnächst anfangen, die XX1 Teile einzeln zu kaufen - kommt weit billiger als eine Komplettgruppe, vor allem wenn man auf das sackteure Ceramic Innenlager verzichtet und das normale nimmt.
Pedale: nach dem mich die NC Sudpin Pro III und die Atomlab WRX die letzten Jahre in Sachen Haltbarkeit für ihren PReis maßlos enttäuscht haben, gehe ich nun auf Erfahrungen in meinem Bekanntenkreis ein: ich habe mir die guten alten Wellgo MG-1 besorgt (50 EUR) und dazu Titanachsen. Die MG-! Ti kostet normal ab 120 EUR, manchmal rotzt sie ein Händler für 100 EUR raus.
Ich habe nun 80 EUR bezahlt und bin bei 299g für das Paar. Die Pedale sind halt höher als die "moderneren" Platforms, aber ich nehme dies 2-3 mm gern hin, wenn die Dinger einfach mal ein wenig halten... 



Hasifisch schrieb:


> Langsam kristallisiert sich der Aufbau komplett heraus...
> - MZ Roco Air TST
> - Lyrik Air Dual Position
> - XX1
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hasifisch (17. Februar 2013)

warp4 schrieb:


> Wellgo MG-1 aus der Bucht für um die 40...



Danke auch dir noch mal für den Hinweis...
Guter Bekannter fährt die seit Jahren, wechselt gelegentlich mal die Lager und das war es.


----------



## warp4 (18. Februar 2013)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Danke auch dir noch mal für den Hinweis...
> Guter Bekannter fährt die seit Jahren, wechselt gelegentlich mal die Lager und das war es.



Gerne doch  
Gruß Uwe


----------



## Paramedicus (18. Februar 2013)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Werde demnächst anfangen, die XX1 Teile einzeln zu kaufen - kommt weit billiger als eine Komplettgruppe, vor allem wenn man auf das sackteure Ceramic Innenlager verzichtet und das normale nimmt.



Hab grad mal bissl geschaut, is ja echt so.Überall. Egal mit welchem lager ist die einzeln immer günstiger.


----------



## Hasifisch (18. Februar 2013)

Paramedicus schrieb:


> Hab grad mal bissl geschaut, is ja echt so.Überall. Egal mit welchem lager ist die einzeln immer günstiger.



Ja, teilweise richtig deutlich...man kommt momentan schon auf ca. 850 EUR, ohne großes Rumsuchen...


----------



## benzinkanister (20. Februar 2013)

hey mal ne frage,

bei mir fehlt nur noch der dämpfer+buchsen. will mir eigentlich den monarch für die unschlagbaren 200 von carver holen. aber wenn der jetzt erst später kommt brauch ich ja was anderes oder was für den übergang.

generell will ich auch öfter mal in den bikepark, da stellt sich die frage ob der monarch da nicht manchmal überfordert sein kann.

wenn der monarch von carver jetzt zu spät kommt gibts folgende alternativen:

- nen dicken luftdämpfer wie nen vivid air oder nen x-fusion vector air rauslassen. dann wär von tour bis park alles abgedeckt. ich schlepp auf der tour halt ein paar gramm mehr mit.

oder

- zunächst nen vivid coil oder ähnliches verbauen, den ich dann auch zum touren nehme bis der monarch kommt und auch einbauen kann wenns in den bikepark geht. dann hätte man immer den pasenden dämpfer, aber ist insgesamt etwas teurer. 

frage: welche feder und welcher tune wäre bei nem vivid denn empfehlenswert bei einem fahrergewicht von ca. 85kg nackt?

gruß


----------



## warp4 (20. Februar 2013)

benzinkanister schrieb:


> hey mal ne frage,
> 
> bei mir fehlt nur noch der dämpfer+buchsen. will mir eigentlich den monarch für die unschlagbaren 200 von carver holen. aber wenn der jetzt erst später kommt brauch ich ja was anderes oder was für den übergang.
> 
> ...



Woher hast Du die Info dass der Monarch später kommt ?? 
Die Aussage habe ich bis jetzt nur auf den Steuersatz bezogen !

Gruß Uwe


----------



## benzinkanister (20. Februar 2013)

Missverständnis! Ist nur eine "falls"-frage


----------



## warp4 (20. Februar 2013)

benzinkanister schrieb:


> Missverständnis! Ist nur eine "falls"-frage



Dann ist ja gut


----------



## foreigner (21. Februar 2013)

Hat sich erledigt.


----------



## haske (28. Februar 2013)

Also ich klink mich jetzt auch mal hier ein:

Ich werd mir wahrscheinlich das 02er zulegen, will aber noch nen 2. LRS für die härtere Gangart beim Bikepark fahren und Shutteln. 
Der soll v.a. stabil und preiswert sein. Hat da jmd ne Empfehlung parat (LRS und Reifen) bzw ähnliche Pläne?

Haske


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kandyman (28. Februar 2013)

Aufbauen (lassen) - Spank Subrosa30 auf XT oder Funworks Naben mit DT Comp/Revo, reicht für Park und ist nicht schwer. Wenn du über 90kg hast evtl. schwerere Felgen.


----------



## Snakes (1. März 2013)

Which pedals to buy for ICB2?
I am thinking about HT EVO AE01. They look really good, light and thin. I can't decide which color would look better, black or blue?












I am afraid that blue color brightness is not the same as on frame which wouldn't look nice.


----------



## Peter Lustig (1. März 2013)

Die werden bei mir ran kommen: http://www.solidbikes.de/de/REVERSE...dal-289g-with-32-steel-pins-US-size-ANSI-6-32


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (1. März 2013)

Bei mir kommen die guten alten Wellgo D10 dran die ich schon länger im Einsatz habe. 




Muss nurnoch einen besseren Schuh dafür finden, aber den hab ich schon im Auge


----------



## Peter Lustig (1. März 2013)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Bei mir kommen die guten alten Wellgo D10 dran die ich schon länger im Einsatz habe.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



515g sind aber schon ordentlich


----------



## mpmarv (1. März 2013)

Hab meine jetzt abmontiert, bin zu oft beim pedallieren in leichten Kurven hängen geblieben, hängt sicher mit der Tretlagerhöhe zusammen.

Aber ansonsten sind die genial!


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (1. März 2013)

Peter Lustig schrieb:


> 515g sind aber schon ordentlich



Ich weiß ja nicht mal was mein Bike wiegt. Die Dinger funktionieren, bieten mir Bergauf den Vortrieb den ich will und Bergab die Sicherheit wenn es kniffelig wird. Dafür nehme ich auch 200g Übergewicht in Kauf.
 @mpmarv:
Meinst du die D10 oder welche?


----------



## Pintie (2. März 2013)

mpmarv schrieb:


> Hab meine jetzt abmontiert, bin zu oft beim pedallieren in leichten Kurven hängen geblieben, hängt sicher mit der Tretlagerhöhe zusammen.
> 
> Aber ansonsten sind die genial!




ohne Pedale hat man natürlich mehr bodenfreiheit in der Kurve


----------



## benzinkanister (2. März 2013)

:d


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mpmarv (3. März 2013)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Ich weiß ja nicht mal was mein Bike wiegt. Die Dinger funktionieren, bieten mir Bergauf den Vortrieb den ich will und Bergab die Sicherheit wenn es kniffelig wird. Dafür nehme ich auch 200g Übergewicht in Kauf.
> @mpmarv:
> Meinst du die D10 oder welche?



Ja.

Hab sie mir letzten Sommer gekauft, habe die Pin Seite aber sehr selten benutzt, weil ich inzwischen fast alles eingeklickt fahren kann. Und da ich öfter mal hängen geblieben bin, hab ich jetzt wieder auf die stink normalen klicker gewechselt


----------



## foreigner (4. März 2013)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> ohne Pedale hat man natürlich mehr bodenfreiheit in der Kurve


 
Naja, da gibt´s schon große Unterschiede. Meine PointOne Racing sind da ein Traum. Aber ans Enduro kommen die nicht, die drehen mir etwas zu schwer für den Einsatz, wegen den vielen Dichtungen.
Erstmal kommen bei mir meine alten NC17 Studpin III drauf, aber früher oder später die hier:






- 400g. Zwar nicht sooo leicht, aber ok.
- 3 Industrielager + 1 Norglide-Gleitlager. Also fein gelagert.
- Chromo-Achse. Hält.
- 10 x 11 cm. Also ausreichend groß.
- 14mm dick. Also schön flach.
- Absolut keine Verdickung an der Achse. Kein gefühl auf der Achse zu stehen.
- sehr gute Pinverteilung für ordentlich Grip
- Aufsätzreduzierte Form. 14mm flach und schön abgeschrägt verhindert hängenbleiben.
- komplett flaches Profil. Mir beim Tourenfahren immer noch am angenehmsten. Zwar minimal weniger Grip als konkarves Profil, aber durch die Größe und Pinverteilung sicher mehr als ausreichend für Enduroeinsatz und auch mit dünnen Schuhen kein unangehmes Gefühl von irgendwelchen Erhöhungen am Pedal.
- Sieht extrem geil aus. Super Verarbeitung.
- Preis dafür noch im Rahmen.

Für mich ein perfektes Pedal fü Enduroeinsatz.


----------



## crossboss (4. März 2013)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Bei mir kommen die guten alten Wellgo D10 dran die ich schon länger im Einsatz habe.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Autsch !

Die Wellgo kannte ich noch nicht. Tauggen die was. Ich fahr weiter Xt Trail, die passen mir. fürn Park fahr ich aber nicht mehr die Klickies.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (4. März 2013)

Ja, die taugen was, deshalb sind die noch nicht wieder rüber geflogen. Die drehen sich nicht selbsttätig weiter weshalb man spätestens nach net halben Kurbelumdrehung die gewünschte Seite unterm Fuß hat.
Aber man muss halt mit dem Gewicht klar kommen.


----------



## Paramedicus (4. März 2013)

Ich klink mich mal ein, ein Klickpedal mit bissl Plattform wird gesucht für mein ICB. Hatte am Spicy bisher die xt trail und fand die echt gut. 
Aber wenns mit mehr Plattform ginge, wär auch toll.
Von CB gibts die neuen DH Klickis, aber von den Lagern hört man ja nix gutes und mit knapp 300  sind die mir echt zu teuer.


----------



## doriuscrow (4. März 2013)

Dann würde ich beim XT Trail bleiben. Letztes Jahr habe ich mir auch mal eingebildet, dass was neues her muss ... also fiel die Wahl am Ende auf CB Candy. Gewicht - ein Traum, Optik beim ersten Auspacken - ein Traum, erste Ausfahrt - ein Albtraum. Einstieg so lala, Ausstieg eine Katastrophe!!!! Achso, funktioniert nur mit Premiumcleats ... also die noch bestellt, noch eine Runde gedreht und jetzt liegen sie in der Garage. Sehen nach zwei- dreimal benutzen auch nicht mehr so schick aus: Logos "abgerieben" und leichter Felskontakt hinterlässt bleibenden Eindruck. 
Im Moment fahre ich Flats(Wellgo B164), mal sehen ob ich wieder zu Klickies wechsel - dann aber auf jeden Fall Shimano! Paar Bekannte von mir schwören auf das DX-Pedal - ist aber ein ganz schöner Brocken! 
Mit den Specialized Tahoe Schuhen, die ich mir zu den CBs dazu gekauft hatte war ich übrigens extremst zufrieden - die taugen was!

MfG, Reimar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## esta (4. März 2013)

Ich benutze den Vorgänger: 





Hab bisher nur gute Erfahrung gemacht damit, sind besonders bei viel Schlamm den Shimano SPD überlegen. Die auf dem bilden heißen Time ATAC MX.


----------



## Paramedicus (4. März 2013)

Dann bleibts bei der XT. Ich hab nochn paar DX hier, hornalt aber seeeehr geil. Also fürn Park dann die.


----------



## doriuscrow (4. März 2013)

Paramedicus schrieb:


> Dann bleibts bei der XT. Ich hab nochn paar DX hier, hornalt aber seeeehr geil. Also fürn Park dann die.


 
Mal unter uns ... Welcher Park in der Nähe von DD?

MfG, Reimar


----------



## Pintie (4. März 2013)

ich hatte frÃ¼her die DX. wurden dann von den xtr M985 abgelÃ¶st. ich finde auf denen hat man fÃ¼r die grÃ¶Ãe ein echt gutes gefÃ¼hl. wirken grÃ¶Ãer als sie sind.

ans icb kommen aber flats. und zwar die mx-80 saint. kosten um 40â¬ gut wiegen 500g, aber halten. 

wobei die hope schon schick sind. aber 100g fÃ¼r 100â¬ ...


----------



## foreigner (5. März 2013)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> wobei die hope schon schick sind. aber 100g für 100 ...



Da würde ich noch anfügen:
100g weniger, besser gelagert, ganzes stück flacher, mM nach bessere Pinverteilung, viel schicker und aufwendiger gearbeitet (28min pro Pedal aus dem vollen gefräst in GB, vs. nachgearbeitetem Alugussteil made in sonstwo).
Also, der Preis ist reell.


----------



## Paramedicus (5. März 2013)

doriuscrow schrieb:


> Mal unter uns ... Welcher Park in der Nähe von DD?
> 
> MfG, Reimar



Krupka oder Hahnenklee. Dieses Jahr evtl mal wieder Braunlage.
Du bist aus der ecke?


----------



## doriuscrow (5. März 2013)

Nicht ganz, hab mal paar Jahre in DD gewohnt, jetzt Norwegen, ab Mai Chemnitz ... die Parks interessieren mich nicht sooooo sehr, aber dachte immer, dass in Sachsen recht wenig geht in der Richtung. Von Chemnitz aus wirds dann wohl viel Erzgebirge/Tschechei werden ...
Sehen uns wohl zur verrückten Mission, oder?

Reimar


----------



## Paramedicus (5. März 2013)

doriuscrow schrieb:


> Nicht ganz, hab mal paar Jahre in DD gewohnt, jetzt Norwegen, ab Mai Chemnitz ... die Parks interessieren mich nicht sooooo sehr, aber dachte immer, dass in Sachsen recht wenig geht in der Richtung. Von Chemnitz aus wirds dann wohl viel Erzgebirge/Tschechei werden ...
> Sehen uns wohl zur verrückten Mission, oder?
> 
> Reimar



Wohl nicht aktiv, aber dabei sicher schon.


----------



## doriuscrow (5. März 2013)

Ich dachte auch in erster Linie an das Laufradrennen ^^

Reimar


----------



## Paramedicus (5. März 2013)

Ich und mein großer zu alt, der kurze zu jung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pintie (5. März 2013)

foreigner schrieb:


> Da würde ich noch anfügen:
> 100g weniger, besser gelagert, ganzes stück flacher, mM nach bessere Pinverteilung, viel schicker und aufwendiger gearbeitet (28min pro Pedal aus dem vollen gefräst in GB, vs. nachgearbeitetem Alugussteil made in sonstwo).
> Also, der Preis ist reell.



wiederspreche ja gar nicht.... wobei mehr pins auch mehr rote Flecken an den Beinen machen....

Das die Hope besser sind ist keine Frage. man muss halt nur wissen ob einem das das 3 fache wert ist


----------



## Paramedicus (8. März 2013)

Servus, 
hat wer ne Idee welcher Dämpfer OHNE Piggy im IBC sinnvoll ist?
Wie isn das mit den Suntour Dingern? 
Input bitte!


----------



## bansaiman (9. März 2013)

Einer besten u.wohl die günstigste Variante ist der Manitou Evolver ISX.gibts nur noch gebraucht,aber folgendes vorgehen hilft ;-) 

guten gebrauchten ausfindig machen,kleinere Kratzer sind ja völlig schnurz solange kosmetisch und nicht an funktionellen Teilen.bekommst du teilweise für 50 Tacken.habe ein paar tuningAdressen,wo du den dann für unter 80 komplett innen servicen u.den shimstack auf dich tunen lassen kannst u.du hast nen Top Dämpfer.dann hast du einen Dämpfer der praktisch neu ist (dass Innenleben u.funktionelle Teile sind ja wichtig) u.der auf dein Rad u.deine wünsche individualisiert ist.außerdem findet man den Dämpfer meist in super gebrauchtZustand,also hat praktisch kaum gebrauchsspuren ;-)


----------



## messias (10. März 2013)

bansaiman schrieb:


> Einer besten u.wohl die günstigste Variante ist der Manitou Evolver ISX.


Nein, denn: 


Paramedicus schrieb:


> Servus,
> hat wer ne Idee welcher Dämpfer *OHNE *Piggy im IBC sinnvoll ist?
> Wie isn das mit den Suntour Dingern?
> Input bitte!



Ich finde gerade das Zitat nicht mehr, aber bei Testfahrten haben wohl sowohl der Fox RP23 wie auch der Suntour-Dämpfer sehr gut funktioniert.

EDIT: Das ist das Zitat vom Stefan:


Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> ...
> Auf dem Testival in Brixen haben wir das ICB endlich mal in seinem natürlichen Umfeld prügeln können. Das Fahrwerk ist echt mächtig!!! Schön saubere Progression und ordentlich steif. Gefahren sind wir mit Monarch Plus, Suntour und dem neuen RP23.
> Am besten hat mir der RP23 gefallen (und ich bin definitiv kein Fox-Fanboy), damit war das Fahrwerk super lebendig und sensibel. Großer Vorteil war der Support vom Fox-Chris, da konnten wir noch mit der Stickstoffkammer und den Luftkammerspacern spielen (vermutlich bester Tune: M/M mit mittlerem Luftkammerspacer und 225 PSI in der Stickstoffkammer). Der Suntour kommt knapp dahinter auf Platz zwei (hat sehr unauffällig seinen Dienst getan). Weit abgeschlagen war der Monarch Plus, der war irgendwie zäh im Federweg... das liegt aber mit sicherheit daran, das der Tune nicht gepasst hat (war ein M/L Tune vom nen Dämpfer den wir dem Jürgen abgeschwatzt haben  ).
> ...


----------



## doriuscrow (10. März 2013)

Wenn ich das Fazit des Brixen-Testes so lese - da wundert es mich schon etwas, dass jetzt der Monarch plus in M/M rausgekommen ist ... der sollte ja eher noch weniger fluffig sein? Oder? Kann das mal jemand, der mehr Ahnung hat darlegen ... 

MfG, Reimar


----------



## Paramedicus (10. März 2013)

Naja, da werd ich mal bei Fox oder Suntour schaun.

Hab doch nun auch das Glück einen Raw Rahmen ergattert zu haben.


----------



## doriuscrow (10. März 2013)

Ich bin etwas am überlegen, ob man nicht auch Alternativen in Betracht ziehen sollte ... vllt. kann einer der Fahrwerksgurus sich dazu äussern? 
Ansonsten gibt es ja noch die Möglichkeit, Lord Helmchen zu etwas Taschengeld zu verhelfen ... Am besten aber, wenn's von Anfang an perfekt ist!

Reimar

EDIT: Wie auf FB und diversen anderen Kanälen zu sehen, ist ja der Max am Anfang Fox gefahren und jetzt steckt da ein Monarch+ drin ... hmm, er sollte das ja am besten zu beurteilen wissen, oder?


----------



## Big-Uphill-L (10. März 2013)

Sagt mal ist eigentlich ein RnC in Größe XXL geordert worden ???
Ich glaube nicht !?

Mich würde mal interessieren wie die Rahmenproportionen aussehen !?

Kann (wenn die Teile bei euch angekommen sind) mal jemand ein Bild 
von seinem XL (oder besser XXL) machen und einstellen ???


----------



## scottfreakx (10. März 2013)

im aufbaustory-thread hat der benzinkanister sein gewonnenenes xl fotografiert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## L.Fignon84 (11. März 2013)

messias schrieb:


> Nein, denn:
> 
> 
> Ich finde gerade das Zitat nicht mehr, aber bei Testfahrten haben wohl sowohl der Fox RP23 wie auch der Suntour-Dämpfer sehr gut funktioniert.
> ...



Du liegst vollkommen daneben!
Es gibt den Manitou ISX1 ohne Piggy.
Ein sehr guter Dämpfer,der intern auf alle Vorlieben abgestimmt werden kann.
Momentan gibts die neu auf Ebay für 149,- in 216mm EBL.Ein top Preis!

Könnte mir den X-Fusion O2 RCX auch sehr gut im ICB vorstellen.
Ein leistungsstarker Dämpfer,mit einer top definierten,und einstellbaren Druckstufe.


----------



## Paramedicus (11. März 2013)

*


----------



## Dave-Qu-ax (1. April 2013)

So meine teile liegen jetzt auch soweit breit rum und warten auf den Rahmen (Dämpfer)

Fizi:k Gobi MTB Sattel                                    308g
2x Schwalbe Reacing Ralph Tubeless Reifen             ?g (noch nicht da)
Avid X0 rot BR VR 180mm                               398g
Avid X0 rot BR HR 180mm                               434g
Hope Sattelklemme rot                                    50g
Hope Spacer rot                                              8g
Hope Spacer rot                                            15g
Hope Spacer rot                                              4g 
Hope Spacer rot                                              4g
Syntace F149 Vorbau 60mm                           123g
Hope Steuersatz                                          128g
Rock Shox Revoltion WC 150mm 12er             1635g
SRAM Xo rot Trigger Paar                              224g
Syntace P6 Carbon Sattelstütze                     224g
SRAM GXP Ceramic Innenlager                        107g
Vr Hope rot Pro2 ZTR Arch ex 26"                   764g
Hr Hope rot Pro2 ZTR Arch ex 26"                   891g
SRAM X0 rot 2fach AM Kurbel                        680g
Schaltzugset                                              124g
Umwerfer X0                                              126g
Schaltwerk X0 rot Typ 2                              228g
Kassette SRAM PG-1070 11-32Z                    291g
Hope F20 rot Pedalen                                  398g
Reverse rot Griffe                                       101g
Matchmarker 2x                                           50g
Bionicon V.02 Kettenführung                          18g
SRAM PC 1091R kette ungekürtzt                  253g
Race Face SIXC Lenker                               222g


----------



## blechfisch (1. April 2013)

150er Gabel? Racing Ralph? Keine Hydraulikstütze? Hab ich was verpasst? Warum ein schwerer Endurorahmen wenns doch kein Enduro werden soll?


----------



## LB Jörg (1. April 2013)

Warum nicht, wenn man auf ein stabiles Grundgerüst steht! ...und es vielleicht 1Jahr später anders krachen lassen will.

G.


----------



## Dave-Qu-ax (1. April 2013)

150mm weil ich bereits ein 180mm bike hab fürs grobe und es soll auch für Touren sein des wegen auch die Racing Ralph Reifen 
Racing Ralph haben sich ganz gut gemacht bis jetzt auch bei leichten DH einsatz 
und die Hydraulikstützen sind mir noch nicht ausgereift genug sind einfach noch zu anfällig und die Fox einfach zu teuer noch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Machiavelli (1. April 2013)

Sinnfrei... Zumindest, wenn Du mehr als Forstwege fahren willst.


----------



## Bench (1. April 2013)

Ach, mit 150er Gabel kann man nur Forstwege fahren? 

Für mich klingt das, als wolle er ein AM mit leichten Teilen aber stabilem Rahmen aufbauen, das er später mal noch zum Enduro umbauen kann. Was ist daran so verkehrt?


----------



## Pizzaplanet (1. April 2013)

Aprilscherz ;-)


----------



## LB Jörg (1. April 2013)

Machiavelli schrieb:


> Sinnfrei... Zumindest, wenn Du mehr als Forstwege fahren willst.



Naja, die Reifen würden gut zur Serienfelge passen Aber Reifen kann man wenigstens schnell und billig wechseln, wenn man mal mehr will

G.


----------



## -Wally- (1. April 2013)

Dave-Qu-ax schrieb:


> ...und die Hydraulikstützen sind mir noch nicht ausgereift genug sind einfach noch zu anfällig und die Fox einfach zu teuer noch



Hmm...Sattel belasten, Knopp drücken, Stütze fährt ein, Knopp drücken, Stütze entlasten, Sattel fährt hoch...Ausgereifter geht doch schon fast nicht mehr.
Hab außerdem zwei Kind Shocks im Einsatz, eine davon schon seit es das Teil auf dem Markt gibt, also schon ein paar Jahre...absolut sicher und zuverlässig. Durch die eine oder andere Schlammpackung gibts zwar mittlerweile erste Verschleisserscheinungen, aber es funzt noch alles...so what?


----------



## Bench (1. April 2013)

Wenn man keine braucht, wozu?
Ich brauch auch keine.
Hab den Sattel einmal im Leben des Bikes eingestellt, und er passt immernoch


----------



## CasiBergamont (2. April 2013)

... mal ne ganz neue Frage !!!

Wann kommen die raw Rahmen endlich ????? Ich will frickeln !


----------



## doriuscrow (2. April 2013)

CasiBergamont schrieb:


> ... mal ne ganz neue Frage !!!
> 
> Wann kommen die raw Rahmen endlich ????? Ich will frickeln !



Das ist ein Geheimnis!


----------



## CasiBergamont (2. April 2013)

Grrrrrrrrr.......

... scheiss Geheimnistuerei


----------



## CasiBergamont (4. April 2013)

Also ich stelle die Frage mal ... weil's irgendwie nirgendwo ne Antwort gibt.
Wann kommen denn die bestellten RAW Rahmen ??????
Mein Voucher rostet ......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (4. April 2013)

Wenn du mal einen Blick in den Thread zum RnC werfen würdest, wüsstest du dass wir alle nix genaues wissen.

Crosspostings bringen auch keine zusätzlichen Infos


----------



## CasiBergamont (4. April 2013)

Ja aber warum sacht denn keiner von den carver fluzzis nix.

Wenn's unangenehm wird reißt auf einmal der Informationsfluss ab .... naaa, das sollte man doch besser können.


----------



## doriuscrow (4. April 2013)

http://youtu.be/HGT3oKAv1fs


----------



## CasiBergamont (4. April 2013)

doriuscrow : Der geht an Dich !

sauber .....


----------



## foreigner (4. April 2013)

doriuscrow schrieb:


> http://youtu.be/HGT3oKAv1fs


----------



## LB Jörg (5. April 2013)

G.


----------



## wanderer1219 (7. April 2013)

Wenn man sich die Kommentare unter dem Lied anschaut, merkt man dass die Bike Industrie sich gern mal etwas mehr Zeit lässt


----------



## Hasifisch (8. April 2013)

Heute ist mein Paket bei Hibike raus - dann sollte ich morgen die restlichen Teile für die Laufräder haben und kann mich ans Einspeiche(l)n machen...
Bin doch mal sehr gespannt auf die XX1 Kassette...
Mir fehlen dann noch die Kurbel und der Trigger, dann ist soweit alles da. Außer dem Rahmen natürlich...


----------



## mw.dd (8. April 2013)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> ...
> Bin doch mal sehr gespannt auf die XX1 Kassette...



Ich habe Ostern im Vinschgau ein S-Works Enduro mit XX1 live gesehen. Die Kurbel ist mir als erstes ins Auge gefallen; das riesige Ritzel alleine hätte ich wahrscheinlich nicht bemerkt. Also (optisch) alles halb so schlimm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hasifisch (8. April 2013)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Ich habe Ostern im Vinschgau ein S-Works Enduro mit XX1 live gesehen. Die Kurbel ist mir als erstes ins Auge gefallen; das riesige Ritzel alleine hätte ich wahrscheinlich nicht bemerkt. Also (optisch) alles halb so schlimm



Das denke ich ja auch und freu mich auf das Fräskunstwerk...

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hasifisch (12. April 2013)

Ich habe gerade mein LRS eingespeicht.
VR 770g (ohne Scheibe und Felgenband), HR 850g plus 12mm Achse für Hope EVO II, die fehlt mir noch. Was wird die wiegen, so um die 50g?
Macht also ca. 1700g - finde ich ganz gut.

Spank Oozy EVO Felgen
Hope Pro II EVO Naben
DT Comp Speichen
DT Alunippel


----------



## Hasifisch (12. April 2013)

Die XX1 Kassette wiegt übrigens 267g.
Eine 11-36er XTR liegt bei 250g und auch bei um die 200 EUR.
Ich kann damit gut leben...


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (12. April 2013)

Was für ein Kettenblatt soll da drauf?


----------



## Pintie (12. April 2013)

ich würde mir zwei holen - und dann je nach Tour wählen.


----------



## Hasifisch (12. April 2013)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Was für ein Kettenblatt soll da drauf?





Merlin7 schrieb:


> ich würde mir zwei holen - und dann je nach Tour wählen.



So habe ich das vor. Obwohl ich mittlerweile fast glaube, das ich mit 32 x 42 ganz gut klar komme.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pintie (12. April 2013)

ist ja auch 26 / 650B abhängig...


----------



## Hasifisch (12. April 2013)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> ist ja auch 26 / 650B abhängig...



Bei mir momentan nicht... 
Wird erst mal 26.

Ich Ochse habe gerade meine Laufräder 2fach gekreuzt zusammengesteckt. Und oh Wunder, die Speichen sind zu lang...
Also heute Abend 32 Speichen lösen und neu stecken...


----------



## nuts (16. April 2013)

Mein Kenntnisstand prophezeit RnC Anfang Mai in Deutschland, denke das heißt Mitte Mai beim Kunden. Für Kompletträder Mitte Juni in Deutschland, als Ende Juni beim Kunden. 

Hoffen wir es.


----------



## messias (16. April 2013)

nuts schrieb:


> Mein Kenntnisstand prophezeit RnC Anfang Mai in Deutschland, denke das heißt Mitte Mai beim Kunden. Für Kompletträder Mitte Juni in Deutschland, als Ende Juni beim Kunden.
> 
> Hoffen wir es.



Ich wäre mit solchen Aussagen sehr vorsichtig, nuts. Was du sagst, wird hier von vielen noch immer als mindestens "halb-offiziell" angesehen. Ich denke es hilft dem ganzen Kommunikationchaos nicht unbedingt, wenn du jetzt nochmal andere Termine als Stefan und Carver hier reinstellst.


----------



## doriuscrow (16. April 2013)

nuts schrieb:


> Mein Kenntnisstand prophezeit RnC Anfang Mai in Deutschland, denke das heißt Mitte Mai beim Kunden. Für Kompletträder Mitte Juni in Deutschland, als Ende Juni beim Kunden.
> 
> Hoffen wir es.


MACH DICH NICHT UNBELIEBT!!! Himmelfahrt, wenn ich aus Norwegen zurückkehre, steckt das Ding im Briefkasten - als Begrüssungsgeschenk!  
EDIT: R'nC - der Rest ist mir wurscht!


----------



## warp4 (16. April 2013)

nuts schrieb:


> Mein Kenntnisstand prophezeit RnC Anfang Mai in Deutschland, denke das heißt Mitte Mai beim Kunden. Für Kompletträder Mitte Juni in Deutschland, als Ende Juni beim Kunden.
> 
> Hoffen wir es.



Soso, die brauchen also 14 Tage im Flieger von Taiwan nach D...  

Gruß Uwe


----------



## Hasifisch (16. April 2013)




----------



## warp4 (16. April 2013)

Wenns nicht so traurig wäre....


Gruß Uwe


----------



## Hasifisch (16. April 2013)

Da ich selbst betroffen bin, darf ich das...


----------



## warp4 (16. April 2013)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Da ich selbst betroffen bin, darf ich das...



Aber klar doch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## doriuscrow (16. April 2013)

Leider wird's wohl stimmen! Ich sehe mich schon die alte Karre wieder zusammenflicken ...


----------



## LB Jörg (16. April 2013)

warp4 schrieb:


> Soso, die brauchen also 14 Tage im Flieger von Taiwan nach D...
> 
> Gruß Uwe



 hab ich mir auch gedacht...kommen wohl mim Segelflugzeug

G.


----------



## f4lkon (16. April 2013)

Ohman obwohl ich noch verstimmt wegen der Gabel bin musste ich beim Bild mit dem Zeppelin laut auflachen, weil ich mir vorgestellt habe wie die Rahmen, im Zeppelin mit ner Frau drauf der Blumen aus der Vagina wachsen, über ganz Asien im Schritttempo fliegen.


----------



## LB Jörg (16. April 2013)

Ja der Zeppelin ist gut

Hmmh, jetzt habens sie ja schonmal geändert und gleich dazugeschrieben das Carver schuld war.
Aber das da Dumm und Deppert dort arbeiten, sieht man daran das es immernoch nicht paßt.

Bekommen die dort im Shop zu wenig Geld, haben die einfach keinen Bock ihre Arbeit richtig zu machen oder sind die so doof. Langsam glaub ich ans Letztere

G.


----------



## Pintie (16. April 2013)

Wer ist dieser  "Spezifikation laut Carver PM"

Hilft jetzt nicht unbedingt weiter wenn man dazu schreibt das die Spezifikation von einem Typ bei Carver nach belieben geändert wird...

und dafür ist jetzt beim ICB 2 auch der billigere Sattel vom 1er drauf Velo VL-1502


----------



## LB Jörg (16. April 2013)

Ich glaub die haben so einen Zufallsgenerator, wo sie alles reischreiben und dann auf start drücken...und wenn es sich einigermaßen so liest wie es sein soll, dann kommt es auf die Internetseite

G.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (16. April 2013)

nuts schrieb:


> Mein Kenntnisstand prophezeit RnC Anfang Mai in Deutschland, denke das heißt Mitte Mai beim Kunden. Für Kompletträder Mitte Juni in Deutschland, als Ende Juni beim Kunden.
> 
> Hoffen wir es.



Da habe ich doch grad tatsächlich einen minimalen Brechreiz verspürt


----------



## doriuscrow (16. April 2013)

nuts schrieb:


> Mein Kenntnisstand prophezeit RnC Anfang Mai in Deutschland, denke das heißt Mitte Mai beim Kunden. Für Kompletträder Mitte Juni in Deutschland, als Ende Juni beim Kunden.
> 
> Hoffen wir es.


 


Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Da habe ich doch grad tatsächlich einen minimalen Brechreiz verspürt


 
Ach komm ...


----------



## Lord Helmchen (17. April 2013)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Da habe ich doch grad tatsächlich einen minimalen Brechreiz verspürt



Meine Eingeweide verwinden sich grad auch ein wenig...

Grüße,

Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (17. April 2013)

Lord Helmchen schrieb:


> Meine Eingeweide verwinden sich grad auch ein wenig...
> 
> Grüße,
> 
> Stefan



Stefan will das morgen nochmal klären wie lange es dauern wird, unsere Rahmen werden wohl gerade verpackt und sollen zum Wochenende oder Anfang der Woche abheben.


----------



## MirkoR (18. April 2013)

Lord Helmchen schrieb:


> Frühstück nicht vertragen?
> 
> Also wenn ich so ein Projekt an der Hacke hätte dann würde ich mich auch  bedeckt halten bis es was definitives zu sagen gibt, egal ob positiv  oder negativ. Gerade wegen Motzeulen wie, naja, auch dir.
> 
> ...



Impressionen aus dem Januar 

Erst andere anmachen und dann rumweinen! Das hätt ich aber nun nicht gedacht   Und wenn man keine Ahnung hat...  Ja ich weiß was du meinst und kenn auch den Rest! 


Liebe grüße deine Fahrradfahrende 
Motzeule


----------



## Paramedicus (18. April 2013)

MirkoR schrieb:


> Impressionen aus dem Januar
> 
> Erst andere anmachen und dann rumweinen! Das hätt ich aber nun nicht gedacht   Und wenn man keine Ahnung hat...  Ja ich weiß was du meinst und kenn auch den Rest!
> 
> ...




Hat wohl mit der Penisverlängerung nicht geklappt? 
Wir stehen Dir bei, immer lass es raus..


----------



## fabi.e (22. April 2013)

Zur Gabel... hat jemand in den Testrädern das ICB mal mit einer 180er Gabel gefahren? 
Oder alles max 170 ?

Zur Steckachse hinten "Syntace Steckachse" entspricht diese den Maßen 12x142mm ? 
Kann ich wohl meine DT Swiss Achse verwenden?


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (22. April 2013)

Zur 180er Gabel: fährt Stefan nicht seine Lux mit 180? Ich meine schon. Und der Max war auch mit 180mm unterwegs.

Um die Achse musst du dir keinen Kopp machen, die gehört zum Lieferumfang. 
Oder willst du unbedingt deine Achse weiter verwenden? Dann muss es eine X12-Achse mit dem passenden Gewinde sein, der 142mm-Standard von Shimano&Co hat, soweit ich weiß, eine andere Gewindesteigung.


----------



## Paramedicus (22. April 2013)

fabi.e schrieb:


> Zur Gabel... hat jemand in den Testrädern das ICB mal mit einer 180er Gabel gefahren?
> Oder alles max 170 ?
> 
> Zur Steckachse hinten "Syntace Steckachse" entspricht diese den Maßen 12x142mm ?
> Kann ich wohl meine DT Swiss Achse verwenden?




Das erste ICB mit XTR und der Duro hatte 180.
Lenkwinkel und Tretlagerhöhe ändern sich zwar, alles aber im Rahmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pintie (22. April 2013)

Paramedicus schrieb:


> Lenkwinkel und Tretlagerhöhe ändern sich zwar, alles aber im Rahmen.



ohhh neiiin. das Tretlager ändert sich im Rahmen !!!!


----------



## Hasifisch (22. April 2013)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> ohhh neiiin. das Tretlager ändert sich im Rahmen !!!!



Ich habe es gewusst, das irgendwo noch ein Haken kommt.

Gebe also RnC Rahmen-Bestellung samt Spank/Hope LRS, Lyrik und edlen Kleinteilen, alles neu, für 3 Äppel und 5 Eier ab...


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (22. April 2013)

hast ja eh keinen Shifter


----------



## Hasifisch (22. April 2013)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> hast ja eh keinen Shifter



Bis vor 10s hielt ich dich für einen grundsätzlich netten Menschen...


----------



## flametop (22. April 2013)

kann man also theoretisch 140-180mm gabeln fahren?


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (22. April 2013)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Bis vor 10s hielt ich dich für einen grundsätzlich netten Menschen...



Wir haben halt alle so unsere dunklen Seiten


----------



## Pintie (22. April 2013)

die Form keine*n* Shifter finde ich gemein


----------



## fabi.e (22. April 2013)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Zur 180er Gabel: fährt Stefan nicht seine Lux mit 180? Ich meine schon. Und der Max war auch mit 180mm unterwegs.
> 
> Um die Achse musst du dir keinen Kopp machen, die gehört zum Lieferumfang.
> Oder willst du unbedingt deine Achse weiter verwenden? Dann muss es eine X12-Achse mit dem passenden Gewinde sein, der 142mm-Standard von Shimano&Co hat, soweit ich weiß, eine andere Gewindesteigung.




Danke für die Info!
Wenn die Syntache Achse auch so einne "Schnell-Spanner" Hebel hat und ich nicht bei jedem HR-Reifenausbau mein Werkzeug ausräumen muss, ist alles gut, dann übernehme ich die so.

Habe gerade auch schon so ein schönes Umbaukit für meinen LRS gefunden:
http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p23628_Umruestkit-X12-Standard-fuer-DT-Swiss-Naben-.html


----------



## Paramedicus (22. April 2013)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> ohhh neiiin. das Tretlager ändert sich im Rahmen !!!!


----------



## Pintie (22. April 2013)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scottfreakx (22. April 2013)

das schreit doch nach eigenbau für maxle :-D


----------



## coastalwolf (22. April 2013)

fabi.e schrieb:


> Danke für die Info!
> Wenn die Syntache Achse auch so einne "Schnell-Spanner" Hebel hat und ich nicht bei jedem HR-Reifenausbau mein Werkzeug ausräumen muss, ist alles gut, dann übernehme ich die so.
> 
> Habe gerade auch schon so ein schönes Umbaukit für meinen LRS gefunden:
> http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p23628_Umruestkit-X12-Standard-fuer-DT-Swiss-Naben-.html



In Sachen werkzeuglose Montage siehts folgendermaßen aus:

Original Syntace: nein
DT Swiss: ja


----------



## Pintie (22. April 2013)

einen imbus hat doch jeder dabei oder?
und ich hab da lieber keinen hebel dran.


----------



## Bench (23. April 2013)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> einen *imbus* hat [...]








http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Innensechskant


> Das Akronym Inbus steht für Innensechskantschraube Bauer und Schaurte.


----------



## Pintie (23. April 2013)

lol 

ja is ja gut  nicht aufregen sonst bau ich dir Zöllige eine 


Ich find das trotzdem besser als DT hebel am Bike:


----------



## f4lkon (23. April 2013)

Ich finde die DT mit Hebel besser, weil die mir bei Stürzen schon so einige Male die Kettenstrebe geschützt hat. Von der Optik ist klar die Syntace im Vorteil.


----------



## Pintie (23. April 2013)

bin mir ja nicht so sicher ob das die Aufgabe der hebel ist 
Ich hätte liebr beule oder Kratzer in der Kestrebe als beschädigte Achse...

aber Jedem das seine...


----------



## Eisbein (23. April 2013)

kurze frage in die Runde: Meine Sattelstütze hat 31,6mm als durchmesser, das Sitzrohr vom ICB hat ja 31,4.

Sattelrohr ausreiben lassen, oder neue Sattelstütze besorgen?


----------



## fabi.e (23. April 2013)

Eisbein schrieb:


> kurze frage in die Runde: Meine Sattelstütze hat 31,6mm als durchmesser, das Sitzrohr vom ICB hat ja 31,4.
> 
> Sattelrohr ausreiben lassen, oder neue Sattelstütze besorgen?




Das ist nicht richtig.
Sitzrohr innen 31,6 - außen 34,9 

Kannst also alles so lassen, wie es ist!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (23. April 2013)

Wo genau hast du jetzt die 31,4 her 
War schon immer mit 31,6 spezifiziert.


----------



## Eisbein (23. April 2013)

ah okay... habs nur im vorbeigehen gelesen.

Das ist ja dann sehr gut!


----------



## Hasifisch (23. April 2013)

Auch hier der Text zum RnC Decalset - die Bilder dazu findet ihr in meinem Album!

Das Material ist perfekt, ich bin richtig glücklich! Ich habe jetzt eine Referenz, weil ich gerade eben mein Hardtail beklebt habe. Die Folie ist genau so dick und so flexibel, das man sie hervorragend verkleben kann und sie aber definitiv auch Schutzwirkung hat.
Das Aufkleben geht gut, wenn ihr es folgendermaßen macht:
- Fläche gut und großzügig reinigen, auch umliegende Teile sollten sauber sein, falls ihr mit der Klebefläche mal irgendwo antitscht,
- zum Schluss unbedingt mit einen reinen Lappen oder einem Papiertuch und etwas Isopropanol (paar Cent in jeder Apotheke) reinigen. Keine anderes Mittel wegen Rückständen!
- etwas Wasser aufsprühen - ganz wichtig: keine Spüli verwenden, die enthalten heutzutage alle Zusätze, die als Rückstand bleiben und die Haftung einschränken. Das Wasser muss nicht flächendeckend drauf.
- Aufkleber in seiner Mittelachse vorsichtig auf den Wasserfilm auflegen, ausrichten und dann mit Druck entlang der Mittelachse anpressen. Dann von der Mittelachse aus vorsichtig weg immer weiter andrücken, am besten dabei einen Lappen nutzen,
- jetzt noch am besten mit einem Fön oder einer Heißluftpistole (diese max. mittlere Hitze) zumindest die Kanten erwärmen und fest andrücken. Die Decals haben einen Kleber, der ca. 24-48 Stunden zum richtigen Anziehen braucht. mit dem Erhitzen wird das stark beschleunigt und fest. Die Folie ist so flexibel, das sie sich erhitzt sogar nahtlos um Schweißnähte legt!

Das ganze Set aus Unterrohr, zweimal Kettenstrebe und Oberrohr leigt inkl. Versand bei ca. 30-35 EUR, ich muss das heute noch mal ausrechnen. Ihr könnt etwas personalisieren, zum Beispiel natürlich den Namen auf dem Oberrohr ändern etc. Auch ganz andere Gestaltung (nur Aufdruck, nicht die Form) ist möglich, aber das natürlich gegen Aufpreis... 
Es gibt auch andere Oberflächen-Optiken wie Schlangenhaut und Leder, da melde ich mich später, was das kostet.

Wer also bestellen will, bitte eine ausführliche Email an garrit ätt fokus-fotostudio punkt de mit Wünschen und kompletter Rechnungsadresse. Die Aufkleber kommen dann mit Rechnung.

Wir müssen leider mit bis zu 14 Tagen Lieferzeit rechnen. Die Teile werden separat gefertigt und laufen neben Großproduktionen.


----------



## Baggi4 (24. April 2013)

ich wollte das thema Gabel noch mal aufgreifen.

Gibt es jemanden der das Bike mit ner 150er Gabel aufbauen wird?


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (24. April 2013)

Wenn der Zeitplan so bleibt zwangsweise für zwei Wochen. Meine Lyrik krieg ich erst KW21, werd dann erstmal die Sektor einbauen.
Aber die Lyrik werd ich auch auf 150 absenken können.


----------



## Pintie (24. April 2013)

Nochmal wegen Pedalen...

hab jetzt lange zwischen Saint PD-MX80 und superstar Ultra Mag CNC geschwankt.
Sind jetzt doch die Saint geworden weil ich welche neu fÃ¼r 40â¬ bekommen hab...

die englischen kosten halt doch das doppelte. auch wenn die Teile 175g leichter sind...

Hat vielleicht jemand noch ein Tipp wo man gÃ¼nstig 4mm Alu pins bekommt? 
Sind halt doch VerschleiÃteile.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (24. April 2013)

Du willst Alupins ins Saintpedal schrauben ???

G.


----------



## Pintie (24. April 2013)

na am liebsten Mg.... die funken so schön 
al pins bringen immerhin fast 20g


----------



## LB Jörg (24. April 2013)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> na am liebsten Mg.... die funken so schön
> al pins bringen immerhin fast 20g



Gibts die denn? Im Saint sind doch Schrauben verbaut!
Du suchst dann bestimmt solche Pins wie im Syntace?

G.


----------



## Pintie (24. April 2013)

ja saint original sind schrauben. (M4) wobei das was rausschaut M3 ist.

ja syntace wÃ¼rde gehen. oder fast gleich nur "gÃ¼nstiger":





brauche aber ja 36 stÃ¼ck... Da zahl ich sicher nicht 15â¬...
da drehe ich mir vorher selber welche. (aber dann Al.... Mg auf drehbank hab ich mal probiert hat so seine Nachteile...)


----------



## LB Jörg (24. April 2013)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> ja saint original sind schrauben. (M4) wobei das was rausschaut M3 ist.
> 
> ja syntace wÃ¼rde gehen. oder fast gleich nur "gÃ¼nstiger":
> 
> ...



Hab eben schonmal geschaut, weil ich letztens ein Angebot gesehen hab, wos die Dinger billiger gibt, aber finds irgendwie nimmer...hab nÃ¤mlich die Syntace
...oder wars bei Sixpack?

Edit: Sixpack ist genauso teuer

G.


----------



## mssc (25. April 2013)

HellDriverChris schrieb:


> In Sachen werkzeuglose Montage siehts folgendermaßen aus:
> 
> Original Syntace: nein
> DT Swiss: ja



Syntace X-FIX:

http://www.syntace.de/index.cfm?pid=3&pk=2595


----------



## Pintie (25. April 2013)

übertrieben teuer - aber so finde ich das gar nicht so blöd...
auf jeden Fall echter Mehrwert gegen puren Hebel. und man kanns auch weglassen.

(gibt man dieben gleich noch das Werkzeug für die Anbauteile mit  )


----------



## thomas.h (25. April 2013)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> aber so finde ich das gar nicht so blöd...



Ja! Damit kann man an seinem Multitool einen Inbus und einen Torxaufsatz daheimlassen! Das spart ordentlich Gewicht und Platz!


----------



## Hasifisch (25. April 2013)

thomas.h schrieb:


> Ja! Damit kann man an seinem Multitool einen Inbus und einen Torks daheimlassen! Das spart ordentlich Gewicht und Platz!


----------



## Pintie (25. April 2013)

mal eine doofe frage...

das icb hat hinten ja 180mm PM ... Ich hab aber 203mm Scheibe.
finde da keine Adapter. und 160->180 müsste ja kleiner sein...

Hat da jemand eine Bezugsquelle? 

P.s. jemand interesse an SLX Bremsen ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (25. April 2013)

Da die 203er Scheiben eine Aussterbende Art sind brauchst du einen Adapter +20mm (180->200) und dann musst ggf. du noch eine 1-1,5mm U-Scheibe drunter packen damit die Beläge perfekt anliegen.

Waren die G3 Cleansweep Scheiben eigentlich 180 oder 185?? Bei 185 müsste ich ja noch 2,5mm unterlegen...


----------



## Pintie (25. April 2013)

ja das wollte ich eben vermeiden...
warum soll 203 aussterben? haben doch alle Hersteller...


----------



## Eisbein (25. April 2013)

Die Avid Scheiben haben 160 185 und 203mm! 
Unterlegscheiben sind für mich jetzt nicht die oberkatastrophe...


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (25. April 2013)

Nö, die bauen jetzt 200mm. Avid HS1 ist z.B. 140/160/180/200 abgestuft. 185/203 sind Auslaufmodelle die nicht mehr gefertigt werden.


----------



## Hasifisch (25. April 2013)

War da nicht was mit den gewünschten, sinnvollen und beliebten 170mm?


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (25. April 2013)

Stimmt 170mm bringen sie dieses Jahr auchnoch. Für wen auch immer...


----------



## Pintie (25. April 2013)

Shimano hope Forumla...alle 203...

und ich will eben nicht so was wie die Avid mit 100 scheibchen und misst.
Wenns quietschen und klappern soll kann ich nach bedarf auch die Hinterbauschrauben lockern.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (25. April 2013)

Naja, bei 200 zu 203 ist der Unterschied so gering dass  man im Zweifel auch ohne zusätzliche Scheiben fahren kann. Und bei mir hat noch keine Avid geklappert oder gequietscht 
Wenn man die Schrauben fest zieht klappert da auch nix


----------



## Pintie (25. April 2013)

der unterschied ist groß genug das es nicht geht...
hatte das schon beim IS-PM adapter... da hätte ich das LR nicht mal einbauen können.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (25. April 2013)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> der unterschied ist groß genug das es nicht geht...
> hatte das schon beim IS-PM adapter... da hätte ich das LR nicht mal einbauen können.



Adapter sind in dem Fall eine Bastelllösung. Ich hab auch in den sauren Apfel gebissen und mir eine 180er Scheibe besorgt
Gabs zum Glück Sackbillig bei BC.

G.


----------



## Pintie (25. April 2013)

na dann fräß ich halt einen... ist jetzt ja nicht rocket science...

hab halt schon 203/203 scheiben an meiner Zee 

und wenn shimano die SM-RT99 doch noch für 6 loch bringt muss die ran


----------



## Eisbein (26. April 2013)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Nö, die bauen jetzt 200mm. Avid HS1 ist z.B. 140/160/180/200 abgestuft. 185/203 sind Auslaufmodelle die nicht mehr gefertigt werden.


Ich bezog mich auf die G3 nach denen du gefragt hattest! Die HS1 schraubt sich ja keiner freiwillig ans rad?!


----------



## Pintie (26. April 2013)

Wer baut sich überhaupt freiwillig avid ans Rad? Die letzte brauchbare Bremse die ich von denen gesehen hab war eine V-brake...


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (26. April 2013)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> Wer baut sich überhaupt freiwillig avid ans Rad? Die letzte brauchbare Bremse die ich von denen gesehen hab war eine V-brake...



Hier leuchten die Pfeile!
Meine Code R am DH-Bike läuft problemlos, die Elixir 5 am Poison läuft auch. Hab bis jetzt einmal die 5er entlüftet, sonst nur Beläge gewechselt. 
Ans ICB kommt die Mix-Anlage vom letztjährigen Torque. Wenn die ihrem vorrauseilendem Ruf gerecht wird muss ich halt dochnoch ne Shimanoanlage zusammen rühren. Aber das hab ich mir erstmal gespart.
Aber bisher kann ich den so übermäßig schlechten Ruf den AVID hier hat nicht nachvollziehen.


----------



## Pintie (26. April 2013)

man braucht halt seine Feindbilder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eisbein (26. April 2013)

Merlin7 schrieb:


> Wer baut sich überhaupt freiwillig avid ans Rad? Die letzte brauchbare Bremse die ich von denen gesehen hab war eine *V-brake*...


Und auch da nur die Avid Ultimate und die ist wirklich ein Traum! beim rest ist auch shimano deutlich vorn!

Naja aber das ist ja jedem überlassen, ich hab jedenfalls mit avid formula und shimano erfahrungen gesammelt und da steht shimano welten vor den anderen!


----------



## f4lkon (29. April 2013)

@Stefan.Stark: ich weiß nicht ob du auch hier reinschaust aber ich wollte dich fragen, wie zufrieden du mit dem Marzocchi Dämpfer im ICB bist? Ich schwanke noch zw. dem Marzocchi in 222mm und Manitou Swinger/Evolver.


----------



## kandyman (29. April 2013)

So bauts Suntour auf:


----------



## Sun_dancer (29. April 2013)

kandyman schrieb:


> So bauts Suntour auf:



Wo ist denn das Bild her?
Schaut chic aus...

Gruß Yves

Edith: ok, habs schon selbst rausgefunden


----------



## doriuscrow (29. April 2013)

Was ist aus den "ackergefrästen" Wippen geworden? Ausser bei benzinkanister habe ich davon bis jetzt keine weitere gesehen ...


----------



## kandyman (29. April 2013)

Suntour hatte wohl auch gehofft dass das ICB01 ein Showcase für sie wird -> leider nicht :/


----------



## rzOne20 (30. April 2013)

die felgen ... hmmm


----------



## Hasifisch (3. Mai 2013)

Mal eine Frage an alle und speziell an die Spezialisten 
Wie erkenne ich, ob meine Lyrik R eine 2011er oder 2012er ist - was ja für einen Umbau wohl entscheidend ist...


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (3. Mai 2013)

Ich meine das Baujahr ist in der Seriennummer auf dem Casting enthalten.

Welche Umbau meinst du? Soweit ich da drin stecke hat sich von 11 auf 12 nur die SoloAir-Einheit geändert, die MoCo und MiCo nicht. Oder liege ich da falsch? (Nach Hof schiel)


----------



## OldSchool (3. Mai 2013)

XX(Kalenderwoche)TX(X)(Jahr). Bei mir z.B.  47T9xxxxxxx.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hasifisch (3. Mai 2013)

Ich danke euch erstmal!
bei mir ist es 06T2xxx...also Februar 2012.
Mir geht es um den Umbau von 160mm auf 170mm, bei den bis 2011 sollte das ja durch einfachen Ausbau eines Spacers gehen, jetzt brauche ich wohl eine andere Baseplate. Liege ich da richtig?


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (3. Mai 2013)

Ja, da liegst du richtig. Gibt es bei Mountainbikes.net fÃ¼r 12.90â¬ im Dreierset.
Und bestellt gleich noch ne Druckstufe mit


----------



## Lord Helmchen (3. Mai 2013)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Ja, da liegst du richtig. Gibt es bei Mountainbikes.net für 12.90 im Dreierset.
> Und bestellt gleich noch ne Druckstufe mit



Wenns ne R ist bitte noch aufreißen und prüfen ob da ne Zugstufe mit Shims drauf drin ist oder eine ohne - im Zweifel die auch noch mitbestellen.

Erst dann ists ne gescheite MiCo Gabel. Die richtige Zugstufe ist noch wichtiger als die richtige Druckstufe. 

Grüße,

Stefan


----------



## Lord Helmchen (3. Mai 2013)

Sooo - provisorische Fotos vom provisorischen Aufbau inc. geliehener Sattelstütze. Aufgebaut mit: Was noch da war.

Radl komplett, Vivid Coil, 180er Lyrik:



Antrieb 1x10:



Laufräder und Bremsen:



Details von Rahmen usw:



Der Besitzer nach 6h Marathonbauen:




sogar fürs erste Proberollen war noch Zeit!

geplante Änderungen:
- gescheite Reifen
- Reverb Stealth
- schwarze Gabelkrone
- Bremsadapter ohne Unterlegscheiben  

Grüße,

Stefan


----------



## Hasifisch (3. Mai 2013)

Jetzt bin ich überfordert... 
Muss mich da erstmal einarbeiten, Lyrik ist Neuland für mich.
Man bekommt für 12,90 übrigens nur eine Baseplate... 
Was wäre denn jetzt erstmal eine preiswerte Möglichkeit, die R zu pimpen? Und wie kompliziert ist der Umbau auf Coil U-Turn, das Set könnte ich günstig bekommen.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (3. Mai 2013)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Jetzt bin ich überfordert...
> Muss mich da erstmal einarbeiten, Lyrik ist Neuland für mich.
> Man bekommt für 12,90 übrigens nur eine Baseplate...
> Was wäre denn jetzt erstmal eine preiswerte Möglichkeit, die R zu pimpen? Und wie kompliziert ist der Umbau auf Coil U-Turn, das Set könnte ich günstig bekommen.



U-Turn hat nur 160mm. Für 170 brauchst du noch eine 10mm Smubob-Hülse aus dem Bikemarkt.
Ich hab ne 20mm-Hülse, aber ich Krieg auch ein 180er Casting. Für den Umbau muss nur det Solo-Air Kram raus und die Feder rein.

Warum grinst der Mann auf dem Bild so komisch? Und alter ist die weiße Brücke hässlich!


----------



## f4lkon (3. Mai 2013)

Schaut schon seeeehr gut aus!! Würde mich mal interessieren was die Waage mit Reverb und dicken Schlappen zeigt.


----------



## Lord Helmchen (3. Mai 2013)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> [...]
> 
> Warum grinst der Mann auf dem Bild so komisch? Und alter ist die weiße Brücke hässlich!



Die weiße Krone ist drin weil die schwarze (zusammen mit der von Lt. Animalmother) leider erst in KW20 geliefert wird.



f4lkon schrieb:


> Schaut schon seeeehr gut aus!! Würde mich mal interessieren was die Waage mit Reverb und dicken Schlappen zeigt.



Mit Reverb und gescheiten Schlappen 16,3kg. So 15,4kg. Für nen .1t Fahrer durchaus angemessen find ich. 

Grüße,

Stefan


----------



## Hasifisch (3. Mai 2013)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> ....
> Warum grinst der Mann auf dem Bild so komisch? Und alter ist die weiße Brücke hässlich!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (3. Mai 2013)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Ich hab ne 20mm-Hülse, aber ich Krieg auch ein 180er Casting. Für den Umbau muss nur det Solo-Air Kram raus und die Feder rein.
> !



Nur zur Sicherheit, net das dir dann was fehlt. Das Teil mit der Nr. 21 mußte beim Umbau von SoloAir auf anständig dir noch besorgen.








G.


----------



## doriuscrow (3. Mai 2013)

Lord Helmchen schrieb:


>



Ich wünschte, ich hätte auch schon dieses Grinsen im Gesicht!!!


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (3. Mai 2013)

@LB Jörg:
Verdammt, das hab ich übersehen. Grmpf, muss ich wohl nochmal Porto bezahlen. Danke für den Tip.


----------



## foreigner (3. Mai 2013)

Für Interessenten von ordentlichen Dämfern:
Bos bringt einen neuen Enduro Dämpfer: Piggy, einstellbare Zugstufe, getrennt einstelbare High- und Low-Speed Druckstufe, per Hebel zuschaltbare Plattform, 370g. Könnte mir vorstellen, dass der irgendwann auch noch den weg in mein zukünftiges findet ...

http://www.bikerumor.com/2013/04/20...-enduro-specific-fork-and-shock-plus-weights/


----------



## f4lkon (3. Mai 2013)

Lord Helmchen schrieb:


> Mit Reverb und gescheiten Schlappen 16,3kg. So 15,4kg. Für nen .1t Fahrer durchaus angemessen find ich.
> 
> Grüße,
> 
> Stefan



16,3kg mit der Gabel+Dämpfer+KeFü finde ich gut. Vom Gesicht schaust du aber nach deutlich unter 0.1t aus.


----------



## Lord Helmchen (3. Mai 2013)

f4lkon schrieb:


> 16,3kg mit der Gabel+Dämpfer+KeFü finde ich gut. Vom Gesicht schaust du aber nach deutlich unter 0.1t aus.



Danke für das Kompliment aber sind schon .1 Tonnen. 

Beim Radgewicht gebe ich zu bedenken das zwar nix leichtes dran ist aber auch nix wirklich (unnötig) schweres und grad die Gabel ist mit ihren 2150g halt doch ein Leichtgewicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fabi.e (3. Mai 2013)

Hey Lord! 
Welche Rahmengröße ist das denn auf deinen Fotos? 
Sieht auf jedenfall beneidenswert aus... hätte ja auch viel lieber den RnC gehabt, als nen ICB03er!


----------



## Lord Helmchen (3. Mai 2013)

Ist ein M. 

Grüße,

Stefan


----------



## OldSchool (3. Mai 2013)

Bist auf jeden Fall der Erste der Fotos von seinem RnC zeigt. 

Gratulation.


----------



## Eisbein (4. Mai 2013)

Schaltzug vom Schaltwerk könnte man i.wie besser verlegen. Ich mit meinen riesen Füßen und riesigen Bergschuhen könnte so sicher dran hängenbleiben...

aber sonst, sehr gut so langsam mal bilder zu sehen...


----------



## Nduro (4. Mai 2013)

@Lord Helmchen schöner Aufbau. Bist der erste oder?


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (4. Mai 2013)

Der war ja gestern auch schon um eins zu Hause. Der Rest ist wahrscheinlich über dem Aufbau eingeschlafen 
Oder man bringt die Einzelteile nächste Woche erstmal zum beschichten oder eloxieren. Meiner rumpelt wohl grad mit der Post durch die Gegend.


----------



## vscope (4. Mai 2013)

Lord Helmchen schrieb:


> Mit Reverb und gescheiten Schlappen 16,3kg. So 15,4kg. Für nen .1t Fahrer durchaus angemessen find ich.
> 
> Grüße,
> 
> Stefan



Wie kommt dann das icb 02 in m auf 13.8kg?
Coil +450
Pedal +450

Ist das eine coil lyrik?


----------



## Lord Helmchen (4. Mai 2013)

vscope schrieb:


> Wie kommt dann das icb 02 in m auf 13.8kg?
> Coil +450
> Pedal +450
> 
> Ist das eine coil lyrik?




Gewicht ermittelt mit meiner (teuer genauen) Personenwaage in 5 Referenzmessungen. Ich ohne Bike und ich mit Bike.

Das stimmt immer so auf 100g genau.

Gabel ist eine 180er Solo Air mit 2150g. 

Grüße,

Stefan


----------



## Kaltumformer (4. Mai 2013)

vscope schrieb:


> Wie kommt dann das icb 02 in m auf 13.8kg?



Seit bekannt ist das der Rahmen 3250g statt 3000g hat (+Dämpfer, also ca. 3575g), wird dieser Luftballon allerspätestens dann platzen wenn jemand sein 02 an die Waage hängt. Leider wurde beim Phototermin "vergessen"  die Kompletträder zu wiegen. Die Schätzung wurde sicher nicht ohne Grund von 13,5kg auf 14kg erhöht. Eigentlich sollte das aber auch nachholbar sein (Demoräder riva ?), so das wir nicht noch x Monate warten müssten um das zu erfahren.


----------



## Lord Helmchen (4. Mai 2013)

Hab den Rahmen leider nicht gewogen.

Grüße,

Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crossboss (4. Mai 2013)

_Lord Helmchen_ schönes Bike
PS.: mein Slayer Rahmen wiegt in XL, 20,5 Zoll, auch 3100g und der gilt ja bereits als leicht

Da finde ich 3250g für ein Carver jetzt nicht soooooo schlecht

Euch _Rawridern _schon mal viel Freude, beim Aufbau


----------



## Sun_dancer (4. Mai 2013)

Lord Helmchen schrieb:


> Hab den Rahmen leider nicht gewogen.
> 
> Grüße,
> 
> Stefan



Hallo Stefan,

was sind das für Schaltzughüllen?
Die passen sehr gut zum R'nC 

Gruß Yves

PS: mein R'nC hat der DHL-Mann heute gebracht


----------



## vscope (4. Mai 2013)

Kaltumformer schrieb:


> Seit bekannt ist das der Rahmen 3250g statt 3000g hat (+Dämpfer, also ca. 3575g), wird dieser Luftballon allerspätestens dann platzen wenn jemand sein 02 an die Waage hängt. Leider wurde beim Phototermin "vergessen"  die Kompletträder zu wiegen. Die Schätzung wurde sicher nicht ohne Grund von 13,5kg auf 14kg erhöht. Eigentlich sollte das aber auch nachholbar sein (Demoräder riva ?), so das wir nicht noch x Monate warten müssten um das zu erfahren.



Fotoräder wurden sehrwohl gewogen siehe:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=10488633&postcount=1043


----------



## Lord Helmchen (4. Mai 2013)

Sun_dancer schrieb:


> Hallo Stefan,
> 
> was sind das für Schaltzughüllen?
> Die passen sehr gut zum R'nC
> ...



Du das hab ich gar nicht mehr auf dem Schirm aber ich meine es sind Jagwire. Die waren noch vom Alutech übrig, weil da passten sie optisch super zur Hope Stahlflexleitung. 

Grüße,

Stefan


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (4. Mai 2013)

Mal sehen wann der Kerl hier auftaucht.


----------



## Kaltumformer (4. Mai 2013)

vscope schrieb:


> Fotoräder wurden sehrwohl gewogen siehe:
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=10488633&postcount=1043



Es war doch vorher die Ansage man müsse das teilweise aus den Einzelteilen hochrechnen weil nicht ein komplettes Rad am Haken hängt weil die Teile für die einzelnen Räder untereinander fürs Shooting verbaut wurden. (?)  (Müsste jetzt die Beiträge durchsuchen).

EDIT: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=10484217&postcount=987

_"Gewichte:
 Aufgrund der Hektik beim Shooting haben wir total verpeilt die Bikes zu wiegen... habe einen Kollegen in St. Augustin aber gerade gebeten die Stücke noch mal an die Waage zu hängen (wir hatten leider keine drei kompletten Bikes und mussten Teile umschrauben, deswegen müssen wir halt Einzelteile wiegen)."
_


----------



## Kaltumformer (4. Mai 2013)

crossboss schrieb:


> PS.: mein Slayer Rahmen wiegt in XL, 20,5 Zoll, auch 3100g und der gilt ja bereits als leicht



Immer eine Frage aus welcher Richtung man das betrachtet. 

Die wechselbaren Ausfallenden und die dadurch zusätzlichen +100-140g hätte ich z.B. nicht gebraucht. Dadurch hat sich die Wollmilchsau zusätzlich was angefuttert. Naja, vielleicht erweist es sich noch als nützlich wenns drum geht die "Ausfallendenfräse"  anzuwerfen für längeren Hinterbau (>Hallo flache Lenkwinkel) oder weil "heiße Reifen" nur noch in 27,5" kommen etc. oder weil man es einfach habe muss.


----------



## p00nage (6. Mai 2013)

.


----------



## CasiBergamont (8. Juli 2013)

So liebe Gemeinde, es ist soweit !

Da ich mir gestern nun zum dritten mal mein rechtes Kreuzband zerlegt habe bin ich zu dem Schluss gekommen daß sich nun mal was verändern muss.

Wer will meinen R&C Rahmen haben ? Größe M, noch komplett demontiert ... aus'm Wohnzimmer ... Mit Huber Buchsen passend für Fox Dämpfer?

Casi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

